# What's you Profession and daily wear Watch.



## Emanon9046 (Sep 19, 2011)

So what do you do to make the money for your watch. Just curious about what watch enthusiasts do for work. Pictures of the watch is expected if available. If you want to add in what vehicle thats cool too.

Student (Soon to be apprenticing as an Industrial Electrician), Seiko Orange Monster, No car.


----------



## exiLe (Sep 26, 2011)

Student (Soon to be an Electrical Engineer with a Minor in Mathematics hopefully.), 2004 Cadillac STS for me (custom turbo!), I have several but I've been sticking with the Hamilton Khaki X-Wind Black and Red variation quite frequently these days...


----------



## eawtan (Jul 3, 2011)

Electronics (IC design) Engineer, no car and typically either on









or


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I graduated last year with a major in Criminal Justice. I'm thinking about attending grad school. At the moment I work as a tutor at my old college. My daily wearers are my Seiko Spork, Blue Sumo and Hamilton Khaki King.


----------



## George Riemer (Mar 9, 2008)

Profession is attorney at law. The watch can be any number of Omegas, but these are the two I most frequently wear to the office. Daily driver is a BMW 330i 6spd.


----------



## J.J. Black (Feb 21, 2011)

Work: Bankruptcy Department
Daily: PRC200


----------



## chaadster (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm a wine importer and distributor, and while I don't have a single DW (daily wear watch)-- I cycle through probably 6 to 8 in a given month-- I do find this, my early '90s Breitling Shark, to be on more than any other:










My DD is an '11 Subaru Legacy 3.6R, but I rack up a lot daily driving miles during the fair months in my '88 Porsche 928 S4, too!

Here's how the Porsche gets it done!


----------



## borat4presidente (Jun 17, 2010)

Work: Private Equity. Mine: volvo s40 T5 r-design. Was Hers: Mercedes GLK350 (bought it for my last ex-girlfriend). Project: 1990 Toyota supra.

My go-to when I head into the office, at my desk with my beverage of choice.:


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

For work I sell medical implants, and most of the time I'm wearing my 007 when working, though I try to rotate between my other watches as much as possible. I drive a 2006 Honda Civic with 233,000 miles that still runs as well as a new car.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Embedded systems engineer by trade (lots of software with just enough hardware knowledge to be dangerous). Daily wear watch varies by the day but the SKX007 probably gets the most wrist time but the Techne has been on my wrist since it came in the mail Friday. I drive a VW Passat turbo.


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Internal medicine/emergency medicine, Volvo s40, pam111


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Orient Ray is my daily. I'll post pictures of my vehicles and I will let you guys guess what they are . By the way, I am a manager at Wal-Mart.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm a web developer - I build websites.

I drive a [very inconspicuous] 2006 Nissan Altima.

And my daily wearers are my Black Monster, Citizen BN0000-04H, Bertucci A-2T and G-Shock Mudman. I wear them at will and as they suit my mood.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I am a dentist. I wear any of my modern watches, I rotate freqvently. Daily driver a LR Defender, a 1998 Porsche 993 and in the weekends a 1976 Bristol 411 Series 5


----------



## gatsuk (Apr 14, 2010)

Franchise Manager. My Daily wearer is this:









goes well with the scooter I drive to work.









not my pic but mine looks exactly like this one.


----------



## Bronte (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm a second year law student. I'll be working at a law firm in Chicago this summer and after graduation, if things go as planned. Right now I wear an Oris Classic most days.


----------



## porschefan (Jun 6, 2009)

Entertainment, 13 watches in my stable, so no one "daily wear" piece.


----------



## Dwelch83 (Jul 7, 2011)

Firefighter/EMT. Currently work under contract for the military as aircraft crash/rescue. 

Daily is either my Omega Seamaster 2551.80, or g-shock gulfman.


----------



## EvilBendy (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm a physician and here is the one I'm wearing these days


Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad

A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum

Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS

Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Chronograph

Hublot Big Bang Rose Gold & Ceramic

IWC Portuguese Automatic

BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/50


----------



## mg120 (Feb 7, 2012)

I rotate between a Hamilton Khaki King Pilot, Laco Flieger A and a Tissot V8. Vehicles are a 2012 VW CC Turbo and 2009 Kawasaki Concours 14. IT Director for a State Agency.


----------



## medaze (Dec 10, 2011)

Full time student. I'd say my OM gets the most wrist time. Car is an Acura RSX-S


----------



## Andrew McGregor (Dec 27, 2011)

Software engineer, but also Coastguard Air Patrol volunteer. Either a Citizen Skyhawk Titanium (2nd generation), or a Deep Blue Daynight T25. 2007 Ford Focus TDCi wagon (amazing machine, 860 km on a tank...).

Here's some video about coastguard... most of the aerial shots are us:


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

Small business owner, there is no daily wearer...it changes every day. Chevy Tahoe is my vehicle.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Mechanical engineer, married to a dentist, father of two.
lexus ES300, 2001 (great value priced mid-luxry sedan, The last of the "jelly-bean" shape era. Before they phased into the more angular euro-styling)

I cycle through all 26 of my watches, all are in the $25-$400 range. Most are under $250 though.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

It's Interesting that there are a lot of guys in the engineering field so far.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Engineers are attracted to well engineered machines. Shrug. Anyway, Mechanical Engineer, usually an Orient M-Force Diver








Or a Damasko DA36








Pardon the crappy pics. The car is an A3 quattro. Very fun to drive on ice and snow.


----------



## ty_tanium (Jan 15, 2012)

im a graphic designer, watch ive been wearing daily lately is my Wittnauer 10A05. Car is an 08 Altima Coupe


----------



## fluffy (Aug 26, 2011)

im a lawyer. but i love em' seikos.


----------



## aaris (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm a Systems/Network Administrator (glorified IT guy). Drive a black 2008 Ford Expedition. Rotate between a Deep Blue Master 2000 Diver date/day, Seiko SKX007, and a Christopher Ward C600 Tri-Tech black/green.


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

Police officer.

My daily wear for the past few weeks has been my omega speedy pro 3570.50, but before that it was my suunto core.

I drive a toyota corolla.




















Emanon9046 said:


> So what do you do to make the money for your watch. Just curious about what watch enthusiasts do for work. Pictures of the watch is expected if available. If you want to add in what vehicle thats cool too.
> 
> Student (Soon to be apprenticing as an Industrial Electrician), Seiko Orange Monster, No car.
> View attachment 621609


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Currently taking a year off work, previously in Capital Sales & General Management

Car is a 2011 VW Golf R with an ECU upgrade to make it go.....faster!

Don't have a daily wearer


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Fulltime baby diaper changer, I drive a Nissan sedan.

My daily wearer is a Ball Cleveland Express.


----------



## OrangeSport (Jan 2, 2012)

I work for a privately owned finance company. My daily wear is my Sub 14060M:


----------



## NeuralNetwork (Jan 31, 2012)

I am a physics engineer and I use Omega Speedmaster Pro for daily wear.


----------



## Martog (Jun 24, 2007)

Emanon9046 said:


> So what do you do to make the money for your watch. Just curious about what watch enthusiasts do for work. Pictures of the watch is expected if available. If you want to add in what vehicle thats cool too.
> 
> Student (Soon to be apprenticing as an Industrial Electrician), Seiko Orange Monster, No car.
> View attachment 621609


Technical training officer and operational Auditer in the power Industry worked as an electrician for 36 years now and still love where the Electrical Industry can take you.

Good luck in your great chosen path. And this is my daily wearer










Cheers
Mark.


----------



## LosTresGatos (Nov 5, 2011)

I am a consultant in the oil & petrochemical industry. While I try to cycle through all my watches, the Omega usually gets more wrist-time due to its versatility - it can be dressed up or down and is flat enough to fit under cuffs.

My cars are split between a 2001 Mercedes E320 (W210 body - the last solid E-class Mercedes made) and a Mitsubishi Montero during weekdays. Weekends I drive a BMW 318i M Sport (E46 body - the last good looking 3 series BMW made =p).


----------



## Fozzy (May 29, 2011)

I'm a process operator at an oil refinery. Daily drive a 2008 Mazdaspeed 3, and tool around in a 1975 El Camino. My daily wear watch at work is g-shock GW-7900b, and on my off days I usually wear my Speedy Pro.


----------



## t20569cald (Sep 5, 2009)

Commercial Diver and I wear this now.


----------



## DHopper71 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm a real estate agent and run my estate liquidation company. No daily wear watch. Whichever one seems to draw my attention in the am and matches my mood. Definitely something vintage, and most likely a chrono. Drive a 98 Mercedes E320 or an 06 Honda Pilot.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

i Work in Constructions... lot's of Rocks Concretes and Metals.
and wear Various Tourbillon Watches on a Daily bases.


----------



## Formerguide (Apr 12, 2011)

Industrial sales for NDE and SS Condenser work in Nuclear and large fossil power plants, formerly same position for petrochemical side.

Daily wearer is my Tissot, one of the only quartz watches still in my stable, but durable, good looking, and I don't mind it taking a beating while in the field.

Daily ride a '97 BMW Z3 when the sun is out, and a Charger SRT the other times, wife drive the kiddie-mobile...

Dan


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Roadway & Bridge construction project manager, but I make my money for watches playing poker, lol.

I rotate about 8 watches, but probably the ones I wear the most are:

Longines Hydroconquest Blue









Stowa Marine Original









Longines Grand Vitisse GMT Chrono









Oris Williams F1 Day/Date









LE Oris 1945 Flight Timer









Seiko SKX007









Daily driver is a 2009 Nissan Frontier & weekend car is a 1965 Shelby Cobra (see avy)


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

It's my profile but here it is again anyway.

I'm an architectural consultant/designer.
Don't really have a daily wearer except lately, I am wearing the TAG Heuer 1887 pretty much every day even if I've "booked" myself for mainly building surveys and site visits for the day.

My daily driver (or perhaps more accurately; daily form of transport) would be pretty much a 50/50 split between my trusty Toyota Yaris that I bought new in 1999 and the London Underground.


----------



## jonatorg (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm a publicist in the entertainment industry. My daily wearer for winter is usually:










And in the Summer it's usually:


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Retired officer - hospital administrator & laboratory manager - U.S. Navy. Currently a clinical systems analyst and quality data analyst for a large healthcare organization.

I drive an Audi A3 2.0TFSI Quattro - Revo chipped.








Daily? I used to wear my *Sinn* *903ST* most of the time but I've been wearing the *Techné Sparrowhawk II *a lot lately as it's my newest toy. I rotate my other watches into the daily mix occasionally.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Fixed images posted.


----------



## mparker (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm a consultant building high-end training systems for business and government. I rotate watches from a group of about 40 and rarely wear the same one two days in a row. My daily driver is an 09 Infiniti G37S coupe.


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)

Love the '28.


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)

UK Sales Director of for a big US tech firm. Merc CL 55 AMG (work) or Subaru Legacy R Spec B Sportwagon (weekend). Mostly Seiko or Russian watches for daily wear, but keep some nice pieces for special occasions.


----------



## mwilson317 (Jun 10, 2011)

2nd year med student, driving a 2000 Volvo S70 that I'e had since high school..but soon switching to a 1996 Acura RL given to me by someone in my family. Believe me, it's an upgrade.

Two primary daily wearers for me - a Ball EMII Arabic COSC, and the Wilson Watch Works 39mm vintage diver (ETA 2824-2) on a Hirsch Liberty.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Squirrelly said:


> :-s
> 
> Extra images posted - Sorry. How does that happen?


To delete the extra images, you need to hit advanced edit, scroll to the bottom, manage attachments, delete the extra images.


----------



## chicagonine (Jul 12, 2011)

used to runing auction for big retailer, now in IT. PAM 104, 09HONDA SI 09VOLVO S80 01 HONDA ACCORD.


----------



## Emanon9046 (Sep 19, 2011)

Glad to see all the responses! Very diverse careers and Cars amongst the watch enthusiasts!


----------



## chaumont (May 15, 2008)

GIS Developer. Most days the Orsa Sea Angler......


----------



## ATC Buckeye (Dec 25, 2011)

Air traffic controller, I wear a Seiko 5 Sports, like this one:









I'm in the market for something nicer, either a Doxa, Christopher Ward, or Oris, can't quite decide.

I drive a 2000 Buick Century that I got on the cheap from my wife's grandmother (don't care about cars much) and a 2010 Harley Davidson Ultra Classic, or a 1997 Kawasaki Concours. If there's not ice on the ground I'm usually on the Ultra Classic.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

ATC Buckeye said:


> Air traffic controller, I wear a Seiko 5 Sports, like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Air traffic controller? Is your blood pressure high?


----------



## Wheillebhertt-jan (Nov 9, 2011)

as a Merchant Marine Officer, part time lecturer and Course developer, Love my tissot LeLocle, previously T-Touch

drives Kawaski ZZR400 MonsterIII and Ships. ;p


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Human services director - right now it's my Speedmaster 3570.50 Moonwatch - Saturn sedan or Ford wagon with a Yakama Rocket Box on the top... 

Also a writer/fly casting instructor/fishing guide/outdoor educator on the side, for what that's worth.

:-!


----------



## MajorLonghorn (Aug 12, 2011)

Independent pharmacist here. I mostly alternate between my Breitling Colt Chrono and my Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean.

As far as daily driver, I recently bought a black 2012 Ford F-150 Super Crew Platinum truck.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

ty_tanium said:


> im a graphic designer, watch ive been wearing daily lately is my Wittnauer 10A05. Car is an 08 Altima Coupe
> View attachment 621879
> 
> 
> View attachment 621878


... Well... You have a nice color on your car there... *must think positive*


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm an "Enterprise Engineer" for a data storage vendor. Basically I focus on technical sales for extremely large IT environments... I don't have a daily wearer for work, I like to mix it up every day. But when I have a customer meeting requiring my monkey suit... I generally go to my Oris Artelier Pointer Day.

I drive a '11 Honda Pilot that gets the whole clan from point A to B. Love the car... wouldn't trade it for a Beemer.










-Max


----------



## ATC Buckeye (Dec 25, 2011)

Shepperdw said:


> Air traffic controller? Is your blood pressure high?


Haha no 120/80 pretty much all the time. My eyesight will undoubtedly suffer someday though. The motorcycles help with the stress


----------



## Jim123 (Oct 13, 2009)

Company Director and tend to go for IWC aquatimer as daily wearer


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Work in a Research center as info data analysis. No daily wear watch as I rotate my watch collection often. If choose one, will be this Dive Master 500


----------



## okietime (Jan 26, 2012)

Associate Professor of Social Sciences. I'm a Citizen guy. Currently wearing the BL 5250-02L and the BN0000-04h. I drive a 2008 Accord V-6. Great watches and photos fellow watch freaks!


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Sales account manager for an ISP. I rotate my 3:










And I don't drive.


----------



## nimbushopper (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm a retired Peace Officer(who couldn't afford any nice watches until after I retired).


----------



## rokr32 (Dec 2, 2011)

full time student; no car








not my pic but this is what i wear


----------



## ninjamedic (Dec 13, 2011)

Paramedic, orange Monster (easy to clean), Kawasaki ZX6R


----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)

Assistant Professor in Art and Art History (Photography). I rotate all my watches (well except the dive computer). I drive a 2002 Toyota Echo (I don't seem to have any pictures of it, wonder why?).


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Research Analyst at a large Bank. Try to wear my Seawolf whenever I feel that I can get away with it.


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm a nurse. I've moved away from the bedside and am the Director of a Cardiac Intensive Care Unit and an Emergency Department. I have three watches: 1) Omega Aqua Terra 8500 on black leather strap (I wear it when I wear my black Allen Edmonds), 2) Jaeger Lecoultre Reverso Grande Date on brown leather strap (I wear it when I wear my brown Allen Edmonds), and 3) Omega Speedmaster Professional on bracelet (weekend wear). For my daily driver, its an Acura TSX.


----------



## beebox (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm a photographer and i rotate mostly between the omega smp and JLC


----------



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm a Power Systems Engineer. I tend to pick my watch to suit whatever I'm wearing that day so there really isn't a daily watch. My daily driver is a 2007 Toyota Camery.


----------



## KingK12 (Feb 2, 2012)

I like to wear my Citizen Eco drive for my daily user and my Brietling Navitimer for my professional user!


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I am the Head Golf Professional at a country club, daily wearer has been a black sumo for the past couple years and just added the Armida A2 to the stable. Drive a 2011 Nissan Frontier.


----------



## Daz-o-matic (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm currently transitioning careers; I've recently started out as a commercial helicopter pilot. Prior (and concurrent) to that, I spent many years as a pro ski patroller and avalanche technician.

My avalanche tech watch is a Suunto Observer - I need the altimeter for work (not my pic):









My regular daily wear watch. Tough as nails, looks nice, and Eco-Drive to boot (never mind the pear - I needed something to hold it up for the photo  ):









My casual wearin'-around-the-house watch:









My current ride is a '98 Jeep Cherokee. 5 speed, 2-door, excellent dirtbag expedition vehicle. It's taken me all over this continent - I've essentially lived out of it for a two month road trip, and me and my g/f can both comfortably sleep in the back.























And lastly - one of my other recent rides:


----------



## jarrodhaz (Oct 10, 2010)

Infusion Pharmacist. Father of two. Daily wear is Omega PO - the perfect watch. I rotate through others though.







(not my pic)

2009 BMW X5. Weekends or otherwise usually 2001 Honda CBRF4i.


----------



## lukeaar (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm a consultant at one of the big four.

I drive a







and wear either my






or my






most days.


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

Operations Manager for a 3rd Party Administrator. I don't have a daily watch, I rotate between my watches. Here's my ride, a 2008 M3


----------



## Mr Chen (Jan 21, 2012)

I am a 15 year architect doing triathlons (running for 24 years) . Everyday in work, meetings special occassions, in my run or bike and sometimes I swim with my ORANGE MONSTER. And during my competition and time trials I use my IRONMAN. Weekend gardening, house works, farm visits, or relaxing I use my G-SHOCK.


----------



## pepeliza (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm an architecte and my watch today is an Omega Seamaster


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm am Customer Service Manager at a Jobcentre and I wear whatever takes my fancy on the day. Having said that - I sometimes worry about wearing some of my more treasured pieces as the clientele can be a bit rough at times.


----------



## T. Luron (May 12, 2011)

lukeaar said:


> I'm a consultant at one of the big four.


Yup, same here. My work beater is my Omega Seamaster (brown strap) or my RW Maestro (black strap).


----------



## 8ball-mb (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm service manager at a very large window company that manufactures and installs window wall and curtain wall systems on large condo buildings throughout Canada and the US.

I rotate my eight watches very frequently but the one I wear most to work is the Swiss Army Maverick GS Chrono (Quartz). My job consists of office, meetings, job-site, back factory, etc. I also spend a lot of time at my desk. I'm all over the place and I find this is a good rugged fit that looks acceptable in all situations.

And I drive a Saab 9-5 - this car is 12 years old and hasn't given me hardly one ounce of trouble since new. Very reliable, fast, good on fuel, cheap insurance, etc etc...

Cheers, and you all have some good taste and it's interesting to see something about your occupations etc.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Law-student, lawyer-intern, Seiko Ananta Double Retrograde or Citizen Grand Complication in gold. 

No one seems to notice my bigass ananta, or maybe they're just wise enough not to say something about watches and get me started.


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm a barrister (think trial/jury lawyer for our friends from across the pond).

9 times out of 10 I'll wear this Omega Aquaterra. It seems like a discrete and classy option to me, and one that can't attract negative attention. It's also my first significant watch purchase and I'm quite emotionally attached to it :










If I'm not running a case/doing client consultations - so in casual clothes - it could be anything from a G-Shock to a Stowa Chronograph or a Seiko MM300. I'll also wear the Stowa 1938 when suited and booted but probably not when in front of a jury. Its a bit of a Friday watch for me if I wear it to work.




George Riemer said:


> Profession is attorney at law. The watch can be any number of Omegas, but these are the two I most frequently wear to the office. Daily driver is a BMW 330i 6spd.


heheh - funny that - same taste in watches and I also drive a 3er - but the 320d saloon at the moment (6spd but not as punchy as yours)


----------



## TristanZ (Jul 2, 2010)

CPA. Self-employed since '94. Drive a Volvo S40. Wear the Bernhardt, Ocean7 or a d. freemont when dealing with IRS agents (most are young, bright and very polite). Wear the Rolex when dealing with government goofs in contentious situations (usually residing in Justice or Agriculture, or the bowels of various state/city agencies). Around my clients who are in construction or trades (40% of my client fees) I usually wear one of my modded Seikos or other divers. With my African-Muslim business clients (60% of my client fees) I wear whatever I want... they wear - without exception - inexpensive Japanese quartz watches. I never wear the Rolex in front of a client.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Director of Marketing for a business development/pr/marketing firm that operates within the interactive entertainment space. I've been a Brand Manager within the video games industry for over 16 years now. I have the best job in the world right now as I get to work from home, still do what I love to do, and get to see my kids and wife constantly. As such, I don't have a daily wearer, I rotate through all my watches. 

Having 4 kids we are normally driving our 2001 Honda Odysee on the weekends. And I'll drive my 1997 Toyota Camry to meetings.


----------



## SergeyR (Jun 6, 2011)

Jeweler and knife maker for fun .
rotating this .
IWC Portofino .
IWC Aquatimer 2000.
Pam 112
Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro









.








.


----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)

Clinical therapist at an inpatient post acute medical rehabilitation facility. I'm the one they call when anything goes wrong anywhere at the facility (think fixer like in the George Clooney movie Michael Clayton, only in health care rather than a law firm). Don't have a daily watch but rotate the watches listed below (that I haven't sold yet). I drive a 2004 Mercedes Benz CLK 320 and also ride a 2006 Honda Shadow as weather permits.


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

State Parole Officer, specialized caseload of sex offenders and mental health, also internal investigation and hostage negotiation.

various G-Shocks, Seiko BM and various Citizen auto/Eco.

Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor black on order....


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm a materials scientist/engineer and I drive a 2010 Subaru WRX hatchback. This has been getting the majority of my time.


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm an Inventory Manager for the world's largest electronics dealer. And on most days, I wear either a TUNA or a 6309-7040.



















And I usually drive one of these two, the Z soon to be replaced with a Copper S. (Doing my part to go green )










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

I am a middle school and high school language arts teacher. 
My daily wearer






is an Oris 'Bob Dylan'.


----------



## PluckyPaul (Mar 29, 2011)

cabinetmaker/joiner.
I used to just wear whatever I had on that morning, and I usually effed them up pretty bad. Now I'm in a new job, in a new land and rebuilding my collection, so I'm more than likely going to get myself a Seiko monster for a beater watch at work now.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm a solicitor (lawyer). Most days I wear my Grand Seiko to work, although I sometimes wear my other watches, especially on Fridays. On weekends my go to watch is my Sub.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

I am a Trustafarian.
No work for me...


----------



## IvanDrago (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm a student  I usually sport my trusty Swatch, but sometimes wear my Skagen as well.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Were we supposed to say cars too? G8 GT and WRX.


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

What a great thread!!!!!!!!


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

There are some pretty interesting professions mentioned here and a pretty diverse range too.
I think construction related is leading the count right now.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I am a recent graduate but I have moved into a sales role at a commercial printer/direct marketer. Right now I am driving an '04 VW Passat which I love and I do my best to switch up the watches I wear. My office is really casual, too casual for my tastes so I usually go with my Stowa. Classy without being a dress watch it fits in well at the office and at the bar afterwards. Lovely piece for not a lot of dough.


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

Design Engineer for a consumer products company. Any given day, it's probably one of the ones in my sig. Car? I just got this a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dumluk (Mar 25, 2008)

I am a boat designer and I wear any of the watches in my signature plus any of the unlisted ones, depending on my mood. Please don't ask me to pick just one.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm a former graphic designer retired for disability, I've no specific daily use watch, I'm rotating through my 27, and use a different one every day.

Today I'm using this:










Tomorrow it will be this one:









Daily car it's a humble Fiat Dobló (the family car), please do not be surprised with the car, I'm from a poor country...

cheers,
LM


----------



## dr_billiards (Aug 23, 2011)

Walmart Manager. My daily wear watch is usually a 2531.80 Omega Bond. I drive a Mitsubishi 3000 GT.


----------



## jimmycarrera (Jan 8, 2010)

Film and Television sound editor... I drive a Jeep Patriot and have been wearing this one every day since May...


----------



## simplybao (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm a technical sales guy for a large tech firm. I daily a CW C600 and a Fortis Flieger. I don't have pics of the Fortis but will get some soon. I drive a MINI cooper.


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

Medical student, will graduate this spring. 

I drive this so I can wear watches like these  In truth the car pic is off the web...never thought my worth taking pics of. It's cosmetically way worst than the one shown (think peeling paint!), but runs great and meets all my needs in a vehicle, so it'll be around for at least another year or two.

And the watches, well no daily wearer but these are a few of the keepers.


----------



## mondocheesemonster (Aug 21, 2011)

Full-time blogger, part-time student.

Hamilton/Modded Seiko 007 


THE BEAUTY OF TIME (1/2) by mondocheesemonster // photography, on Flickr


----------



## charlieboy89 (Dec 21, 2011)

Its interesting to see different people in different professions wearing different watches.

EDIT:
Doh, forgot to submit what the thread was intended for. I am a Denturist. If you know dont know what I do for living thats good. Its better that way trust me. And I wear SKX007 as a daily watch


----------



## Nephro (Jun 17, 2010)

Nephrologist, I usually rotate my watches on a weekly basis. Car is an '06 M3 with my favorite watch of the group- The Safari.


----------



## Jato (Jun 5, 2011)

Cleans Up said:


> Medical student, will graduate this spring.
> 
> I drive this so I can wear watches like these  In truth the car pic is off the web...never thought my worth taking pics of. It's cosmetically way worst than the one shown (think peeling paint!), but runs great and meets all my needs in a vehicle, so it'll be around for at least another year or two.
> 
> And the watches, well no daily wearer but these are a few of the keepers.


The Honda Accord Wagon is not to be scoffed at. Great car.
I had a 1995 that died in 2009 with 320,570 miles on it.
Drive it into the ground.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm a software engineer at a large internet company. I've been wearing my EZM1LE pretty much everyday since I got it, switching between factory rubber and 5-ring zulu. Occasionally, the the Omega Great White GMT and the Nomos Orion get a turn, but the Sinn is dominating due to its simplicity, elegance, and utility.








(Note: I don't shave my legs or arms; I'm genetically arm/leg hair challenged). I drive a tinted, but bone stock TSX.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

Please don't let me be the one to have killed this thread! kthanxbai


----------



## 69mach351 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sales and administrations manager for a manufacturing company. If I am in the office I wear a LumTec, if I am on site, I wear a Breitling Superocean Heritage.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Jato said:


> The Honda Accord Wagon is not to be scoffed at. Great car.
> I had a 1995 that died in 2009 with 320,570 miles on it.
> Drive it into the ground.


I had a '97 Accord for years, now another family member drives it. Still going strong with almost 300k on it. I mentioned earlier in the thread that my 2006 Civic has 230k and runs excellent. You really can't find a better vehicle than a Honda.


----------



## Dr.Bombay (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm an airline pilot, and I provide aerobatic and advanced flight training on days off.

When I'm flying, I usually wear this Timex Ironman:









And on days off I rotate 7 other watches, my current favourites being these four:





































But my "Daily Driver" is a lot more interesting than my watches:


----------



## Andrew McGregor (Dec 27, 2011)

Niiiice airplane


----------



## symplectic (Jun 19, 2011)

Theoretical physicist (not at all an engineer...). No real daily wearer, as I like to change things up, but the new AquaTerra 8500 is definitely getting the most wrist time these days.









The daily driver is a 2004 Jaguar XK8. (Stock photo, not mine.)


----------



## dm85tml (Feb 10, 2012)

I thought I posted here - maybe I read and forgot.

Work for a company which sets up gunfire location/detection systems and getting ready to finish MA..then into law enforcement probably.

Pictures are not mine










daily work watch










professional away from computer watch


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Pharmacy Technician. However, I did work in Security during the past 5 years or so. Truth is, when I was in Security, no one but I took the job seriously. Not even my account managers at the various sites where I worked. So, decided I wanted to be paid for being something other than a human scarecrow with eyeballs.

Car I drive is my Mazda6 V6. A sweet sports sedan that handles like a much smaller car. Low-end torque and horsepower are never an issue. Actually, I bought her brand new literally 3 years and a few hours ago today. 

Daily wearer is my Citizen BM7080-03E. Given to me as a Christmas gift from my immediate family in 2010. Titanium case, sapphire crystal, reliability of quartz but without the main disadvantage of short battery-life. I've owned more expensive timepieces, still do, but that Citizen is so good that it keeps finding its way onto my wrist most of the time.


----------



## vonbonds (Feb 14, 2012)

I work in sales as a technical consultant for a large computer storage vendor. I currently wear my Citizen Eco-Drive 8651.










I just purchased a Dodge Durango V6 AWD. We moved to an area with some hills and is a bit rural so I went from a Hemi Charger to a big family vehicle with AWD.


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

Biotech sales and marketing

2012 Ford Explorer

Daily watches- Bremont MBII and IWC AT2000ti
Weekend watches- Sinn EZM3, Seiko skx007, Damsko etc etc


----------



## LFCRules (Feb 8, 2009)

I work in IT storage support for a Big Blue company ;-) Don't drive, I cycle  No daily wearer, have a selection of 5 automatics (in sig) which get moved around every few days. Here's what I am wearing now:


----------



## OUPEbiker (Dec 16, 2011)

Current Occupation: Graduate Student - Petroleum Engineering, part-time Engineering Consultant

Future Occupation: Oilfield Services - drilling & completions

Car: 2010 Chevy Silverado (company vehicle), 2000 GMC Sierra (personal)

Daily Watch: Seiko SGEE89P1 (thanks Doboji). I needed something that can stand the elements and take a beating.


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

I work as an Analyst with a big Economic Consulting firm.  I typically rotate my watches pretty well, but if I had to pick one that gets a little more attention, it's probably my _Rolex Submariner 116610LN ("SubC.")_  For my full collection, see: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/state-collection-2011-a-622282.html










My daily driver is an _E46 BMW 330 Convertible_.


----------



## NineFace (Jan 22, 2012)

No car, Unemployed, got the watch off the internet o| rent is too damn high


----------



## hourlyrage (Feb 15, 2012)

I am disabled but my past employment was as the Household manager for a very affluent family that split its time between Palm Beach Fl and Southhampton Ny.
I do not have one daily wear watch but usually wear a different watch everyday until I come to the end of my collection(43 pieces)


----------



## Little Russia (Apr 23, 2011)

So I think it's interesting that of everyone that's posted there's only 1 person who said he was a director that may or may not have come from marketing, and other than that I'm the first one...not sure what that says of us marketers....

Anyway, I'm an ABM for an all natural personal care company up here in the northeast.

I drive a banged up 2000 Maxima at the moment..student loan payments trump a new car payment right now unfortunately&#8230;

This used to be my daily:









And now it's this since I picked it up a few weeks ago:









Cheers!


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Consultant for a sales training firm (I work from home when I am not traveling).  Daily watches:





































My car (I drive it less than 3000 miles a year, since I only either run errands or go back and forth to the airport in it):


----------



## joker86z28 (Feb 12, 2012)

In the Army ( Helicopter Mechanic) Dont have a daily watch but at work its usually one of my g shocks, off work, it varies, , daily driver is my 1999 s10 and weekend car is my 68 camaro


----------



## HermesBlessMe (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm IT Application Manager. Currently I rotate 3 time pieces 

Gift from my wife for valentine









Gift from my wife for anniversary









My first automatic chronograph


----------



## Cdn328is (Dec 23, 2009)

Used to work in the automotive industry, now work in procurement for the federal govt. Since we have terrible winters here in Canada (salt on the roads ruin cars) I currently drive a 99 corolla and can't wait to take my BMW M3 out of storage next month!










Daily wearer is a PO XL


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

NineFace said:


> No car, Unemployed, got the watch off the internet o| rent is too damn high
> View attachment 628402


Only thing that's bothering me is the text on the dial, which kills the otherwise minimalist look. Otherwise, very elegant, simple looking watch.


----------



## Jade330i (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm a Lean Six Sigma Black Belt (Operational Process Improvement) for one of the worlds largets 3pl providers. I drive a 2011 Jeep Wrangler......










and more often than not I wear my Breitling Seawolf.....


----------



## Genabis74 (Jul 15, 2011)

I manage a gun store fulltime, and go to school full time.  My daily wear lately has been my Luminox 8802 but it rotates between my PRC200 and my Orange Monster.  I drive an 08 VW GTI.


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

Military flyer (navigator/weapons systems operator). Wear this daily during flying tours:









Currently on staff duty  so this gets more wear:









Otherwise, I love to wear my Citizen diver on a NATO:









Lots of great watches on this thread so far. Really love that Techne Sparrowhawk II and the Omega PO.  To the Air Traffic Controller who posted earlier: thank you for your work brother!


----------



## DragonDan (Dec 22, 2009)

I work for a company that does commercial A/V systems. Daily wear watch is the Gallet worldtimer, V7750









My vehicle is a 2004 GMC. Had it for about 4 1/2 years now.


----------



## shaneinhisroom (Aug 17, 2011)

First year out of college, a sales engineer for a Steel Company in the Midwest.

Most days I either wear my Marathon GSAR or my Hamilton Jazzmaster















I daily a 05 Corolla XRS








And my fun summer car, 04 STi


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

CEO of a National Employment Agency in the UK.

I only have one car which is a BMW 330 Convertible.

I don't really have a daily wearer. All depending on what I am doing that day I might wear a different watch (Board Meeting, Bank Meeting, Wedding, AGM or other important event might see me give the PP, ALS or Breguet a day out).

A normal day in the office or out and about would probably be either of the two below:


----------



## xingfenzhen (Aug 20, 2011)

Part time product marketing engineer part time EE grad student. Car: Nissan Altima
Casio AQ-S800W, Wear it on weekends and casual days







Seagull 55th Anniversary D219.360, wear it on meeting days and usually on mondays


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

Federal agent. BMW528i. Omega SMP, black.


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

I'm a CTA at a pharmaceutical research company right now, but will be starting dental school in August.

This is my daily ride:








My weekend car:








I've been wearing this 90% of the days since I bought it:








But I hope to get this one soon and it'll take over as my daily watch:


----------



## Billyloves2boogie (May 30, 2011)

I am a portrait painter

This is my daily wearer








This is my daily driver


----------



## vonbonds (Feb 14, 2012)

Billyloves2boogie said:


> I am a portrait painter
> 
> This is my daily driver


All I see is a stunning car...my god that is beautiful!


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

vonbonds said:


> All I see is a stunning car...my god that is beautiful!


Stunning - may I ask the make and model of this car please?


----------



## chaadster (Oct 13, 2008)

vonbonds said:


> All I see is a stunning car...my god that is beautiful!


Indeed!


----------



## chaadster (Oct 13, 2008)

GETS said:


> Stunning - may I ask the make and model of this car please?


That, sir, is a Volkswagen Karmann Ghia. Not too crack on IDing the model year, but a guess would say late '60s.


----------



## MikeJwnz (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm a driver.

I switch between two watches.
Gold Nixon R1G1







and for more casual days,
Wood Grain Nixon Rotolog


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm a graphic designer at an architecture firm.

My daily, for now, is a maratac mid pilot.









but i will soon be rotating that with a Christopher Ward C8 Pilot Mark II Vintage (not my pic, still waiting on it)









i drive either a 2007 nissan frontier or a volvo S60 (depending on whether the slobbery mastiff/bloodhound mix is with me or not, respectively).


----------



## dd627 (Aug 22, 2007)

submarine builder and my beater is an skx007


----------



## Rocinante (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm a bus driver. I wanted something not too expensive as my first automatic. (famous last words now that I've joined the forum !)
Hey .. it goes with my uniform !! b-)


----------



## nickalew (Jan 24, 2012)

Full Time student!

New car = no money for new watch :-(

This one has been getting a lot of wrist time (picked it up for less than $30)








The whip - 2012 Hyundai Elantra


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

Cool thread. I'll play.

Occupation: Professional Clothier
Car: 2011 Acura TL Sh-AWD
Daily wearer: White dial Super Avenger


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4 (Jan 16, 2012)

Middle school science teacher and my typical watch is a TAG Heuer Aquaracer but I mix in my Luminox 3210 and Seiko Arnie periodically.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Little Russia said:


> So I think it's interesting that of everyone that's posted there's only 1 person who said he was a director that may or may not have come from marketing, and other than that I'm the first one...not sure what that says of us marketers....


I'm in Marketing ;-)

My daily wearer is usually my Swiss Military, but a few times a week I'll pop something else on. I'm wearing my LW 'The One' today.

Daily Driver is an '06 STi.


----------



## Townshend (Sep 6, 2011)

IT management. I daily wear my AP ROO mostly but I have others in the collection. My pup's daily is a Hublot. I switch off between my cars as well


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

Insurance Agent

My Daily Wear:

















My car:









My wife's car:









Guess we like HEMI's


----------



## S.hasan546 (May 19, 2011)

Occupation: Self-Employed. (wholesale company + a few retail businesses)
Cars: 1M, GTI (DD), & S2000. 335i on order (GTI going to be gone soon)
Watches: Rolex Milgauss (Daily), IWC Portuguese 3714-01

Would put up pics but it keeps saying my picture file sizes are too big :-s


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Profession : Radiologist
Daily wear watches : only some old Seiko
I drive an old Toyota 

Guess, it became too intimidating to show picture of my old car and old Seikos here.. 

I simply enjoy old stuff that works and affordable for my family


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Gov't Lawyer / Honda CRZ / Doxa 1000T Project Aware


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

music_healing said:


> Profession : Radiologist
> Daily wear watches : only some old Seiko
> I drive an old Toyota
> 
> ...


Aw, I've seen your watches. You have some of the most beautiful Grand Seiko's out there.


----------



## Prometheus376 (Jan 30, 2012)

High school English teacher. Daily watch is a midsize Omega seamaster and my ride is an 07 Accord or an 08 Mazda 3.


----------



## smc77 (Aug 28, 2011)

Interior/Furniture Designer, Contractor (own a design/build company). Daily is a Sinn u1 (on the jobsite, takes a beating), at home its my impulse buy Momo Design (pictured, swiss Eta/Unitas 6497-1, kind of quirky and relatively insignificant but absolutely love it!)
Various dress watches to fancy things up for my wife 
Car: 2008 A4 Avant


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Profession: Arts Admin

Car: VW Golf

Daily Wearer: I truly don't have one. I cycle through. I kinda wish I did but I haven't quite found the right watch.


----------



## mgisles120 (Jan 3, 2008)

I own a small training and development company and am also an external examiner for colleges and universities. I drive a Jeep Cherokee Classic and cycle through a few watches, including a Rolex Bimetal Datejust, Hamilton Jazzmaster Chronograph and CW Trident GMT.


----------



## cwbenton (May 24, 2011)

Mn


----------



## Stile442 (Feb 22, 2012)

smc77 said:


> at home its my impulse buy Momo Design (pictured, swiss Eta/Unitas 6497-1, kind of quirky and relatively insignificant but absolutely love it!)
> 
> View attachment 635108


I have that same MOMO with the black dial. Awesome watch!!

I am a professional trumpet player and also teach trumpet at a local college. I drive a 08 Lancer GTS.









My daily watch will be this modded 007 when in comes in next week, I also ordered a bond nato for it.








web pic of my MOMO


----------



## das323i (Dec 15, 2011)

job.......Footwear design and development
watch...Kemmner 007
car.......BMW 325iT


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

Banker (Citibank)

My daiky watches


















Car


----------



## NineFace (Jan 22, 2012)

this must be the 1% thread....


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

NineFace said:


> this must be the 1% thread....


The 1% are a lot richer than most of the posters on this thread. I believe it translates into an annual income of between $350-400K per year. I certainly don't qualify.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

I work for a small company that specializes in GPS systems and fleet management solutions.

I drive a 2004 Pontiac GTO









XW Tsunami is my time keeper of choice.


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

Director at a Fortune 250 company
Drivve an Australian muscle car....Pontiac G8









Rotate watches daily...Speedy, B&R, TAG Heuer S/el, Helson Shark Diver


----------



## Stile442 (Feb 22, 2012)

NineFace said:


> this must be the 1% thread....


I'm definitely not the 1%. Ever heard the starving musician line? Definitely seems like it applies sometimes lol


----------



## dbuizert (Feb 8, 2012)

Information Security Management student, No car.

Switch between these two (only two I got):


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Has No Left said:


> Director at a Fortune 250 company
> Drivve an Australian muscle car....Pontiac G8
> 
> View attachment 636166
> ...


A Pontiac badged Monaro and Commodore on the same page? I swear Aussie muscle is trying to take over around here!


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

NineFace said:


> this must be the 1% thread....


someday!!!


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

NineFace said:


> this must be the 1% thread....


If the 1% own 8 year old Australian muscle cars, I'm one! Oh I have a 12 year old Jag too.


----------



## seaweed (Dec 10, 2010)

Profession: Agricultural, construction, and landscaping equipment salesDaily wear: Newly acquired






Daily ride: The taco






and weather permitting:


----------



## mhuynh10 (Nov 29, 2010)

Brand Manager for publicly traded company. I rotate watches depending on my dress for the day. Casual dress code, but sometimes people wear business casual. Last 3 I wore were Breitling Crosswind, Sinn 144 and Hamilton Jazzmaster.

Car is a Toyota Camry.


----------



## GEZ7ch (May 13, 2009)

Occupation: Full time industrial engineering student.
Daily wearer: Any one of the following:




























No car


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

profession: senior quality controller 
car: 94 ford mondeo :-d
daily watch atm:


----------



## DoctorDarko (Jan 28, 2012)

Science doctor driving 2011 Nissan Pathfinder and mainly wearing the Longines.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundchasr (Dec 15, 2011)

Occupation: Trial Consultant (former attorney)

Ride: 2008 Audi A8L



Daily Watch: Varies

Tag Carrera




Omega PO



Omega Aqua Terra


----------



## Sackett (Feb 18, 2012)

Work for a company that outfits emergency vehicles.
Driver is an 08 WRX
Daily watch either citizen 2100 or citizen skyhawk


----------



## Emanon9046 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

Cool thread, awesome cars and even cooler watches.

I'm an independent call center consultant (3 years on my own in April!!) I get to help companies actually answer your call. And I get to work from home when I'm not on the road.

I drive a 2005 BMW 325i about 3000 miles a year (mostly to the airport)

And I wear all of my watches but these two are seeing the most wrist time these days.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

Criminal investigator. Omega Seamaster 2264.50. Black Bond in a suit. Luminox 3081.BO when out at night.


----------



## Muslickz (Nov 1, 2011)

seaweed said:


> Profession: Agricultural, construction, and landscaping equipment salesDaily wear: Newly acquired
> View attachment 636355
> Daily ride: The taco
> View attachment 636356
> ...


oh man I need to take new pic of all my toys your killing me .....lol

-M


----------



## MadAmos (Jan 29, 2012)

I am a mechanical maintenance instructor at a two unit nuclear power plant. My primary classes are valves, operators, pumps, turbines and seismic supports. I drive a 2012 Cadillac CTS touring coupe, F250 diesel and ride a Honda Goldwing. 

My daily watch is a Citizen 2100 titanium, Skymaster Titanium, Bulova Precisionist or a Citizen Minute Repeater. Weekends belong to my Doxa 300T Pro. that I bought used in 1982. I am looking for another diver and a Nelson Tortuga is appealing to me at the moment.

Paul


----------



## sandmountainslim (Jul 15, 2011)

Full time job I do Commercial Pest Control in 18 counties (lots of road time) and part time job Mayor Pro-Tempore of the town I live in. I switch daily wear between a Pulsar PJ6029, 1978 Seiko LC, Gruen Veri-Thin, 1963 Bulova Squadron F, 1945 Bulova Douglas and a 1979 Timex depending on the weather and my manner of dress. 
Vehicles, 2005 Toyota Tacoma, Pontiac Sunfire and 1966 Mustang. I roll cheaper than most posters


----------



## yhoopeyk (Sep 17, 2010)

Full time med student.

I walk to school .

On my wrist you will find either my tissot le locle or my hamilton khaki field (still in honeymoon phase for both)

















However, at the beach you will most likely see me with my OM or BFK on orange zulu.


----------



## dm85tml (Feb 10, 2012)

10mmauto said:


> Criminal investigator. Omega Seamaster 2264.50. Black Bond in a suit. Luminox 3081.BO when out at night.


LE, hockey AND watches? we could be best friends


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

IT Consultant.

About a year ago, I made pact with my wallet/wife that I will be keeping only 2 "nice" watches.

Currently I have Stowa MO LE 1 and just got a JLC MCC 1. That said, MCC 1 just got sent off to JLC for repair (which I did not anticipate when I made the "pact") and I am really ITCHING for another nice watch..


----------



## Outlaw Skinny D (Mar 2, 2012)

im a carpenter by trade.

i am in search of a daily wear watch right now as we speak.

i drive a 2008 jeep grand cherokee wk with a little lift as well as other custom suspension mods to get me where i need to go hunting. all work on it i did myself


----------



## VolkswagenFox21 (Jun 6, 2011)

Occupation: Graphic Designer

Transportation: 2009 VW City Jetta (sometimes I take the train too)

Daily watch: Could be anything from a Laco Flieger, to a Seiko 5 to a pocket watch. Half the time I use my trusty Seiko 5 and when I take the train I often wear a railroad approved pocket watch.


----------



## j-a-x-n (Feb 25, 2012)

Occupation: Cigar Enthusiast

My beater...


















On the way...










The Ride...


----------



## agallo (Jul 12, 2011)

Occupation: Federal Law Enforcement..Car 2010 Civic..If I'm in the Office daily is Halios Laguna out in the Field Orient Mako XL..


----------



## CliveO (Feb 28, 2012)

The daily user!!!


----------



## red_dave (Oct 5, 2011)

Occupation: Marketing Manager

Regular daily: Oris Divers Small Sec Date









The Jalopy: 2008 TRD Hilux #26


----------



## breitlingso08 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm a deputy sheriff, I wear a Casio pathfinder paw-1300... None of my nice watch chase bad guys. Although my gsar could do the duty, I love it too much to put a nick in it.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

breitlingso08 said:


> I'm a deputy sheriff, I wear a Casio pathfinder paw-1300... None of my nice watch chase bad guys. Although my gsar could do the duty, I love it too much to put a nick in it.


I remember that one youtube vid. where a Firefighter runs over his TSAR and his Rolex with a firefighting truck, on purpose. I think he was stupid for destroying a Rolex that way, but the TSAR survived without a nick.


----------



## Statick (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm an accountant and, on a daily basis, wear this (my other watches are not as suitable for the office)...









I moonlight in the military, my watch for this work is my Frogman.


----------



## asphericalperspective (Feb 22, 2012)

This thread is an interesting study in anthropology, I wonder if there is a correlation between occupation, job, and vehicle - and whether or not there are any further implications. Hmm... I wonder. But either way, I'll bite and join in the fun.

*My occupation*: filmmaker / photographer

*My ride*:








*My watch*:
(Desk-oriented option)







(Field-oriented option)


----------



## Aleph (Jan 9, 2012)

Freelance Event Production Management. Lately, this B&M moonphase is my daily.










I drive a '99 Volvo s70.


----------



## Townshend (Sep 6, 2011)

Astropin said:


> Insurance Agent
> 
> My Daily Wear:


Beautiful watch!


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Great thread - Here's my quick and dirty accounting of myself. 

Occupations: Market Manager in the Transportation Industry. Father. 

Work watch: Nomos Tangente. 

Dad watch: DW6900-MS or SKA511P1. Both are fairly bulletproof for 3 year-old play. 

Weekend fun watch: Zinex Heliox. A true tank of a timepiece. 

Daily driver: (various work cars from the pool). Current fave is a '11 Subaru Legacy. 

Dad car: Black H3. 

Sorry about the crap camera phone photos. I can't be bothered to grab the SLR out of my office. I look forward to seeing more of these postings. Interesting reading, to be sure. 

Regards,

Tim


----------



## jlewis1488 (Mar 10, 2012)

Branch Manager at Wells Fargo. i drive a blue 2010 F150 and rotate between my breitling super avenger and my maurice lacroix pontos rectangulaire


----------



## Westflorida (Aug 10, 2006)

I am a casualty adjuster for an insurance company. I drive a 2010 Chevy Silverado and my daily watch is a Tag Heuer 1887 Carrera (V2).


----------



## Xeth (Mar 11, 2011)

SAP consultant
Watch is ball moonlight special
Drive a hyundai tucson


----------



## jf718 (Jul 7, 2008)

Tattoo artist. Brietling super ocean or omega seamaster. Drive a vw gti with some mods.


----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)

*Profession:*
User experience designer for software

*Car:*
Honda Element

*Daily Wear:*
Omega Speedy Pro


----------



## Brendan12 (Mar 18, 2012)

Insolvency accountant (it's more like hybrid law than tax)
Oris 1000m small-second steel (black/orange) (one of 3 Oris', a couple of Citizen Promasters & Nighthawk, and Omega Seamaster)
2010 Toyota Camry Ateva (yes, it has an image problem, but it's built and rides like a Lexus).


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Legal counsel & corporate secretary at a logistic services provider with global presence (inter alia providing equipment, technicians and supplies for oil drilling rigs). 
For daily wear, either the JLC Master Chronograph or the Rolex Sea Dweller.
Car is a rather sedate 2010 Volvo V70 (am only in my mid thirties so would love something more sporty, but this one sits well with the clients)..


Cheers,


Pieter


----------



## Firstsecond (Feb 18, 2012)

Very interesting thread!. I own a handyman services company in the Caribbean. I use a strong Gshock for daily work and drive a Ford Pickup as tools. On weekends we go to the beach and use an Omega blue 007 and a Suzuky Sport bike. When I need some more dressy stuff, I wear my beautiful Omega Gold and a Red Opel sport.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Occupation: communications repair tech
Ride: 2004 Acura RSX
Daily wearer/beater: Sea Thunder (yes, an Invicta!!)








edit:spelling typo


----------



## Dogmatic (Jul 1, 2012)

What a great collection of watches. I was a Police Officer and after destroying 4 or 5 watches in around a 2 year period went for a Casio G350 G-Shock. The G-Shock lasted the rest of my time policing without issue.
Left the police and now work in coal mines, still wear the G-Shock to work. Drive a 4.2L turbo Diesel Nissan Patrol.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Chef

Daily beater is any of my divers

Back in the city so no daily driver


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

I run a business unit for a medical device company. I typ rotate between these two watches during the week...
















I drive an Audi A4 ... love the all wheel drive when the winter comes


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Large& Key accounts confirmed technical sales assistant at Leads Machine for Alcatel Lucent.
Daily Wear 
1973 Omega Speed 125:











Occasional and dress watch:
1957 Handwound Jaeger Le Coultre









Transportation:
Bus + RER. Because it is economical and time savy


----------



## jbeck6 (Mar 1, 2012)

I currently work in car sales.

Drive a BMW 335d (not my car, but looks the same):








Daily right now is an Omega Great White:


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

hpark21 said:


> IT Consultant.
> 
> About a year ago, I made pact with my wallet/wife that I will be keeping only 2 "nice" watches.
> 
> Currently I have Stowa MO LE 1 and just got a JLC MCC 1. That said, MCC 1 just got sent off to JLC for repair (which I did not anticipate when I made the "pact") and I am really ITCHING for another nice watch..


Interesting what difference 4 months make....

Now, I am rotating between Rolex GMT II C/Grand Seiko GMT Chrono/GO PML.

I still drive my trusty 06 Toyota Tundra v8.

Interesting that my watches are worth far more than my car at this point.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

hpark21 said:


> Interesting what difference 4 months make....
> 
> Now, I am rotating between Rolex GMT II C/Grand Seiko GMT Chrono/GO PML.
> 
> ...


My collection of watches is worth a little more than my car too, a 2006 Hyundai Sonata, and my watch box is full again after selling off 5 watches just over a month ago.
Now I'm thinking I need a new car 

Actually I sold my SUV when I moved to the city now I am back up in the North I would like to have something a bit higher off the ground and with 4wd for the snow season.


----------



## JakePDX (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm a graphic designer for a small publishing company. I switch back and forth between the only two watches I own (so far), an Omega Railmaster and a Seiko snzf11. I walk everywhere.
















(Not my photos.)


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Gemologist/jeweller
My current daily wear is pam 23A (along with several other pams,but i just happen to love this watch at the moment)
My daily drive is honda freed (the mpv fit/jazz)


----------



## littlevu (Jun 6, 2012)

Financial Planning/Accounting
My daily used to be my Tag Kirium (1998) but it's been in repairs for 2 weeks and waiting for it to be returned as their idea of a repair is replacing parts and tripling original quote given. So now I'm wearing my grail (brand) watch that just so happens to be my wedding watch (happened very recently). I soooo love this Mont Blanc watch (Star Chrono)








My daily driver is also my grail car, which I loved and wanted since the Porsche driving game appeared on the Playstation in 1997. A long time coming but managed just few months shy of my 30th. Porsche Boxster 987. Did an interstate drive (Sydney - Melbourne and back 900km each leg), took it to the Snowy Mountains to board/ski, the beaches, for fishing (kept rods and tackle in boot just in case) so it wasn't treated as a weekend car for me.


----------



## hoodyear (Jul 3, 2012)

Junior designer for a footwear company. I rotate but my Hamilton Khaki gets the most wrist time, as you can probably tell.










Drive a 2008 Honda Fit. Love this car.


----------



## Desertnate (Feb 4, 2012)

IT Systems Analayst working for a defense contractor supporting the US military and a "part time" military officer. My civilian job work watch is a Golana Terra Pro 200 and my beater/casual/military time watch is a Timex Expedition analog/digital. I hope to be adding a Seiko 007 to the rotation soon. I drive a 2010 Mazda3 hatchback with 6-speed manual.


----------



## Him (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow, reading through this thread makes me wonder what's wrong with me. Seriously. I look at this list of fine watches and fancy cars and... well, you've convinced me, y'all are are ubermensch.

I'm some sort of software engineering manager. I thought it was an OK job.

This isn't mine (picture or jeep), but my ride looks very similar (I have the prefilter on the snorkel instead of the water scoop, and no lights above the winch):









This isn't mine (picture or watch), but again my daily wear watch looks very similar (same maratac large pilot on an orange NATO, I don't own a ford though):








It looks smaller on my wrist.


----------



## DEP21 (Jun 28, 2010)

chaadster said:


> I'm a wine importer and distributor, and while I don't have a single DW (daily wear watch)-- I cycle through probably 6 to 8 in a given month-- I do find this, my early '90s Breitling Shark, to be on more than any other:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the 928 shot and the car!


----------



## DEP21 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm in forensic planning and I have been known to wear all of my collection for weeks on end. I guess the closest I get to a daily wearer is my Aquaracer, bought after I got a little paranoid around commuters in London with a penchant for banging into my wrist. Also robust enough for site visits. Here's a couple of old shots:


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

airline grunt here. daily wearer really depends with what i'm doing. if i'm at work i usually have one of the GMTs on and rotate through the rest when i'm not. i just spent a week backpacking with the wife in the backcountry and the suunto core came in handy for spot heights and navigating with a topo map as well as staying on top of the weather trends (pressure-wise).


----------



## CheapThrills (May 16, 2012)

8ball-mb said:


> And I drive a Saab 9-5 - this car is 12 years old and hasn't given me hardly one ounce of trouble since new. Very reliable, fast, good on fuel, cheap insurance, etc etc...
> 
> Cheers, and you all have some good taste and it's interesting to see something about your occupations etc.
> 
> View attachment 625080


Nice Thread!
Seems like a good 3/4 of users are higher educated, leaders, attorneys, doctors, architects... Is there a connection between high education and interest in watches or just coincidence these people have happened to post :think:

Anyway, I'm one of those lower-than-Average-Joes by WUS Standards. :-d
I'm technician engineer and just a basic elder process worker at plant that produces harden steel/components and also ballistics steel.

At work I use cheapest QUARTZ beater available. I already magnetized my VCM, Sea-Gull ST5...

At home I use this 816.362 Sea-Gull:








I also have a 12yr old keeper.
I think I will copy the Theme from your pic a bit, *8ball-mb*:








9-3 but with 2.2 diesel (tweaked up a bit, just to keep up with traffic ;-) )
8 years. Driven over 200k miles, been as south as Italy. Northern most place I've driven it was Nordkapp and about everything (16 countries) in between...
How can I ever part with it after all this? :-s


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)

Equity Fund Manager
CAR: '97 Porsche TT RUF-Turbo R Conversion

WATCHES: 4 in rotation at the moment:

*SEIKO - Grand Seiko Spring Drive Caliber 9R Series (Japan Only)
*








*ROLEX - Deep Sea Sea Dweller on Rubber-B
*








*
**PANERAI - PAM 190*









*BREGUET - Type XXI*


----------



## blindranger (Aug 10, 2010)

Job: GIS/IT project manager

Car: 1996 FJZ80

Canyonlands National Park by blindranger, on Flickr

Watch: Seiko SKX007

Seiko SKX007K1 by blindranger, on Flickr


----------



## littlevu (Jun 6, 2012)

Cool collection. I like how you got your watches in alphabetical order. It's like you want to be fair and treat them all as equals. 
Is there any chance of posting pics of the badass 997?



westlake said:


> Equity Fund Manager
> CAR: '97 Porsche TT RUF-Turbo R Conversion
> 
> WATCHES: 4 in rotation at the moment:
> ...


----------



## Psypher (Sep 30, 2011)

I'll play:

Profession: Service Manager at an Automotive Facility

Daily Worn: Steinhart Ocean 1 Black

Daily Driver: Switches between my Trek Cronus Gary Fisher Bike and my '12 Subaru WRX 5-Door in WRB

Pics:


----------



## j_hennry (Sep 9, 2007)

College Professor.
My ride: NYC Subway/ Cab
My daily wearer (a roatation). It usually one of these two:


----------



## carnick (Nov 6, 2010)

I own a consulting business after retiring from corporate pharma recently.









My daily - Omega SMP - AMERICA'S CUP chrono.

_*"Time is money - but you can't buy time!"
*_
CARNICK


----------



## Soundchasr (Dec 15, 2011)

j_hennry said:


> College Professor.
> My ride: NYC Subway/ Cab
> My daily wearer (a roatation). It usually one of these two:
> View attachment 755199
> ...


Which Hamilton is the bottom one?


----------



## Steve king (Apr 8, 2012)

Seiko 106423 from Costco. Dodge Sprinter with Sparten Plumbing box 2006 the most expensive transport to maintain in the world.the cost of a oil change is almost the same as a rolex sub.


----------



## DesertGoon (Apr 28, 2012)

i'm a sap technical consultant. for sport/riding activity i wear tissot t-race motogp watch. for office/casual, i pick tag heuer kirium auto. for formal/functions, it's none other than my rolex sub date. b-)


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Veterinarian. I drive a dodge charger to work, and my daily wear rotates between an invicta prodiver Swiss, speedway, and a Vostok amphibia black scuba dude. I own an extensive collection,but these get the most wrist time.


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Call center agent. My daily ride is a 2004 Honda CRV. Right now loving my Tag Pendulum.


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

Account Executive(Advertising) at a Creative Agency. Daily drive's a Kia Cerato Forte 1.6SX and I rotate among all my 3 watches!







not exactly my car but looks 80% the same!


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

YoungGPS said:


> Call center agent. My daily ride is a 2004 Honda CRV. Right now loving my *Tag Pendulum*.


say what?


----------



## j_hennry (Sep 9, 2007)

Its an older model Hamilton, my guess is early 90s. The case back reference gives 3828. 
I love the model, its a little more classic and sleeker than the current ones, the hands are gorgeous IMHO. 
I allways saw it as a quintisential pilot chrono style, in an affordable piece.
Houses the ubiquitous Valjoux 7750 movement.



Soundchasr said:


> Which Hamilton is the bottom one?


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

- Senior IT Specialist (major healthcare company in CA ;-))
- Always drove Toyota/Acuras and finally plunged into german cars (535 twin turbo BMW.....love the ride as much as I test drove it 2 years ago)
- Daily wear watch >> VSA Chrono XLS on gator grain leather strap....this replaced my Hamilton Maestro after the automatic movement failed me twice, sadly. Gotta love quartz technology


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Occupation: Financial Advisor
Ride: 2008 Acura TSX technology package
Rotation: Currenty a Colt II auto (black) and a Superocean 42 (black). I'm hoping to add something on leather soon.


----------



## jmunsterman (Aug 20, 2011)

occupation: Senior sales executive for a medical air filtration company

Rides: Rotate between there three




























Main watch rotation:


----------



## JamesAtCT (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm a service technician at a big tire chain. I also write for Car Throttle - Videos, News, Reviews & Road Tests, a UK-based car enthusiast website (although I live in the US) I usually wear my Timex Ironman XL 50-lap to work: don't mind it getting beat up, very useful. I either wear my Timex Expedition Military field, or my VSA Summit XLT Titanium at home. VSA Officer with silver/gold bracelet if i'm dressing up for something.

I drive this old BMW (184,000 miles and counting, maintained myself!)

watch pictures aren't mine, but same colors.


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

TroyNVie said:


> I work as an Analyst with a big Economic Consulting firm. I typically rotate my watches pretty well, but if I had to pick one that gets a little more attention, it's probably my _Rolex Submariner 116610LN ("SubC.")_ For my full collection, see: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/state-collection-2011-a-622282.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still sporting the Rolex, but upgraded the ride (_first _in the row):


----------



## JTBC (Oct 7, 2012)

Seems like as good a thread as possible for a first post...

Job: Project Manger in aerospace (satellites currently)
Car: Burnt orange Mazda 6S
Watch: Blue Mako (thanks WUS!)

Next Job: ??? but likely in California and in aerospace
Next Car: Ford Fusion Hybrid or Plug-in Hybrid
Next Watch: GMT; Vostok or Hamilton most likely

Dream Job: Mission Manager for first human flight to Mars
Dream Car: Tesla Model S
Dream Watch: Omega SMP that has flown in space


----------



## Mullison (Jul 29, 2012)

Job: Banker
Car: 1996 Camry, > 150K miles
Daily Watch: Victorinox Chrono Classic on Hadley Roma


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)

littlevu said:


> Cool collection. I like how you got your watches in alphabetical order. It's like you want to be fair and treat them all as equals.
> Is there any chance of posting pics of the badass 997?


Sure. But had a rotation change in watches.

Profession: Equity Fund Manager
Daily Driver: 1997 Porsche 911 TT RUF Turbo R Conversion
Daily Wear (Rotation): Audemars Piguet Royal Oak, Rolex GMT II and Patek Philippe Nautilus (5711)


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Your taste in cars may even surpass that of your watches Westlake


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)

geoffbot said:


> Your taste in cars may even surpass that of your watches Westlake


Working on a better one at the moment:
Black/black 1991 911 3.3 Turbo (Stock)
Exterior paint down to the metal. All window seals and rubber replaced.
Upgraded Suspension, wheels, brakes, body work, European lights/reflectors, turbo, boost springs, sport catalytic converter, exhaust, transmission/clutch, interior leather and seats.
Bad-A car when I get finished with it. Won't be the fastest, but with 450-500 hp it's a beast to drive when that turbo lag kicks in! And you just can't match the sound of an air-cooled Porsche engine at full throttle.

(internet pic, pre-modified)


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm a manager of technology recruiting in executive search (often referred to as "headhunter"). My newest watch is my daily work week wearer:


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

I am a missionary and a bishop but neither is a paying position. I am living off my pension and doing all volunteer work. My daily wearer is a Grovana GMT. My car is a 1993 Toyota Land Cruiser that gets me around the Serengeti.


----------



## IamtheToph (Apr 12, 2012)

I am a project manager of technology for a major US health/pharmacy provider. I drive an '09 Accord V6 coupe 6spd/NAVI. My daily watches rotate between Hamilton field auto (pictured), Maratac Mid Pil, and Deep Blue ProTac 1k. When driving a friend's project car on the track, it's a Tissot chrono for personal time checking in certain sectors.


----------



## Pubcrawler (May 21, 2011)

Business Development for a global IT company.

Explorer and drive a Volvo S80.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Great choice in cars and watches Westlake!


----------



## Varaflame (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm an artist. I get between places on my Vespa S-125, and my daily wear watch is an Aviator Aeroclub 26669 on a brown Hirsch strap.

My ride:








My watch:


----------



## retrodrive (Sep 6, 2012)

westlake said:


> Working on a better one at the moment:
> Black/black 1991 911 3.3 Turbo (Stock)
> Exterior paint down to the metal. All window seals and rubber replaced.
> Upgraded Suspension, wheels, brakes, body work, European lights/reflectors, turbo, boost springs, sport catalytic converter, exhaust, transmission/clutch, interior leather and seats.
> ...


Beauties. Are you on 6speedonline?


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)

retrodrive said:


> Beauties. Are you on 6speedonline?


Used to be but have not posted in a long time.


----------



## jjvitale (Jun 19, 2012)

*Occupation:* Bookstore Manager at major contemporary art museum / graphic designer
*Daily Wearer: *Hamilton Khaki Field Auto
*Daily Driver: * 1997 Jeep Cherokee Sport


----------



## raever (Oct 7, 2012)

Generic Office Drone/Cubicle Monkey

Only one set of watch and wheels now - Botta Uno 35mil and RX-8 GT.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Pilot-in-training on the Airbus fleet, so these will be my daily rides soon:



















My daily watch rotates around, but I generally wear my Citizen Nighthawk on bracelet, NATO or leather. Thinking about picking up a Hamilton pilot though.


----------



## raever (Oct 7, 2012)

OK nsx_23, you win. :-!



nsx_23 said:


> Pilot-in-training on the Airbus fleet, so these will be my daily rides soon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## good timing (Aug 19, 2012)

Profession: Auditor for a public accounting firm
Daily ride: 03 Honda Accord, bus, train, plane (depending on client site)
Daily wear: Stowa MA


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

great car wetslake:-!


----------



## 85percent (Jul 21, 2011)

retail store manager. drive a 2009 Civic SI and a 2009 Lotus Elise. I typically wear my Breitling Navitimer.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm retired. I wear what I d--m well please and ride the bus for free.


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

Retired. Just feed the livestock and collect eggs in the chicken house these days. I wear a Citizen Eco-Drive daily.


----------



## Michel Périgny (Aug 18, 2012)

Software architect, driving an Infiniti G35x and wearing a Tissot Visodate at work.


----------



## KCWrist (Apr 12, 2012)

Healthcare IT business consultant. 

Daily wear my Speedy Pro or my grandfathers vintage DeVille if I wear a suit. 

Daily drive a Mazda 6 5MT. Currently working on finding a Adventure style motorcycle(VStrom 1000, BMW GS1200, Triumph Tiger) to get my fun fix on/off the roads.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

Red team services and offensive information warfare


----------



## Boxer (Aug 4, 2010)

Systems Engineer
Lexus IS250
Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor, Seiko FFF, Blue Mako, HMT Pilot and Janata, Vostok Amphibia, and 5600 GShock


----------



## The Elf (Nov 20, 2011)

Engineer on NuclearPower Station, wear G Shock at work.
Drive a 2005 Corsa 1.8


----------



## darren2how (Jun 25, 2009)

Another ball watch fan I see!


----------



## darren2how (Jun 25, 2009)

Great Panerai 8 days power reserve


----------



## darren2how (Jun 25, 2009)

What is that weird looking watch?


----------



## Jon Butcher (Jun 22, 2012)

Professional musician, studio owner[ Electric Factory Music] and composer of music for film & TV.
Daily wear is split between a Seiko SNDA61 and Seiko DLC 'BLUMO', not the most expensive watches I own but both utterly reliable;


----------



## SankalpDesai (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: What's you Profession, daily wear Watch and daily drive Car?*

Hi WUS members,

I'm a Consultant at a large Multinational IT Services company based out of India.

My daily wear watch is a Casio Edifice EF-503L-1AVDR

My daily drive car is a Fiat Grande Punto 90HP MJD

Here are the pics - (Watch pic is from the internet. Car is mine)


----------



## VonHuger (May 16, 2010)

Contractor, KonTiki, M3.


----------



## raever (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice ride. E46 M3 = best M3 and one of the best straight 6 ever made too :-!.


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

Structural engineer leading a team of 30 civil/structural engineers and designers on a refinery and oil sands upgrader facility alliance group with a major international consulting firm.

Ancient car, a 2001 Audi S4








It still runs well and has to last two more years, when the loan on the wife's car is done and I can afford to get a new one, because unlike the current car for which I paid cash, I will have to borrow since I got married in the interim, with many more expenses now.

Of course the watch collection would have made for a nice downpayment, but then I wouldn't be here on WUS.

Daily wear at work is a substantial part of my collection, usually changed every couple of days or as the mood dictates:











































































And soon to be added will be a Seiko Astron.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lovely collection of watches there.


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

nsx_23 said:


> Lovely collection of watches there.


Thanks

There are a few more, including 3 quartz and 4 more automatics (the alpha is the only auto in the group above) that only get occasional wear. Of the autos, one is for sale because it is too small for me (a Rotary), one is a non-Chrono version of the Maurice Lacroix Miros (I don't currently have a picture), and it gets worn less frequently because it gains about 30 seconds per day despite a recent servicing. Of the two other autos, one is a duBois from the late 60s (a gift from my grandfather so it gets little wear), and the last is a dubious cheap Chinese piece that keeps poor time and has no real value, but why through it away? The quartz are standard quartz, and my basic path on quartz is either TC or RC only (the Timex is standard, but I just liked the looks and it was cheap).


----------



## Bananagram (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm currently a Service Rep for a manufacturer of electronic transportation.

My wheels: 2012 WRX










And while I try to rotate my watches as much as I can, these two seem to be getting the most wrist time: Stowa Flieger Automatic and Nomos Club


----------



## tomjoad (Jul 18, 2011)

Official title is Data Manager – but really I’m a glorified research assistant. All the work, none of the glory – with the exception of my name in the footnotes of academic and policy papers few people actually read. 

My daily vehicle is the DC Metro, although I have a 2010 Prius (my wife and I’s shared car) and a 1985 Mercedez Benz 300D diesel for my own personal driving…. Love it. 

I didn’t have a daily watch – I floated between a G-Shock on Friday’s and whatever else I wanted to wear. But overall, outside of the G-Shock, I wore my Victorinox Alliance quartz watch. I just got married and my wife gave me an Omega Constellation, so I wear that most often.

I’ll add pics when I get home.


----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)

I work as an independently contracted oil and gas landman. I switch between a 1954 omega seamaster, orange monster, first get tag F1, or my newest gift from my girlfriend, a citizen nighthawk. My daily driver is a '96 Camry, fun car is a '96 Corvette I've gotten all fixed up.


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

Professional Pilot and I alternate between my two Bremont's! A Supermarine and an MB1! Cheers Jim:-!







.


----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)

CaptLeslie said:


> Professional Pilot and I alternate between my two Bremont's! A Supermarine and an MB1! Cheers Jim:-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first pic is awesome!


----------



## darren2how (Jun 25, 2009)

I drive a small little car to highschool.I will be getting the Mers B200 in a month.This is what I wear daily..














And this is rarely got the chance to be worn..







Out of the many others I wear on occasions..


----------



## nduensing79 (Dec 13, 2012)

I am a Chef at a Hotel. I currently drive a 07' Civic. My daily watch usually alternates between a Tag Formula 1, Hamilton Khaki Automatic and this Breitling Shark I recently purchased. I put a rubber diver strap on it because I wash my hands 100s of times a day.









When I go out I usually will wear my Heuer Carrera Re-edition.


----------



## indeep (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm the general sales manager of a Mercedes Benz dealership. My daily watch rotates through my whole collection based on my mood of the day!


----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)

Watchmaker, an assortment of some of my daily wearers, my choice in scotch and my F150 with my copilot at the wheel.


----------



## rics21 (Dec 3, 2012)

Expat in Thailand.
Ride: mitsubishi pajero sport 4WD

Sent from my XT910 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm a department manager in a printing company. At office usually El Primero...










...and Sinn at home. And I drive a Volkswagen Passat.


----------



## Figgy1R22R (Dec 9, 2012)

Edited.


----------



## Figgy1R22R (Dec 9, 2012)

Infantry Officer at Canadian Forces. Drive a BMW 335i. Watch is the Infantry Vintage Gunmetal Chronograph with aspirations of upgrading in the near future! (Aren't we all?!)


----------



## Roger Olynyk (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm






a military helicopter mechanic and my daily watch to wear is a Rolex Air King oyster perpetual 1950


----------



## Troll (Nov 29, 2011)

Professional pilot, flying a business jet (mostly) around Europe. At work I wear my Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT, and at home a Seiko Orange Monster. I drive a 2000 Opel Omega 2.6L V6. Awesome car, perfect for long drives.

Work watch








At home:








My ride








... and a view from my "office" window


----------



## Fenix84 (Jun 28, 2012)

I browse the net in my underwear and get cheques in the mail. The cheques pay for my Seamasters.


----------



## rnguy001 (Apr 9, 2009)

ER doc. Nobody ever notices my watches, but they bring a little happiness to me every shift so I figure why not.

Mostly the 9300 and NSA for Daily.

















Drive an IS350 AWD which has been great









Great thread btw!


----------



## Fatpants666 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi. Im a Toolmaker. Working on Transfer Press Machinery. My Drive is a BMW 120d M sport. My ride is a Honda VFR and my current daily wear is my Citizen Eco Drive.


----------



## MrVir (Sep 14, 2012)

#


----------



## placa5150 (Jan 7, 2013)

I work in the law enforcement industry and today I am wearing my Rado Conway Automatic watch


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

I run marketing for a mountain bike apparel startup out of the Bay Area. Been car-free for almost ten years now, and could never go back. Oris TT1 Diver and a Marathon TSAR are my daily wear watches, but when I'm traveling I have a Glycine Airman Base 22 to keep me on schedule. Suunto Ambit for whenever I'm on the bike.


----------



## NielsZ (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm a student in economics.. Studying in Athens for 6 months so at the moment no car and alternating between a swatch black circles from 1992 (my birthyear) and a Christopher Ward Speedhawk.








When I get back home It will be a joy wearing the Omega Speedmaster Apollo 15 and driving an Abarth Grande Punto.
Here is a picture of the Apollo 15


----------



## thomasomoore (Jul 2, 2012)

28 year old construction superintendent for Turner Construction - Tissot, Magrette, Maratac, Seikos, Orients, and tons of NATO straps.. nothing amazing but I like em. 2008 BMW 135i M-sport 6-speed with a chip


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

dinexus said:


> I run marketing for a mountain bike apparel startup out of the Bay Area. Been car-free for almost ten years now, and could never go back. Oris TT1 Diver and a Marathon TSAR are my daily wear watches, but when I'm traveling I have a Glycine Airman Base 22 to keep me on schedule. Suunto Ambit for whenever I'm on the bike.


Nice watch. Wish I could get away with not owning a car but the winters here prevent that from happening unfortunately. I suspect you're more of a manual bike man and not the motorised kind though.

Nice ink by the way.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Business Consultant for a software company. I train users of our software (it's used by colleges around the world) and do techy work on the system.

My ride is my lovely Mazda 3 MPS (Mazdaspeed 3 for our American cousins): 














My "daily wear" doesn't exist! I rotate through my collection, and often several times in a day  







(The collection has grown a lot since that pic)

Today was a super-affordable Winner: 








Tonight is a Seiko 5


----------



## BlinkyNIN (Oct 7, 2011)

Right now I have a cool job, cheap tool watch* and a crappy car**.

I'm the head coffee roaster at a small shop on the Oregon Coast and since I need accurate timing when I roast, the G-Shock gets most of the wrist time. My current ride a 1991 Olsmobile 98 nicknamed "The Couch Cruiser".










That's Rosie (My roaster) in the background.

*I'm currently waiting on a Jacque Lemans quartz chrono that I got off of ebay.








I figure it should tide me over until after I get a newer vehicle. After that I've got my eye on a Speedy Pro, Ebel, Longines or Ball chrono for my work watch. If I'm not roasting and have to babysit the coffee shop, I rotate through any one of the watches in my current collection.

**Vehicle wise, I've had my eye on a Volvo V70XC for the last few months. I hope to pull the trigger on that soon.


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

Peteworrall said:


> Today was a super-affordable Winner:
> View attachment 931143


Bit dangerous :O


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

He swerved into the left lane! ;-)


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Beena said:


> Bit dangerous :O


What, wearing a Winner?...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

My winner says hi :-!


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

geoffbot said:


> My winner says hi :-!


Hi back


----------



## kcfracture (Jul 12, 2012)

Dentist
05 Infiniti G35 coupe (love it, will probably drive this car until the wheels fall off)
Seiko Kinetic Auto Relay


----------



## HelthinsXpert (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm a self employed health insurance broker (PM if you're curious about lowering your rates if you have a group plan). 
I'm just kind of gettin into watches. I havn't ever really worn one before, but today i wore a G shock.......

I drive a Porsche 996 Turbo

IMG_4519 by HelthInsXpert, on Flickr


----------



## Brendan12 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok, I'm NOT in law endorcement nor involved in a 'start up'.

I'm an accountant, my car is a Toyota Camry, and I have a Seiko watch.

Edit: oh dang, I thought this was for real. I'm actually a fiance consultant, I drive a Lexus ES300 and I wear a Grand Seiko.


----------



## HelthinsXpert (Jan 9, 2013)

Brendan12 said:


> Edit: oh dang, I thought this was for real. I'm actually a *fiance* consultant, I drive a Lexus ES300 and I wear a Grand Seiko.


So call you if I'm looking to turn a girlfriend into something more?


----------



## PavelK313 (Jul 3, 2012)

Unemployed, wear Orient, G-Shock, Swatch and drive BMW.


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm a USAF vet and I continue to work for the Air Force as a civil servant. I drive 2001 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited and a 2010 Kia Sou (My SoulTrooper!)

I rotate a few watches......mostly my Seikos, Orients and a Deep Blue....... Mostly wear my Black Monster.


----------



## KiwiDivemaster (Oct 14, 2012)

Profession: Technology Account Manager
Daily watch: Rolex Sub two-tone
Daily car: Cab (in NYC so sold my Lexus GS as I never drove it...and yes I do miss it)


----------



## Brendan12 (Mar 18, 2012)

HelthinsXpert said:


> So call you if I'm looking to turn a girlfriend into something more?


Hey, with a divorce rate of around 1 in 3, people need my services more than ever.


----------



## Flossin247 (Jan 12, 2013)

2nd Year College Student

Watches:

Rado Ovation:









Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono










Car:

2008 Lexus Is250


----------



## Flossin247 (Jan 12, 2013)

interesting how many individuals with lucrative professions dont have the expensive objects that people with not as much money have


----------



## jdc222 (Jan 16, 2011)

I am a Police Officer and I usually wear my Marathon JSAR but sometimes Ill switch it up and wear an Eco-Zilla....


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Flossin247 said:


> 2nd Year College Student
> 
> Watches:
> 
> ...


WOW.......college students are WAAAAAAY more upgraded than when I was in college. I had a cheap Timex when I was in college and my car was a beat up piece of junk. But it was paid for with my own money (not that I'm saying your car wasn't paid for with your own money) and I loved that thing until it died of natural causes.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Architecture here. I wear the automatics to work mostly



























I drive this:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk (sucks)


----------



## Flossin247 (Jan 12, 2013)

RBrylawski said:


> WOW.......college students are WAAAAAAY more upgraded than when I was in college. I had a cheap Timex when I was in college and my car was a beat up piece of junk. But it was paid for with my own money (not that I'm saying your car wasn't paid for with your own money) and I loved that thing until it died of natural causes.


not all college students are like this lol. I got the car as a present because I was awarded a full academic scholarship to my college. After that I still put in about 4 grand to get the car. The Hamilton was given as a gift for my bar mitzvah and I purchased the hamilton


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Flossin247 said:


> not all college students are like this lol. I got the car as a present because I was awarded a full academic scholarship to my college. After that I still put in about 4 grand to get the car. The Hamilton was given as a gift for my bar mitzvah and I purchased the hamilton


Congratulations on the scholarship and the good fortune you've had!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Flossin247 said:


> not all college students are like this lol. I got the car as a present because I was awarded a full academic scholarship to my college. After that I still put in about 4 grand to get the car. The Hamilton was given as a gift for my bar mitzvah and I purchased the hamilton


If you are going to save thousands on college tuition costs because you worked your butt off and were awarded a full ride, you deserve to treat yourself to something nice. Enjoy that Lexus and keep working hard, it will pay off!!!


----------



## bamagrad03 (Dec 6, 2011)

Software Engineer & Director (Boutique Web Firm) My daily wear is a Christopher Ward C60 Trident. My car is a 2007 BMW 335 coupe (picture not mine).


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

Profession: Creative Director/Photographer
Watch: Girard-Perregaux Classic 95


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

bamagrad03 said:


> Software Engineer & Director (Boutique Web Firm) My daily wear is a Christopher Ward C60 Trident. My car is a 2007 BMW 335 coupe (picture not mine).
> 
> View attachment 933765


That Trident is one of my favorites! That and the C11 from Christopher Ward. Very nice!


----------



## bamagrad03 (Dec 6, 2011)

> That Trident is one of my favorites! That and the C11 from Christopher Ward. Very nice!


It's actually my 2nd C60 Trident from Christopher Ward. I didn't appreciate the first one as much as I should have. Really love this one. More than many ones I've owned more expensive than this.

I also like that NOBODY else has CW watches around here. If I could afford that monopusher of theirs, it'd be mine...


----------



## Famousname (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, lets see...

Occupatation;

11 years in the field doing occupational safety inspections for state gob'ment, 6 years as Supervisor sending people out to do what I did for 11 years, and reviewing and ironing out the pure crap that they write.

Daily wearer...










Cars;

Current cars are 2000 Mercedes CLK320 and 1997 Mercedes S320


















































Other big hobby;

Vintage Ralph Lauren Polo '88-'96 (Price of certain pieces can shut down your favorite mid level swiss big name watch)


----------



## his_dudeness (Dec 21, 2012)

Great thread!

I am a full time student studying English literature, with a view to being a writer.
I don't drive at the moment as I don't need to, but I plan on getting a Golf GTI when I graduate.

I don't really have a daily wearer, since I like to rotate through my (small but growing) collection as much as possible, depending on the occasion.

At the moment I am wearing my Marathon GSAR most often:









My Victorinox Dive Master 500 when I go diving:









And my vintage Omega Seamaster for formal occasions:


----------



## andrija86ze (Jan 9, 2013)

Profession: transportation, purchase and general affairs manager for a mining company;
Daily wear watch: OM








Car: 2010 Dacia Sandero Stepway (by Renault):


----------



## MattVA (Jan 14, 2013)

Profession- Jewelry consultant / inventory manager (I pay cost of manufacturing - 15% off every watch brand we carry)

I drive a little grey 2011 Ford Focus.

Daily wear (one of about 16?)-








My Hugo Boss has a black face, thats the only difference. I paid about $82.00 for it.

Professional


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Profession - I am a scientist at a pharmaceutical company. Hobby - Amateur historian (world war 2).








I drive a 2007 Acura TSX.























I wear everything in the rotation below.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Famousname said:


> Other big hobby;
> 
> Vintage Ralph Lauren Polo '88-'96 (Price of certain pieces can shut down your favorite mid level swiss big name watch)


Not bad for government work! But why would you collect old clothes?


----------



## Kimv (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm a military pilot. I wear this daily:










Daily drive is this:

http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab259/kimv112/3e8d7663.jpg

My car is a Range Rover


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

A year ago I drove this








and wore this








or this









Now the number of children has doubled, so have the car doors, I drive a sky blue Jeep Wrangler 4 door and mostly wear









I am Part owner of a wine distribution company


----------



## brwaldm (Jun 25, 2012)

I am a dentist, however $200,000 in school loans (I've already been paying on them for 3 years!) and a baby on the way mean that I rotate between these:

















and drive this:









(not my car picture obviously)

I did splurge and for the upcoming arrival of my daughter bought a gently used Omega Seamaster 300m in which to commerate her birth (nothing like using a major life event to justify buying a watch). I just had to make sure that the "push gift" for my wife was more expensive then my watch ;-)


----------



## eddiesleftfoot (Oct 27, 2012)

bamagrad03 said:


> It's actually my 2nd C60 Trident from Christopher Ward. I didn't appreciate the first one as much as I should have. Really love this one. More than many ones I've owned more expensive than this.
> 
> I also like that NOBODY else has CW watches around here. If I could afford that monopusher of theirs, it'd be mine...


Ahem..cough...see below.


----------



## micreyes11 (Aug 22, 2012)

Registered Nurse... 2008 Toyota Prius... I usually wear these 2 at work...


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

Kimv said:


> I'm a military pilot. I wear this daily:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I work AGE in the US Air Force......which aircraft do you fly? Currently wearing one of my Boctok watches right now, by the way......


----------



## Kimv (Jan 26, 2013)

Pennapolis said:


> I work AGE in the US Air Force......which aircraft do you fly? Currently wearing one of my Boctok watches right now, by the way......


Was an F16 driver for years. Now I'm instructor on A-Jet.


----------



## 5im0n (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm a Broadcast Engineer.

My daily wearer is this.









And I drive this.


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

rwbenjey said:


> Profession: Creative Director/Photographer
> Watch: Girard-Perregaux Classic 95
> 
> View attachment 933766


If we're doing cars as well, I drive a 2011 KIA Optima (had the interior replaced with leather as I hated the cloth):


----------



## Nicholas Moore (Oct 11, 2011)

Watch sales.

Orange Monster, as of last week, rotated with 14060M Submariner.



















And don't have a picture of my car on my iPad, but Pontiac Grand Am.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Sabresoft said:


> Structural engineer leading a team of 30 civil/structural engineers and designers on a refinery and oil sands upgrader facility alliance group with a major international consulting firm.
> 
> View attachment 864562


What is this? I love it.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

soulbazz said:


> What is this? I love it.


http://www.christopherward.co.uk/men/sport/view-all-sport/c70dbr1-cosc.html


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

geoffbot said:


> C70 DBR1 - Chronometer Version - Limited Ed. Pre-Order End November - C70DBR1-COSC - - Tachymeter; Stopwatch; Superluminova - Swiss Made


Fantastic! Thanks. Yet another CW that I must have.


----------



## vtbandit (Dec 17, 2012)

No better time than now for a first post.

Profession: mechanical engineer. i manage an R&D facility.

Daily Drive: original owner with 108k miles









Daily Wear: Nighthawk with a variety of straps.









In the mail: Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 42mm.


----------



## Kartuc (Jan 18, 2013)

Currently an archaeologist and PhD candidate. Drive a Chevy Impala or a Toyota Tacoma for work that needs 4 wheel drive.

Current watch is a Tissot PRS 516. Though I'm sure that'll change during summer fieldwork.


----------



## zpyder (Jun 17, 2010)

Lab technician at a university. I cover environmental, forensic and archaeological sciences! 

Daily wear is a citizen ecodrive perpetual calendar. It's not lost a second in over a year, but I'm planning on getting a higher end automatic watch in the coming weeks /months, once my inheritance comes through and I find 'the one'.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

misht said:


> . . . Tissot Visodate|>


I think you uploaded the wrong pic.


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Im a printer so no place for a really good watch. I usually stick with G-Shocks and keep the good stuff for weekends. Ive just bought this as a work beater. Really pleased with it so far.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> I think you uploaded the wrong pic.


And that's my picture. Banhammer!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

geoffbot said:


> And that's my picture. Banhammer!


Oh! I thought that pic looked a bit familiar.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Oh! I thought that pic looked a bit familiar.


Spammer.

You couldn't mistake my gorgeous Winner for anything else!


----------



## Nodelicious (Jul 15, 2012)

Technology


----------



## myehiel (Mar 2, 2013)

Claims Adjustor.

I drive:
View attachment 998746


And I alternate between:
View attachment 998749
Rolex Datejust
View attachment 998750
Ball Fireman Victory
View attachment 998751
Seiko Black Monster


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Med Student driving a rusty 2001 Ford F150 and sporting my newly acquired Seiko 007 on a black zulu.


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

full time undergrad intl. student, final year

Cal 16 Carrera daily

2013 525d in Europe
2003 330i in Australia

next would be a JLC Master or a GMTII and a Boxster or a Z4


----------



## Lava Lamp (Apr 4, 2008)

Financial Planner - wear one of many watches, but one of these if I have a big meeting or speech to deliver.


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

I work at a grocery store taking care of garbage and my daily driver is a 1997 s10 5 speed.... My daily wearer is any watch I feel like wearing... Althou I'm soon to be a master mechanic specialising in power train and engine management.


----------



## dandylion (Oct 16, 2012)

I work as a farm-hand (Sheep and Cattle), happily wearing an Antea 365.


----------



## adixsj05 (Aug 3, 2012)

I am a full time studen double majoring in kinesiology and history while attending the local police academy at night while working at Zales as a jeweler. I drive a 2011 Altima Coupe with Vossen CV3s with custom cat back exhaust. My daily wear shifts between a Tissot Seastar with NATO or a Hamilton Scuba Chrono on Zulu


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

I am software/hardware support engineer for Stanley Healthcare US. I usually wear a beater Seiko diver or a gshock 5600, or sometimes my Poljot or a Frogman if I have one. Nothing too nice or blingy, as I can be called out to a site to evaluate an issue, and some of that can include ratting through walls and finding cable.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm Semi-retired (writing the great novel of the 21st century)
I wear one of these:
ROLEX GMT IIc
BVLGARI Diagono 
BREITLING Cockpit
LONGINES Retro GMT
EPOS Grand Complication
CHRISTOPHER WARD C-60
MARTIN BRAUN Grande Chrono
ZENITH El Primero (hand wind)


----------



## Karlo (Aug 14, 2012)

Last year Law student. Part time job in my own business - high end printing, publishing and design. Summers are slow so i usually help teach beginner and semi advanced scuba courses. 
I drive : Toyota Rav4 2008, Crown Vic Interceptor 2006 and a Hyundai i20 ( bought the Hyundai and Vic myself Rav4 is on a partial loan)
I wear : Glycine Incursore, Longines Hydroconquest, rarely a BUND Orfina and some old Genve and Seamaster Omegas for nicer occasions. 
In the mail : Tudor Heritage Chrono on layaway ( i'm a student, don't hate )


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

physical therapist

I rotate between all my watches, but I typically only wear them with nato/zulu/rubber straps or bracelets.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Videographer it's been a TSAR for a couple of months now.


----------



## badams118 (Feb 10, 2011)

Software Engineer, LLD, WRX


----------



## G00dband (Dec 24, 2010)

I was a Marketing Manager for close than 10 years ... I've decided to go back to school 2 years ago to pursue a new career as a Physiotherapist ... Two more years to go to get my second master degree!!

One of these


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

IT Consultant, project manager, application developer, general problem solver and fixer of broken technical things. My most worn watch by far is my Planet Ocean, but lately I've been rotating through the box and showing some love to my Doxa, Halios, Bathys, Seikos, and others.


----------



## KXL (Jan 12, 2008)

Retired Marine Officer who is now working for the Marine Corps as an Operations Analyst. Wear the whole rotation regularly---don't want any one of them to feel neglected. Ride the Harley unless it's going to rain all day, if that's the case I'll drive the cage---I mean Camaro....


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

Camguy said:


> Videographer it's been a TSAR for a couple of months now.
> 
> View attachment 1115737


At some point we need to grab a beer.. I bet you have some amazing stories you could tell...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Civil servant. This goes to the office with me everyday at the moment. Divex Offshore 500.


----------



## Arxs (Mar 19, 2013)

I am part owner of a construction company (specialised in steelworks)

Daily wear is one of these



Mainly the Deepblue, the monster and the Mako. The calvein Klein sees a bit of wrist time too. I don't wear my quartz too often anymore.

I drive a 2012 Mazdaspeed 3



Only mods so far are Intake and rear motormounts inserts. Hopping to get a new high pressure fuel pump and a tune soon!


----------



## czarcasm (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm the CEO of Coca Cola, fly a G2 to work and wear a diamond Hublot on each wrist every day.






Kidding, my info is in my profile. I'm an electrical engineer but also work EMS nights and weekends. I don't really have a daily wearer, it changes everyday. But I do almost always wear a Luminox or Marathon GPQ when I'm working a shift on the ambulance. 


Sent from Russia.... with love.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I work four days a week as a marketing designer for a large business intelligence company in Rotterdam. In short, I'm part of a team that is responsible for recruitment of new business intelligence talent and the development and expansion of the corporate branding. My work consists of mostly photography, video, social media design and general 2d design.

The other days of the week I work for my own company, focussing on visual design, music videos and photography for bands and artists. I have a photo studio where I love doing freaky and crazy photography and design to contrast the more corporate and commercial work I do for my day job. Just trying to find a balance between work and play. 

I have 25 watches, all affordable since I don't like spending a lot of money on something that doesn't MAKE money (like an expensive camera or piece of studio hardware, I don't mind shelling out on those), but I mostly wear either a Vostok Amphibia or Pulsar PJN305 to work.



















I drive a small and economic Daihatsu that's ideal for one of the world's most densely populated countries (487 residents per km² according to Wikipedia).


----------



## Sextant (Oct 27, 2012)

Business Development Manager (Sales and Marketing) in a boutique finance company. Rotate regularly all watches from current collection but this week these two:

















Drive MB C350 Coupe like this one:


----------



## aspirina750 (Jun 4, 2013)

Restaurateur.

Longines Hydroconquest, LD or Vostok Ekranoplane.

Toyota Land Cruiser or Nissan Micra.


----------



## hpowders (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm retired. My 3 watch rotation includes a Seiko day/date beater, a Grand Seiko quartz, SBGX061 and a Rolex Submariner Ceramic No Date, 114060.


----------



## baddayatblackrock (May 9, 2012)

I own a consulting firm (Health, Safety, Environment). I like to wear at work some diver watch, one of my collections, i.e. one of the three below



my car is a Subaru Forester 2.0D, like this one


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

I run a shop that installs tracking systems and proprietary rental solutions for fleet vehicles. I also test GPS and mapping software for our navigation system a few times a year.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

that about sums it up


----------



## Jay23 (Feb 22, 2013)

Retired Chief Financial Officer. I rotate my watches daily and did so when I worked too, although my Cyma got extra attention as it was a gift from my company. My daily driver is a Mercedes C300 4 Matic.


----------



## JD_S (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm at lawyer and usually try to wear something very subtle and conservative to work - generally an IWC Portofino. Sometimes mix in a Rolex (Sub or Day-Date), but usually the IWC for work. Probably going to add another dress watch in the next month or so to mix things up a bit.


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

When I'm not working I'm usually wearing this:







And driving a Forester XT 5 speed (looks a little different now with WRX wheels and a huge Yakima basket roof rack):


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Lawyer, working for my Government now.
Daily wear is a Panerai 112.









My formal watch is this Antea 390


----------



## indrasaj (Oct 3, 2012)

Interior Contractor


----------



## store249 (Aug 24, 2013)

I work in alternative pharmeceuticals. current daily driver is a maserati gran turismo. Been wearing my GP 1966 most often.


----------



## Kreestofur (May 29, 2011)

I'm a Radiologic Technologist and will be going back to school for Radiation Therapy. I've flipped too many watches to have a daily, but wear Baume et Mercier Classima Chrono and Bell & Ross 03-92 these days. I drive an Audi Q7 and a Toyota Prius. Gotta bring up the MPG average somehow.


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

Work: factory worker
Watch: rotate my watch every 3 days (7 watches in my box plus 2 workout watches)
Ride: car is too expensive! (in where I live in, the cost of leasing right to drive far exceed the cost of the car and not to mention that you can only drive for 10years!) Riding a Honda phantom. (Natural aircon, free sun tanning session and free shower when there is a downpour!)


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Work: Senior Quantity Surveyor
My drive: VW Tiguan
Her drive: Land Rover Freelander

I wear anything from my signature below for work but this is my current favourite:


----------



## nucwarrant (Aug 11, 2013)

Retired naval officer now overseeing the control room operation of two nuclear reactors generating 2.4 billion watts of electricity. Daily watch rotates between an Oris TT1 and a Steinhart Ocean 1.


----------



## Haddock (Jul 25, 2012)

Advertisement agency owner - PO 8500*.

* my first luxury watch, more to come...


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

HA,HA!!!! Unemployed......Want to buy me a cup of coffee?
I wear one of my watches...Which are gifts given to me or borrowed from friends or found by me....
I have no money or personal effects of any monetary value.......


----------



## Shane94116 (Sep 8, 2013)

Server/sommelier. Drive 2011 audi S5 daily wearer is montblanc star 4810 automatic.


----------



## djosbun (Feb 4, 2013)

I provide financial management software to law firms. I currently take turns wearing my Bulova automatic and Seiko Orange Monster (put on a shark mesh bracelet). My Hamilton Khaki's ETA movement isn't working, and i'm in the market for a new watch. I drive a 2004 Subaru WRX, and the pic is of me driving it at Mid Ohio Sports Car Course.






















Dave


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Manager. 
My collection is changing but at a moment it's Tudor Pelagos and Longines Legend Diver. 




Roberto


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Manager.
> My collection is changing but at a moment it's Tudor Pelagos and Longines Legend Diver.
> 
> Roberto


Nice pair


----------



## az1978 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just opened a title insurance company.
Wear either my Montblanc Sport Chronograph







or my Anonimo Militare 2010 *picture borrowed from the 'net








my ride is Jeep Grand Cherokee *also borrowed from the 'net


----------



## eamonn345 (Sep 29, 2013)

westlake said:


> Sure. But had a rotation change in watches.
> 
> Profession: Equity Fund Manager
> Daily Driver: 1997 Porsche 911 TT RUF Turbo R Conversion
> ...


Awesome collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## FalcarDoll4K (Aug 30, 2013)

Factory Worker... (used to be tool and die for a time till the company I worked for went tits up before I could be signed on as apprentice...)
Seiko SND99 Chrono is my usual daily wear watch.
Blue 2003 Cavalier. awesome.


----------



## cheapie (May 7, 2011)

I remove the venereal warts from rhinoceros testicles. For this I am highly paid.

I drive this classic beauty:









It's a collector car and I got it for the bargain price of €45k.

My daily wear watch is this custom diamond encrusted Rolex Sub:









It's super-accurate and synchronizes with all atomic clocks.


----------



## elyk nordneg (Sep 28, 2010)

I work for the government by day and trade Forex by night. Drive a 2010 VW CC and 2006 VW Jetta TDI. I tend to rotate randomly through the collection listed in my signature.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm an engineer in the space program so I can wear pretty much anything. My go to watch is (of course) the Speedmaster Pro. I drive a Jetta Sportwagen TDI.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)

Profession is a global sales director that travels regular domestically and international. Everyday watch can vary from my collection of cheapys to Tissot and Tags. No big guns in the collection as of yet but I hope someday to be in the right frame of mind to justify spending on a IWC and or Seamaster.

When on the road working I usually wear my LINK








My ride is a Chevy Avalanche but sometimes it feels more like this


----------



## Mark in TCI (Aug 5, 2013)

Because the blue face matches the office décor, or does the office décor match the watch ?!


----------



## dbkurjan (Sep 24, 2013)

Oil and Gas Facilities/Mechanical Engineer (Consultant)

Watch: 2012 Breitling Navitimer 01 LE (Blue Sky Edition)
Daily Driver: 2012 Audi A6 3.0T Prestige
















David


----------



## hpowders (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm a retired HS chemistry teacher and I happily "spread the load" between these two. ;-)


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

IT professional by day, Club DJ by night.

I wear various G-Shocks to match my attire, but these days I wear a Seiko SARB017 Alpinist.

I drive a 2008 Honda Jazz.


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Head of legal at a internationally active logistics- and offshore services provider .....










Watch: 2011 IWC Ingenieur Vintage
Car: 2011 BMW 520i Touring High Executive
1999 BMW Z3M Coupe

Cheers,

Pieter


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

I want to renew this great thread.

I found my old entry here:


justbecauseIcan said:


> full time undergrad intl. student, final year
> 
> Cal 16 Carrera daily
> 
> ...


Glad to say that the Z4 is now in the garage but new watches since then are an Omega Planet Ocean and a ceramic Aquaracer - JLC still on the list. GMT II not so much anymore.

And a postgrad student now, still international, time goes by...

let's revive this!


----------



## KPR (Nov 2, 2011)

Business Analyst in Supply Chain and Logistics

Car: Scion FRS







Watch: Longines Master Collection  L2.665.4.78.6


----------



## TTL (Jun 16, 2012)

Bank CTO (Chief Technology Officer) and Security specialist. Former law enforcement. My daily wear changes a lot, but this one is my favorite:










My ride is nothing special. Just a very nicely equipped 4x4 pickup.


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

I work as a data analist for a port operator, translate data send by clients into a workable format for our computersystems.

Watches I own (07 SMP and this years Stowa Flieger Auto)



















I drive a '11 Ford Focus EcoBoost, my ride of choice is a Triumph 675 Street Triple.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Rad Red Brick (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm an Urban Planner, specializing in graphic design and GIS (maps and geographic analysis). Most days I wear my Bathys 100 Fathoms automatic.










My car is an '09 Cooper S Clubman. You can tell I'm a car guy by the fact that I live in Los Angeles and chose a manual transmission. My left quad is huge!


----------



## MissSummerStorm (Apr 18, 2014)

.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I already replied earlier but I didn't post a picture of my watch (not really a daily wearer, since I rotate all of them). I'm an engineer in the space program, so what else am I going to wear?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

MissSummerStorm said:


> I work with children


Important work, thank you for that.


----------



## MissSummerStorm (Apr 18, 2014)

rfortson said:


> Important work, thank you for that.


Lol I messed up the post so I just took the text off.. I am a clinician and a grad student!


----------



## orangutan (Feb 8, 2012)

I head up Europe for a services company. Daily wear varies between explorer 2, graham grand silverstone and this:










And daily driver is the below, a bmw m135i pocket rocket and an x5 for the family.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnochRoot (May 27, 2014)

I am an International man of mystery, drive a Shaguar, and always keep my enemies close by wearing them on my wrist.


----------



## londonflash (Apr 27, 2014)

I recruit for HV engineers.

Daily wearer has been my Tissot, although today I wore my new (old) Rado Voyager.

I only passed my driving test a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Professor S (May 6, 2014)

There's so much self-love in this thread and it's making me sick! I try to live by the saying (not ultimately translated): "Don't talk about yourself. Act to become the one that others talk about."

...not that I'm try to pretend that you're listening. I mean, you're all busy talking about yourselves.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Mechanical engineer. I wear this beauty of a gem among others&#8230;Cause I need a tool watch and blingy things are not tools!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Professor S said:


> There's so much self-love in this thread and it's making me sick! I try to live by the saying (not ultimately translated): "Don't talk about yourself. Act to become the one that others talk about."
> 
> ...not that I'm try to pretend that you're listening. I mean, you're all busy talking about yourselves.


Feel free to just close the thread and walk away without lambasting everyone...


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Professor S said:


> There's so much self-love in this thread and it's making me sick! I try to live by the saying (not ultimately translated): "Don't talk about yourself. Act to become the one that others talk about."
> 
> ...not that I'm try to pretend that you're listening. I mean, you're all busy talking about yourselves.


Posts like this makes me wish for a DISLIKE button. This is a fun thread and I enjoy seeing what people do, drive and wear. Clearly it's not for you, so maybe just ignore the thread and not criticize those who enjoy it......


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Feel free to just close the thread and walk away without lambasting everyone...


We were apparently thinking much the same thing.........


----------



## Rad Red Brick (Mar 30, 2006)

RBrylawski said:


> We were apparently thinking much the same thing.........


Allow me to pile on...

SLOW-----ROLL-----OF-----MY-----EYES


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Controls Engineer: what I wear depends if I am at the office or at the plant, but for the most part I can wear all my watches at any work location.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Generic business professional

Different watch most every day. The ones this week have been:

Oris Williams F1 day/date on bracelet
Seiko SARB033 on bracelet
Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview on black rubber
Citizen Eco-Drive perpetual calendar chrono on leather

Tomorrow will probably be my Lew & Huey Acciona


----------



## MrCCartel (Aug 15, 2013)

daily wear Hamilton Khaki Team Earth. I own a franchise in Paint-less Dent Repair & Hail Damage Repair. I drive a 2010 Toyota tundra.


----------



## sidakumar (Mar 17, 2009)

I direct TV shows - don't wear the nicer watches to work as I'm always in wet, dirty or sweaty places.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm an editor/social media manager and there's a typo in the title of this thread.

Pelagos gets the majority of my daily wear, still car-free since I last posted in this thread a year or so ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Kleinfeld (Apr 19, 2009)

I am a lawyer and these days I mostly wear GS and the Citizen :

















and from time to time my 14060M.

I have no car.


----------



## RangerUp (Jun 7, 2014)

Soldier. Suunto Observer for work. Use the bicycle way more than the car but I threw in a photo of it anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

Aerospace Engineer, formerly with NASA, now supporting the US Army. It's more formal here, so this is my daily:










On those days I can get away with being more casual:










I drive a leased VW CC. When the lease is up I plan to purchase a VW Golf... probably TDI, maybe GTI, but an eGolf would be awesome too. Unless I can afford an Audi A3 TDI, In which case forget everything I just said.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingcamel (Apr 20, 2014)

Scientist


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm a retired investment advisor but run an internet forum to keep busy. In my career, I started with a Seiko Sports 100 moonphase chronograph but bought a Rolex TT Datejust after I made a little money. That was my daily wearer for 12 years. Now, I rotate between, mostly, the DJ, a Sub date, a GMTII (what I'm wearing right now while on vacation), a Speedmaster Pro, and an Archimede Pilot watch.


----------



## coastiesquid (Oct 26, 2011)

Active duty military. I usually wear my BALL Trainmaster 60 Seconds.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

CSG said:


> I'm a retired investment advisor but run an internet forum to keep busy. Sub date, a GMTII (what I'm wearing right now while on vacation)


I'm looking forward to taking vacations from my retirement b-)

I'm working as an offshore drilling rig supervisor in the Persian Gulf. I don't commute because I open my bedroom door and there is my office desk waiting for me! I hope to be retired by the end of the year so, I better make all my watch purchases in a hurry! :-d

Lately, I've been wearing my Zenton Bronze B42 to work to try to add some nautical charm to my surroundings


----------



## topsailstar (Jun 3, 2014)

Network engineer, telco. I design communications network for enterprise clients.

I drive a 14' F150 Lariat Ecoboost and a 2012 Jetta TDi.

I rotate watches depending on requirements, today is a Tag F1 Grand Date in white.


----------



## Pilotds (Feb 11, 2014)

I am a corporate pilot. I rotate between my Rolex GMT IIc, Hamilton Pioneer chrono, Longines Spirit Chrono and Longines Master Chrongraph. I drive a Honda Pilot (sigh) and sometimes on the weekend the small blue airplane.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm a lawyer but just a few years out. I tend to rotate watches but have been stuck on my Citizen Signature Grand Classic lately. I drive a Scion FRS, lightly modded and the Ducati when time permits.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Nuclear submariner here when I am at sea I wear my beater









You can't see it very well in this photo but it bears a few scratches where I have bashed it against steel bulkheads.

When I am home this is my car









Skoda Octavia


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Mollari 2261 said:


> Unless I can afford an Audi A3 TDI, In which case forget everything I just said.


Save your money and get a Sportwagen TDI. Same engine, a little more cargo room, less moolah.

BTW, were you at Marshal? Where did you work when you were with NASA?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

RBrylawski said:


> WOW.......college students are WAAAAAAY more upgraded than when I was in college. I had a cheap Timex when I was in college and my car was a beat up piece of junk. But it was paid for with my own money (not that I'm saying your car wasn't paid for with your own money) and I loved that thing until it died of natural causes.


No kidding... When I finished my undergrad degree, I splurged on a then-$100 ESQ quartz, and I thought I was ballin'!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

rfortson said:


> Save your money and get a Sportwagen TDI. Same engine, a little more cargo room, less moolah.


Too much of a family car IMO. I want something sharper, smaller, and more fun. That's why the Golf is the likely next car. I had a GTI before (2 cars ago) and I curse the day I ever got rid of it.










Audi's are a little more luxurious, and the new A3 is taking the world by storm - so if I can afford it, that's what I'm getting. Especially since we'll get the TDI hatchback model here in the US.



> BTW, were you at Marshal? Where did you work when you were with NASA?


I supported Marshall as a contractor from 4 different jobs, 2 on site, 2 off site. The first 2 were for Ares I and Constellation. At the 3rd, I worked for a small company (now defunct) where I supported JSC and commercial space, in addition to SLS support. My last Marshall job was also on SLS, but the company sucked and the job wasn't as advertised. Besides, I don't think SLS will ever get built, so now I work for the Army - great company and a very cool program I'm supporting.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wangensten (Jan 13, 2013)

Im a student and part-time tennis coach, the watch I use the most has to be my 5167, closely followed by my 15300.


----------



## Tudoris (Mar 13, 2014)

Insurer

I ware 2 Seiko SARB's and an Oris BC Chrono.










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## benny721 (Feb 3, 2014)

Journeyman Ironworker out of Local 721 Toronto. For work I rotate my Invicta 8926c and my new Seiko snd255 chrono. I'm new to this watch thing. If I'm welding, torching or grinding my watch goes in my pocket. Daily driver is a 380k km Saturn, until next week when I pick up my 1.8t Jetta. (No fancy gear for this tradesman, at least until I nail down a superintendent's position. )

My (now beat up) Invicta:









And my new father's day gift from my wife (on the way home from a shift at the nuclear plant):









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

18yrs ago, my response would have been this:

- Uni student studying Computer Science and secondary Electrical Engineering, doing 2 part-time jobs at restaurant and only one watch..a old model Gshock with velcro strap...looked far from trendy but it did have a loud alarm and met my student needs and extremely tight budget. Couldn't afford a car but rode a beaten bike to uni 6 days/week and used that to goto work at night.

Fast forward to now:
- Just sold my daily wear Tissot Carson chrono and 'upgraded' to a Rado D Star Chrono...Biomedical Engineer by profession and drive a 2011 Diesel X5 (which I love, even though I hate the cost of ownership on a german SUV). I've burnt my share of midnight oil and made sacrifices back in the day to get to where I'm now.


----------



## JArcilla (Dec 26, 2010)

Industry: A&E (architectural & engineering design services
Post: strategic planning group
Daily beater: custom vintage submariner by Tudor


----------



## dannorama (Jun 13, 2014)

New here, thought this would be a good first post. I work in digital marketing and my daily watch is either my Tudor Pelegos or Michelsen Artic Explorer. Sometimes a Longines Legend Diver. Sorry no photos right now


----------



## arguetaoscar (Apr 16, 2014)

Hotel Manager in NYC!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

codereggo said:


> New here, thought this would be a good first post. I work in digital marketing and my daily watch is either my Tudor Pelegos or Michelsen Artic Explorer. Sometimes a Longines Legend Diver. Sorry no photos right now


Welcome to WUS! Nice watches, but here at WUS, they aren't real without pics! No they're not!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

benny721 said:


> Journeyman Ironworker out of Local 721 Toronto. For work I rotate my Invicta 8926c and my new Seiko snd255 chrono. I'm new to this watch thing. If I'm welding, torching or grinding my watch goes in my pocket. Daily driver is a 380k km Saturn, until next week when I pick up my 1.8t Jetta. (No fancy gear for this tradesman, at least until I nail down a superintendent's position. )
> 
> My (now beat up) Invicta:
> 
> ...


Welcome Benny! Good luck on the superintendent spot. Many more watches to come.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

codereggo said:


> Sorry no photos right now


Well then, it didn't happen! Sorry, I don't make the rules. 

JK - Welcome and post photos when you get a chance.


----------



## Achal (Aug 17, 2013)

Doing my masters in computer science (did my undergrad in pure mathematics), and work part time as a casino dealer (where I get to see a lot of nice watches!).

I drive a Maxda MX-6 and my daily beater is probably my Black Monster but I have just recently got into wallet depleting hobby so my watches switch quite often as new ones come in. Most recently I've been wearing an SKX007










Car pic stolen from internet. Also mine is right hand drive!


----------



## shemp55 (Oct 15, 2011)

Senior IT Director / Gov't bureaucrat

Daily Wear (with suit)








Daily Drive (recently paid off = more money for WATCHES)


----------



## asosmai (Jun 14, 2014)

first post! I work for (and sometimes run) an export company. I drive an alfa romeo coupe. my beater is a lorus as my work is often very hands on and it is likely to be damaged.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

teacher.










don't have/need a car, i go to work on foot


----------



## KeithNYC (Dec 24, 2012)

Yoga teacher. You read that correctly. I don't really have daily wearer, I rotate pretty equally from the below list. The ORIS is my fave and the monster the one I grab a lot lately. 
Subaru Impreza Outback Sport btw...


----------



## mchent (Dec 19, 2011)

Manager of workforce management & analytics at an insurance carrier. Drive a LR4. Used to rotate between 20+ watches, narrowing it down some now.


----------



## rearwindowfan (Mar 31, 2014)

hpowders said:


> View attachment 1239495
> View attachment 1239496
> I'm a retired HS chemistry teacher and I happily "spread the load" between these two. ;-)


I'm a not-so-retired middle school English teacher. Mostly wear my smp, but look forward to something coming soon...


----------



## crawfication (May 22, 2014)

Speed and Agility Coach in the summer when school is out... So.


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

Ohio criminal defense and family law attorney:

Mondaine automatic








note: also used this pic for the "watch and drink" thread


----------



## kory.murphy (Apr 30, 2014)

Architect and Citizen Navihawk Blue Angels.


----------



## Zach97 (Jul 24, 2013)

Night manager with auto parts chain; Seiko 5 while at work; 1996 Nissan Skyline GTST


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Photographer.
SNK809 with a b-Uhr style strap.
Mazda3 GT 
I'm still in bed with my iPad so no pictures.
Was about to buy a Seiko SARB 065 for my 40th birthday but Nikon just announced the D810. 
A $3,500 camera comes first 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Giclee printer, which means I counterfeit paintings. With the artists approval of course.

Wear this watch every day:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Godan (Nov 4, 2013)

University professor emeritus. G-Shocks for robust activities (mountaineering, running, shooting competition) and usually a Rolex for milder daily wear.


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Financial advisor with Series 6/63/65 designations, as well as Life/Health. My daily wearer is a Rolex Datejust or a Breitling Navitimer World.


----------



## Forex3392 (Jun 24, 2014)

Marketing Consultant


----------



## ShortOnTime3 (Dec 23, 2013)

Trained as a scientist but work in medical communications. I drive a '12 Mustang GT. You can see the watches I own below, but none of them are more of a daily than the others. What I wear depends on some combination of what I feel like wearing, what I'm doing, and what I'm wearing.


----------



## TobusRex (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm a satellite controller.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

New profession calls for a new post I think.

Assistant Buyer for a fashion company

Daily wearer:


----------



## Matches (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm a SharePoint dev and my daily is usually the Oris Aquis Titan Small Second, but I will rotate may 2-3x a week. And I drive a very old Nissan that loves to overheat. :-d:-d:-d


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm an attorney, and my daily wear is either: (1) bond seamaster midsize, which I purchased pre-owned; or (2) vintage rado voyager (haven't seen many comments on this particular watch, but it's definitely one of my favorites from my small (but growing) collection.


----------



## jrosales (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm a doctor, and right now I have a 3-watch rotation:

Vintage Omega Day-Date


Breitling Navitimer


Omega PO 2500


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Critical Systems Engineer. Most of the time my work days go with something highly accurate, dependable and super durable.
Work:


----------



## EduBr (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm an airline pilot and mine is this Omega Speedmaster Mk. 4.5


----------



## easheer (Jul 3, 2013)

Director of IT Application Development. Daily wearer most of the time is my Rolex Datejust II. Currently driving a 2013 Lexus GS350.


----------



## alexscott57 (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm a wedding photographer. Quite a few in the rotation but the ones that get the most wrist time are these 2:



















And when it's not too hot outside I drive this air condition-less bad boy  1972 mini


----------



## notabotordroid (Jun 15, 2014)

I just do data entry with a G shock


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

MZhammer said:


> New profession calls for a new post I think.


what exactly is an 'assistant buyer'?


----------



## Will P (Jun 18, 2014)

Intern doing databases and whatnot, Jeep Liberty, and a beige seiko 5 is my go to daily wear these days I'd post pictures, but I'm at work


----------



## westernsky (Jul 9, 2014)

Wear: Casio G-Shock Rangeman Drive: Ford F-150. Work: Construction


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## martynda (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm a consultant for very large engineering and manufacturing companies. Daily wear during work is a Speedy sapphire sandwich. Drive an 08 Toyota 4Runner and wear a Casio Pathfinder for fun in the mountains during weekends.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> I'm a web developer - I build websites.


Sorry but I had to post this, after having built web sites part-time myself (long ago as a student), and recently seeing my former company's new web site turn into a Charlie Foxtrot.

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/design_hell

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mshilling (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm a Linux sys admin, focused on configuration management. I drive a POS jeep TJ and I wear this most days


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

^Hence the name. Got it. Maybe I should retrain ;-)


----------



## Rodchop09 (May 23, 2014)

Hi I'm a plasterer and I ware a Seiko Kinetic Divers it takes abuse everyday!! I drive a LWB Ford Transit.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

njegos said:


> what exactly is an 'assistant buyer'?


I will curating and sourcing merchandise for one of the US' major luxury fashion companies. I choose and then buy what goes in the store.


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

geoffbot said:


> ^Hence the name. Got it. Maybe I should retrain ;-)


yessir, I figured someone would make the connection


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Traffic Engineer, 2002 VW Golf TDI 5MT, Seiko Sports 100 Chronograph 7T32-7D99 on an olive drab NATO (soon to be replaced with a black Eulit perlon!):


----------



## seiko2837 (Jul 9, 2014)

I work in waste management, I wear one of these:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ship's Officer utilizing all the functions on a Rangeman.


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Financial Revenue Analyst - Daily watch varies significantly. Anywhere from a rolex explorer, Tag formula 1 (white or black dial), Breitling Bentley, Steinhart Ocean 44/O1, or one of the two seamasters. But it really just depends. My casual watch I usually wear is the white dial Tag formula 1 grande alarm date. Seems to go with anything.


----------



## seiko2837 (Jul 9, 2014)

TysonJones said:


> Financial Revenue Analyst - Daily watch varies significantly. Anywhere from a rolex explorer, Tag formula 1 (white or black dial), Breitling Bentley, Steinhart Ocean 44/O1, or one of the two seamasters. But it really just depends. My casual watch I usually wear is the white dial Tag formula 1 grande alarm date. Seems to go with anything.


You sound like one toxic slippery bastard ;-)


----------



## jrmynorcal (Dec 18, 2012)

Omega Speedmaster Pro
Business Analyst for an insurance company


----------



## Michael1025 (Oct 28, 2013)

General Manager of Marketing in a consumer products company. Alternate between a JLC Reverso Duo, an Omega Speedmaster SS, or a Maurice Lacroix Retrograde Jours, depending on the color shoes / belt I'm wearing.





















I drive an Infiniti G37x.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Physician. Timex (I'm not going to let a good watch get dirty and I don't want to be cavi wiping a good watch 10 times a day). CLA45 AMG.


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

Some changes have occurred since my previous post. 

I am a Porsche Brand Ambassador. 

You can never have too many watches, but I have three that get the most attention: Vintage SM300, Tudor Pelagos, and a surprisingly enjoyable seiko solar diver. 

Drive an 06 Porsche Cayman S.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Jobless and watchless.

Well, not entirely true. I do enjoy my Seiko Monsters when I go sailing in the summer.


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

I am a cook in fine dining restaurant. I ride the Muni bus. I wear a Casio chrono to work.


----------



## Professor Pickle (May 11, 2014)

College professor. I drive a 1999 Toyota Camry and my daily watch has been the Tudor Black Bay ever since I bought it 2 months ago.









"Always ask your dealer if your watch will survive a sprinkle of dog pee." ~Me


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

I have probably one of the least impressive examples for this thread lol. I'm a design engineer that also works in a manufacturing environment operating heavy machinery where a watch takes a bashing. Here is mine:









This Casio has been on my wrist every work day since 2006 and has never let me down, not even a battery change. I think I paid £14 for it and it's been a great watch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Unemployed


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

shnjb said:


> Unemployed


If my profession called me to dress a little more classy I'd find it hard to pass up a watch like that as a daily companion. Lovely.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

shnjb said:


> Unemployed


Should this read "retired"?


----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)

Financial advisor, rotate watches regularly but 95% of the time prefer an Orient or Seiko diver. Drive a Civic EX-L.


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

MZhammer said:


> I will curating and sourcing merchandise for one of the US' major luxury fashion companies. I choose and then buy what goes in the store.


ok, that makes sense. thanks for the explanation.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Registered Nurse in an emergency departmnet (Murse to be exact.) Planning to go back for a degree as a Nurse Practitioner.

Daily wearer is a timex ironman at work. Too much nasty stuff there lol. Wear my speedy pro or tudor BB on my 4 days a week off.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

thirstyturtle said:


> Should this read "retired"?


No
Too young for that lol


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

shnjb said:


> No
> Too young for that lol


Please share how we can be unemployed and drive a Porsche and wear an incredible watch like a Patek!! Yes, please share!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

RBrylawski said:


> Please share how we can be unemployed and drive a Porsche and wear an incredible watch like a Patek!! Yes, please share!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Think he means "unemployed" for the IRS 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## hammergjh (Jan 2, 2014)

Systems Analyst in the IT dept at a Large Financial company in the Boston area. I wear my Hamilton black Thin-o-matic to work and mostly my Tissot diver or Mako on the weekend.

Here's my Tissot, I've had it for 17 years. It's been used for what it's actually designed for diving as well as skiing, working in the yard, dress, job interviews, DIY house projects, you name it.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Deputy Sheriff in a rural community. Can't afford to tear anything up nicer than this. Heck, can't afford anything nicer than this! Drive a Dodge with stickers all over it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

Road patrol.....

Sent with a AN/PRC-117F on a DMDG / 1-time pad


----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)

A4VC said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome shot you should moonlight as a photographer


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks but who do you think takes my crime scene photos? And that was with my phone. You should see what I can do with a SLR! ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

425Ranger said:


> Road patrol.....
> 
> Sent with a AN/PRC-117F on a DMDG / 1-time pad


Had me going there for a second 1SGT!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

RBrylawski said:


> Please share how we can be unemployed and drive a Porsche and wear an incredible watch like a Patek!! Yes, please share!!!!


Marry someone wealthy and ugly. Best part is.... nowadays it doesn't have to be someone of the opposite gender.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Marry someone wealthy and ugly. Best part is.... nowadays it doesn't have to be someone of the opposite gender.


Why ugly? So they won't leave you?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

thirstyturtle said:


> Why ugly? So they won't leave you?


Rich, pretty, people.... They marry _other_ rich, pretty, people.

Better find you an ugly one if you want to eat Steak instead of Ramen noodles.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Marry someone wealthy and ugly. Best part is.... nowadays it doesn't have to be someone of the opposite gender.


I made a joke like that about 24 years ago and I'm still paying for it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Rich, pretty, people.... They marry _other_ rich, pretty, people.
> 
> Better find you an ugly one if you want to eat Steak instead of Ramen noodles.


Whoooooaaaaa!!!!!

Ramen noodles are delicious!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

A4VC said:


> I made a joke like that about 24 years ago and I'm still paying for it!


Well, clearly that joke you made was ahead of its time. ;-)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

meloie said:


> Whoooooaaaaa!!!!!
> 
> Ramen noodles are delicious!!!!!!!!!


Steak tastes even better though.


----------



## jcw1970 (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm a social worker and I generally wear whatever I feel like. As I post this I'm wearing a Tag Carrera Calibre 16 (ETA 7750). I also generally wear a Hamilton Khaki Officer auto. Just took off an Orvis store-brand quartz chrono with a black dial.

When I wear a suit I wear a '39-40 Hamilton Dodson. 


I just drive a Fprd Fusion. Some of you cats are mighty high on yourselves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Steak tastes even better though.


Have you tried BOTH at the same time?

It's a wild ride.
( and yes this a multi-layered reply )


----------



## DaveTOG (Apr 15, 2012)

I am in construction sales, I sell everything from Anchoring systems to hand held power tools.

My daily wear is a Hamilton Khaki Field Auto Chronograph.

I drive a BAV (Big ass Van) 2014 Dodge Promaster, loaded with Demo tools and systems in the back.

Here it is in it's element.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Marry someone wealthy and ugly. Best part is.... nowadays it doesn't have to be someone of the opposite gender.


Maybe you had to do that?

For the inquisitive, I'm not actually unemployed lol.
Anyway the Patek is only an entry level Patek and there's really nothing nice to say about Porsches after my ownership experience.


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

shnjb said:


> Maybe you had to do that?
> 
> For the inquisitive, I'm not actually unemployed lol.
> Anyway the Patek is only an entry level Patek and there's really nothing nice to say about Porsches after my ownership experience.


Well, even entry level Patek's are out of range for many, myself included.


----------



## mgz (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm a photographer, and I wear the Sinn U1 most days, because it's the newest. Before that it was the Halios blue Laguna. The Seiko Lord Marvel is for dressier wear, and Pebble for sports. I drive a 10 year old Toyota.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

In house lawyer for a largish public company. I wear different stuff, almost never the same one two days in a row. Won't say what I drive 'cause I don't want to be accused of being too high on myself. ;-)

Here's what I'm wearing today:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dad3x (Jul 14, 2012)

Middle school choir teacher. 1986 Adanac Navigator. I love its easy readability.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

mlcor said:


> In house lawyer for a largish public company. I wear different stuff, almost never the same one two days in a row. Won't say what I drive 'cause I don't want to be accused of being too high on myself. ;-)
> 
> Here's what I'm wearing today:
> 
> ...


I'm digging the band...is it rubber?

Also, I HAVE to know what you drive now...is it a sports car perhaps? I used to drive a Tesla Roadster 2.5 Sport and was pretty "high on myself" for doing 0-60mph in 3.2 seconds AND getting 80+ MPG equivalent ;-)


----------



## malioil (May 7, 2011)

mlcor said:


> In house lawyer for a largish public company. I wear different stuff, almost never the same one two days in a row. Won't say what I drive 'cause I don't want to be accused of being too high on myself. ;-)
> 
> Here's what I'm wearing today:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well... at least you're in house... (awful, I know, but couldn't resist).

We must know what you drive now, must, must, must!


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

thirstyturtle said:


> I'm digging the band...is it rubber?
> 
> Also, I HAVE to know what you drive now...is it a sports car perhaps? I used to drive a Tesla Roadster 2.5 Sport and was pretty "high on myself" for doing 0-60mph in 3.2 seconds AND getting 80+ MPG equivalent ;-)


It's a leather Omega Rallye strap, with deployant. Technically 20mm, but can be squeezed into the 19mm lugs on the watch.

I have a Porsche Panamera 4S as a daily driver, and a Lotus Elise with an aftermarket supercharger for when the weather's nice. I've driven the Tesla roadster back-to-back with my Lotus (which it's based on)--cool car. The Tesla S is pretty neat, too--a friend of mine has one and I've driven it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

mlcor said:


> It's a leather Omega Rallye strap, with deployant. Technically 20mm, but can be squeezed into the 19mm lugs on the watch.
> 
> I have a Porsche Panamera 4S as a daily driver, and a Lotus Elise with an aftermarket supercharger for when the weather's nice. I've driven the Tesla roadster back-to-back with my Lotus (which it's based on)--cool car. The Tesla S is pretty neat, too--a friend of mine has one and I've driven it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice rides! I have a couple buddies with Elise's, one is supercharged. Also have a friend with an Exige. WICKED fun cars to drive, nearly identical on the interior to the Roadster but boy do they handle differently haha. I for one love the Panamera. Love a good sports sedan! My dad has the Tesla Model S Signature and it's my favorite car I've ever seen or driven. I want one one day.


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

mlcor said:


> It's a leather Omega Rallye strap, with deployant. Technically 20mm, but can be squeezed into the 19mm lugs on the watch.
> 
> I have a Porsche Panamera 4S as a daily driver, and a Lotus Elise with an aftermarket supercharger for when the weather's nice. I've driven the Tesla roadster back-to-back with my Lotus (which it's based on)--cool car. The Tesla S is pretty neat, too--a friend of mine has one and I've driven it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another Lotus lover! Lotus is my first passion. Which SC do you have? VF or TVS?

Sent from my 16M


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

plastique999 said:


> Another Lotus lover! Lotus is my first passion. Which SC do you have? VF or TVS?
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Neither--it's a BWR, with the CharlieX tune. Less hp than the VF, but more than adequate...


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

mlcor said:


> Neither--it's a BWR, with the CharlieX tune. Less hp than the VF, but more than adequate...


I had that exact setup on my first Elise - loved it!
You're on Lotustalk I presume?



Sent from my 16M


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Yup.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

shnjb said:


> Maybe you had to do that?
> 
> For the inquisitive, I'm not actually unemployed lol.
> *Anyway the Patek is only an entry level Patek* and there's really nothing nice to say about Porsches after my ownership experience.


LOL !


----------



## Liamborghini (Dec 21, 2013)

I got my Invicta 8926, I'm an engineering student and work at TGI Fridays so always beating it but it survives  (sorry no pics)


----------



## SpaceView (Oct 28, 2007)

Manager at an Ace Hardware. My daily for the past 7 years has been a Casio Pathfinder PAW1300, but I think it might have just been replaced by my new Deep Blue Pro Aqua. I have a '10 Nissan Cube that I bought new, put 29k miles on it in a year, then gave it to my girlfriend. My daily ride is a new '13 Fiat 500 Abarth. It's my second one in three months as the first one got totaled after a month of having it thanks to some moron turning right in front of me in an intersection. Luckily, all I had done to it was an intake. This one however has an intake, short shifter, stiffer rear motor mount, a tunable piggyback ECU which I'm waiting for the Stage 2 tune to come out for even more oomph, lowering springs and polyurethane bumpstops, both of which have yet to be installed. Looking into beefed up sways and chassis braces next.



















The first one...


















The second one...


----------



## jeremydw (Sep 26, 2009)

Lots of awesome posts!

Another financial/business analyst guy here, most frequent watch is my Anonimo Millemetri (pre-name on dial version), and I drive a '14 Accord with two child seats in the back for the prettiest little girls around (no offense to you other dads).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm in Banking/Corporate Law, I rotate the watches in my sig, and my rides are below: (S5/M5)


----------



## sumanbhadra (Jul 5, 2014)

classical watch for a bright young man--its beauty.


----------



## SearChart (Jul 13, 2014)

I am a 20 year old student (I will go to watchmaking college in September, a four year course.) and my daily wear watches are my Seiko scuba diver and my Hamilton khaki.:-!



















And my Cartier Tank solo for the weekends|>


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

SearChart said:


> I am a 20 year old student (I will go to watchmaking college in September, a four year course.) and my daily wear watches are my Seiko scuba diver and my Hamilton khaki.:-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Hamilton Khaki! I've never seen one and LOVE it!


----------



## SearChart (Jul 13, 2014)

thirstyturtle said:


> Love the Hamilton Khaki! I've never seen one and LOVE it!


Thanks, it is a cool watch indeed.


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Software engineer / consultant specialized in warehousing.

When at the office, I wear any of my watches, but when working on the field, meaning that I usually have to spend a lot of time on the hot and humid environment of a warehouse, this is the go-to guy:


----------



## WatchJapan (Jun 19, 2014)

Elementary educator (teacher librarian)..rotate through these depending on which shirt is clean, but on the rainy days its always the Luminox. Cycle to work on a Cannondale Badboy R9.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

WatchJapan said:


> Elementary educator (teacher librarian)..rotate through these depending on which shirt is clean, but on the rainy days its always the Luminox. Cycle to work on a Cannondale Badboy R9.
> View attachment 1563604


What's the bottom right one? Like the box!


----------



## Brum (Dec 13, 2011)

I wear typically my Invicta 8932 or Seiko Air Diver. I used to drive my 05 Legacy GT with some go fast goodies, but it's blown up and getting a new engine. For now I'm driving my 93 Jeep YJ that's lifted and rusty. 

I work as an operator/manager of a magnetron sputterer operation. Anytime I've worn my older Seiko's/Citizen, they've broken at work so they now stay at home.


----------



## Godan (Nov 4, 2013)

I am a university professor emeritus, with a consulting practice around Western water issues. In the field I wear G-Shocks. For client presentations, I wear one of several Rolexes and carry a Montblanc pen. For corporate clients, this and a high end suit are routine. However, sometimes I present to the boards of irrigation companies in more rural situations. Even though they will have done their research and investigated former clients, they sometimes have reluctance (or resistance) to accept the dimension of the charges that will be involved for my work. I want to avoid an "in your face" display of wealth, but I have tested this often and find that wearing quality items that clients recognize helps them understand that serious money will be involved if they accept my proposals.


----------



## JGodin03 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm a milk semi truck driver. I drive a 2011 Volvo VN630 with a D13 engine. 13.0 litres, 500hp,1850 lbs/ft of torque. For the weekend I drive a 2010 Hyundai Accent, but yeah, I'm almost never in it.










My daily beater is a 8 years old Bulova Caravelle that got diesel fuel spilled on it(does that make it a diesel watch?). I have a used Seiko SKX173 in the shipping to replace it cause the Caravelle just seems to be unable to die. For the weekend I have some much better watches.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fedechan (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm a student of dental hygiene and this is what I usually wear:








Thinking about getting a GMT-Master after graduation though...


----------



## catlover (Jul 28, 2014)

i'm a flight attendant

i wear cartier watch for daily


----------



## jongoff09 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm a network analyst for a Fortune 500 company, and one of the top 10 largest Telecom companies in the US. My work environment is very casual. Here is my daily wear, a Barbos Robur:








Here are my rides, a Ford Fusion and Specialized Allez:








Another of the watch:


----------



## mikeflarkin (Jul 28, 2014)

Cable tech, daily wear is usually a gshock or a citizen. Cars are a 2014 Civic Si and a 1988 Ford F150 XLT Lariat that I'm turning into a drag strip truck.


----------



## AIrey1507 (Sep 6, 2012)

Technology / Systems Integration Consulting. Now that my new client has a somewhat dressy dress code compared to the old place (where jeans/polo was acceptable every day), it's back to the bracelet on my Ball Fireman Racer.


----------



## mikeflarkin (Jul 28, 2014)

This thread makes me feel like a poor underachiever


----------



## chrisdalebrown (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm a medical gas service engineer. I perform annual inspections on medical gas equipment for a major healthcare organization in Charlotte, NC. I'm brand new to WUS and my collection is pretty weak. Just an old Seiko 6139 and an Invicta 8926ob. I am usually in a clean hospital environment, but sometimes it can be very dirty if an air compressor or vacuum pump goes out. I bought the Invicta to be my daily beater because it's got a great movement for the money and I won't feel to bad if I get a couple scratches and dings on it.

Daily beater.








I have a work vehicle that I get to drive home, but on beautiful summer days like today I'm driving my e30 BMW that I've had since I was 15.


----------



## ck40711 (Sep 12, 2013)

I work as a Business Analyst at a community college. . . . basically that means I am a somewhat 'techy' employee among a bunch of extremely non technical employees. I drive a Jeep Wrangler Unlimited, and even though I have much cooler, more expensive watches I tend to year my 20 year old Fossil to work everyday. Why? Because it works well for my office dress environment, and it is the only quartz watch I own, thus it is the only watch I have that is always set and ready to just throw on and go.


----------



## CobaltBlaze (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm a US Army SSG currently going through Officer Candidate School through the National Guard. I also work Security at a Pharmeceutical company.

Been wearing my PRG 270 for both. But just ordered the G Shock Rangeman so we'll see if it takes the Protreks place.


----------



## oklaiss (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm a college student studying for a degree in Computer Science. I try to alternate through all my watches, however recently my vintage Omega Speedmaster Mark II and Seiko 6139 have been getting the most wrist time. The ride is a BMW e46 330ci.

SpeedmasterMkii1 by Owen Klaiss, on Flickr

Seiko 6139 by Owen Klaiss, on Flickr

e46 Sunset by Owen Klaiss, on Flickr


----------



## WatchJapan (Jun 19, 2014)

Sorry to reply so slowly. Its an Orient Symphony (all black). Oddly enough the case seems more of a hematite color than black but its a nice watch for the money.


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

VP of a consumer goods company. I wear any of the ones listed below but mostly the Breitling. It is in for service so now the B&R and the Rolex.


----------



## omshankstar (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm an engineering consultant for the major oil and gas companies (shell, bp, exxon).

If I'm wearing black shoes, I'll wear my speedy pro, if I'm wearing brown shoes, I go with my aqua terra 2503.33.

I drive an audi a4


----------



## omshankstar (Dec 2, 2009)

WatchJapan said:


> Elementary educator (teacher librarian)..rotate through these depending on which shirt is clean, but on the rainy days its always the Luminox. Cycle to work on a Cannondale Badboy R9.
> View attachment 1563604


What kind of watch box is this? It's fantastic! I want one!


----------



## MEOIT (Jun 19, 2014)

Work as a mechanical engineer doing hvac design. Watch changes every day, Hamilton khaki automatic, seiko 5 automatic, g-shock aviation. Daily driver is my work truck dodge 1500. Weekend drive is a Lancer Ralliart, or a crg shifter kart.







the last is a picture of my collection, half are hand me downs that are very budget watches.


----------



## KangarueTheDay (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm in attorney recruiting for a big law firm in NYC.


----------



## whitter45 (Jan 24, 2014)

Operations Manager for Services, GLobal Electrical distribution and manufacturer

Daily wears varies from Chopard or Silverstone if office based

DSC_8145 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr

DSC_5506 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr

Site based stick with the trusted Seiko
DSC_5873 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

whitter45 said:


> Operations Manager for Services, GLobal Electrical distribution and manufacturer
> 
> Daily wears varies from Chopard or Silverstone if office based
> 
> ...


Love the Heuer, what year is it?


----------



## whitter45 (Jan 24, 2014)

Its a re-issue the 2010 model, limited to 1860 pieces

Its very close to the original in terms of appearance etc

DSC_8144 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr

DSC_8145 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr

DSC_8150 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr

DSC_8152 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


----------



## catlover (Jul 28, 2014)

KangarueTheDay said:


> I'm in attorney recruiting for a big law firm in NYC.
> 
> View attachment 1580520


i like this watch.

i will recommend to my dady to buy it coz my dady still searcing watch.
thx u sir


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2014)

mikeflarkin said:


> This thread makes me feel like a poor underachiever


This FORUM makes me feel like a poor underachiever!


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Mollari 2261 said:


> This FORUM makes me feel like a poor underachiever!


Achievement, profession and what watches you own I do not feel are a direct correlation. I know folks that make way more and could care less about watches except that it tells time. I know folks that make way less and have things so nice I will never get there.

Its all about choices. So don't feel bad


----------



## mikeflarkin (Jul 28, 2014)

Goin2drt said:


> Achievement, profession and what watches you own I do not feel are a direct correlation. I know folks that make way more and could care less about watches except that it tells time. I know folks that make way less and have things so nice I will never get there.
> 
> Its all about choices. So don't feel bad


It's still a little crazy to me to see lawyer after lawyer, engineer and IT guys, and then there's me, a field tech for the most hated company in America. In a way though, it almost makes me feel good because there aren't many people in my field that really appreciate watches.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

mikeflarkin said:


> It's still a little crazy to me to see lawyer after lawyer, engineer and IT guys, and then there's me, a field tech for the most hated company in America. In a way though, it almost makes me feel good because there aren't many people in my field that really appreciate watches.


There's always someone richer, there's always someone poorer. Just one of those things.


----------



## mikeflarkin (Jul 28, 2014)

geoffbot said:


> There's always someone richer, there's always someone poorer. Just one of those things.


World needs ditch diggers too, I suppose. At least I dig ditches with an eco-drive on my wrist


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

mikeflarkin said:


> World needs ditch diggers too, I suppose. At least I dig ditches with an eco-drive on my wrist


Well exactly. Enjoy what you got, or make an effort to change. Also, fyi, there isn't exactly a perfectly linear correlation between earnings and happiness.


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

mikeflarkin said:


> It's still a little crazy to me to see lawyer after lawyer, engineer and IT guys, and then there's me, a field tech for the most hated company in America. In a way though, it almost makes me feel good because there aren't many people in my field that really appreciate watches.


That is awesome. I appreciate anyone that loves watches. Whether you like $50 no name brands or Patek and can afford one. The watch is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

Just been promoted to Chief Operating Officer at a life science start-up. Watches in regular cycle depending on outfit are a Seiko Solar Chronograph on brown leather strap, Casio Ediface Waveceptor on bracelet, or an Orient Eminence on black leather. Now I've got a fancy corporate title time to get a fancy watch. Leaning towards Speed master Pro but new to this whole WIS thing


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Manchuri said:


> Just been promoted to Chief Operating Officer at a life science start-up. Watches in regular cycle depending on outfit are a Seiko Solar Chronograph on brown leather strap, Casio Ediface Waveceptor on bracelet, or an Orient Eminence on black leather. Now I've got a fancy corporate title time to get a fancy watch. Leaning towards Speed master Pro but new to this whole WIS thing


Perfect example. COO wearing Seiko and Casio. That is awesome. You will also find folks making far less probable wearing a Patek. He may be leveraged to the hilt but that is the choice to make.


----------



## mizzourah2006 (Jul 31, 2014)

I am a consultant for a fortune 10 company. I would say my daily driver is an Omega PO 42MM, but I actually usually wear a different watch most days of the week. My other daily driver is a GMC Sierra Denali.


----------



## cats33cats (Dec 24, 2012)

Just started my career out of college in land acquisition for a residential developer. I wear a Sinn 556i but it's in for warranty service so I've been wearing this:










Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

mikeflarkin said:


> It's still a little crazy to me to see lawyer after lawyer, engineer and IT guys, and then there's me, a field tech for the most hated company in America. In a way though, it almost makes me feel good because there aren't many people in my field that really appreciate watches.


I think if you really look at it, almost all professions have relatively few people that appreciate watches, and a good number of those appreciate the name on the face, not the watch itself. I'm in a field that makes wearing nice watches kind of risky given the exposure it may get so I wear a cheap watch. For all I know there may be others around me who like watches too. But we talk about other things. I'm fine if there's no one where I work who likes watches as I do. Not everyone can have the same hobbies.


----------



## Justin Stacks (May 21, 2014)

Im in sales in the investment industry. 

Will very rarely wear the same piece two days in a row. I'll usually wear four different watches in a work week. Need to pick one more "nice" piece up, so it'll be a different watch each day.


----------



## johntg (Aug 18, 2011)

Teaching assistant - Special Education

Timex Weekender


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

mikeflarkin said:


> This thread makes me feel like a poor underachiever


Same here


----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm a Mechanical engineer, specialising in cnc machining. Daily wear is Casio AQ S810W.


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Goin2drt said:


> Achievement, profession and what watches you own I do not feel are a direct correlation. I know folks that make way more and could care less about watches except that it tells time. I know folks that make way less and have things so nice I will never get there.
> 
> Its all about choices. So don't feel bad


It seems that bosses don't really wear nice watches 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/do-you-wear-nicer-watch-than-your-boss-1059513.html


----------



## pley3r (Mar 15, 2014)

University student (School teaching), part time truck driver.


----------



## marcelotw79 (Nov 28, 2013)

Corporate tax manager (CPA). Drive nissan murano but it will be gone soon for a Pathfinder Platinum.
Tag Heuer Indy 500, Longines Hydroconquest, Breitling Superocean, Hamilton X Patrol, Orient orange planet orient, Graf Zepellin, Bulova, citizen Ecodrive. I don't discriminate - it is fair game - I wear everyone at any time with very few exceptions.


----------



## Goin2drt (Jul 26, 2014)

Crunchy said:


> It seems that bosses don't really wear nice watches
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/do-you-wear-nicer-watch-than-your-boss-1059513.html


Yes. My boss wears about a $50 Swiss Army watch that his kids gave him. My boss doesn't have a clue about watches. He doesn't notice mine or say anything. I wear all my watches in rotation, he's oblivious. I could where the most expensive Patek and he wouldn't even know it. Now if I had a watch with a Red Wings logo on it, he would say something.

In my experience in business and my travels, you are either a watch person or you are not. There seems to be no middle ground.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Next in your collection?


----------



## JSM (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm a college student in the pre-dental field. My daily wearers are a Tissot PRC200 and this Tissot Visodate and I drive a 2006 Ford Mustang.


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

Quality Engineer, chemical processing/coating field. I don't have one watch which is worn everyday, but the usual suspects are: Citizen Skyhawk A/T Blue Angels, Hamilton X-Wind, and Oris TT1. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## catlover (Jul 28, 2014)

JSM said:


> I'm a college student in the pre-dental field. My daily wearers are a Tissot PRC200 and this Tissot Visodate and I drive a 2006 Ford Mustang.
> 
> View attachment 1583988


u r a college studdent but u have a car.
r u do part time job or got it from ur parents?


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

catlover said:


> u r a college studdent but u have a car.
> r u do part time job or got it from ur parents?


Lol WTF


----------



## JSM (Dec 20, 2013)

catlover said:


> u r a college studdent but u have a car.
> r u do part time job or got it from ur parents?


I do have a job, however my father bought my first car for me.


----------



## catlover (Jul 28, 2014)

JSM said:


> I do have a job, however my father bought my first car for me.


thx for ur answered


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Wearing this almost daily as it was recently added. Public servant. Now drive a 2013 Chevrolet Tahoe with stickers daily.


----------



## BigEd781 (Aug 3, 2014)

Software engineer who probably dresses a bit above his station... especially considering that I work in southern CA. Oh well.

I don't have a daily wear, watch depends on clothing. However, my pieces which see the most time in the rotation are:

1. 1949 Omega Seamaster
2. Tag Heuer WAS2112 Carrera
3. Oris TT1 Diver Date (blue dial)
4. Panerai Luminor Marina (casual days)


----------



## cee77 (Apr 3, 2014)

Banker/Brokerage Associate

Currently my Daily Wear is a Sinn 556i









My Daily Driver is a 2012 BMW 128i


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

I decided to wear my Casio Edifice today and am staying away from anything heavy lol.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Business owner and it is usually one of these. Along with finishing a degree and preparing for Pre-Med in December









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

took said:


> Business owner and it is usually one of these. Along with finishing a degree and preparing for Pre-Med in December
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not too late to change majors


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

plastique999 said:


> Not too late to change majors


Now that wouldn't be fun haha

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Goin2drt said:


> In my experience in business and my travels, you are either a watch person or you are not. There seems to be no middle ground.


agreed, you either care or not about watches just a matter of what hobby you prefer. I have seen nice watches at work that look like they have been used as a chain saw. the majority of the folks around me are more interested in which phone you own rather than which watch you wear. The only person I ever discussed watches is a Swiss guy that wears a IWC chrono. pretty cool dude so asked about it and started talking watches. been at the same place for a while now and that was my one and only conversation about watches, go figure.


----------



## avt80 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm a teacher and these are my two daily wear watches. I've got a few Hamiltons that I wear occasionally, one of which is a Field Officer that is my beater.


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Served time as electro/mechanical engineer 
Currently working as Gas technical breakdown engineer for one of the big 3 in Uk, 
Currently alternate between Casio G shock and Seiko 5 automatic 
















Evening weekends alternate the following 









Drive company van from 9-5

And a treat at weekends










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenalk1971 (Jun 14, 2011)

Small business owner, usually wear one of the three pictured, sometimes a plain jane G Shock for the really rough stuff. Drive a 10 year old Dodge diesel that's starting to get rusty.


----------



## czarcasm (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't remember if I posted in this thread... I'm an EE, and I don't really have a daily wear watch... I rotate through my collection. Not a lot of nice watches to be seen at work... Mostly timex and quartz (dept store special) Seiko. One guy had a Rolex Submariner that was a gift for his wedding (I didn't have the heart to tell him it was fake).


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Some of you already know this.... Security professional, and Citizen BM7080-03E (Eco-Drive quartz).

Watch was a gift from my family during the Christmas of 2010. Still going strong. Looks fantastic.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I run a Moving Company AZDM

Wear this on most days



Drive this or let the wifey take her



If weather permits it's the Night Train most days


----------



## at2011 (Jan 23, 2011)

Bank operations, this one for a very long time now...


----------



## at2011 (Jan 23, 2011)

Mollari 2261 said:


> This FORUM makes me feel like a poor underachiever!


I would say an underachiever in WUS would be someone who owns only one watch:-d


----------



## Josie03 (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm a Naval Flyer (NFO/Tactical Coordinator) driving a '11 Hyundai Genesis. About a dozen in my collection so no daily wearer per se, but these three are getting the majority of the wrist time lately:

Perrelet Seacraft GMT








TAG Heuer Carrera 1887








B&M Capeland


----------



## Josie03 (Mar 14, 2014)

If this is what unemployed earns you, I'm quitting my job tomorrow...



shnjb said:


> Unemployed


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

I work in a postal centre so there quite abit of lifting and throwing etc so i only wear this in there. Even though its a cheap watch i like the retro 80s style look of it.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm a software architect. My daily wearer is a Nomos Orion:









Oh yes, and I drive a Volkswagen Passat.


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Dr_X (Aug 8, 2014)

Assistant District Attorney (think Jack McCoy from Law & Order), Marathon JSAR on a black zulu, '10 Jeep Wrangler, plus my State car a Cadillac Escalade which was seized during a drug arrest.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Dr_X said:


> Assistant District Attorney (think Jack McCoy from Law & Order), Marathon JSAR on a black zulu, '10 Jeep Wrangler, plus my State car a Cadillac Escalade which was seized during a drug arrest.


If you don't mind my asking, why was your car seized?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Ottovonn said:


> If you don't mind my asking, why was your car seized?


I think he meant it was seized from a drug dealer, and then ended up in his possession.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Professional fine artist. My daily wear and ride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

Software engineer, Honda Accord Coupe EX-L V6

My daily wear is either an Omega PO Chronograph or a Zenith Captain Dual Time. Looking to add a few more for some variety...


----------



## KangarueTheDay (Jul 27, 2014)

avt80 said:


> I'm a teacher and these are my two daily wear watches. I've got a few Hamiltons that I wear occasionally, one of which is a Field Officer that is my beater.
> View attachment 1600167
> View attachment 1600168


Is that a Lamy 2000 I see?


----------



## cmatrix (Sep 25, 2014)

Graphic designer and art director.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ship navigator


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

crim defense and divorce attorney

been wearing my Sinn U1 a lot lately-


----------



## tomead (Aug 4, 2014)

Industrial engineer turned flight paramedic (long story) turned regional manager for an educational robotics foundation. I cycle through an ever changing collection of affordable's and have a couple of grails I hope to obtain next year. I currently drive a SAAB 9-5 SC but will be trading that in within the next month or so for a small to mid size SUV.


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

cadeallaw said:


> crim defense and divorce attorney
> 
> been wearing my Sinn U1 a lot lately-


Hmm...criminal defense and divorce attorney in Dayton. I may be able to give you some business in the future.


----------



## avt80 (Jul 23, 2014)

KangarueTheDay said:


> Is that a Lamy 2000 I see?


It is. I also have the steel version.


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

OH Redhawk said:


> Hmm...criminal defense and divorce attorney in Dayton. I may be able to give you some business in the future.


people generally don't want to have to see me... behave yourself now


----------



## sk412 (Mar 1, 2013)

Fulltime student in accounting/fulltime worker as a shift manager for cvs pharmacy.

I usually rotate between these


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

Ecommerce Strategist (and, to add to a couple recent posters, a native Daytonian.)


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

*Occupation*
Designer and Web Developer

*Watch*
Omega Speedmaster Professional


----------



## whitey_rolls (Jul 16, 2013)

I work as an insurance underwriter for a general P & C insurance company

My daily driver is a subway car, although I also own a Fiat 500 Turbo Sport for the weekends (clearly not a family man)

My daily wear watch is my Man on the Moon, Omega Speedmaster Professional. Although I am looking to replace that with something else as my daily wear watch.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Occupation: Used to be a former management consultant. Now I own/operate a couple of dive resorts.

Watch: When I am diving, I wear a Suunto D9 TX (for open-water dives) or an Orient Mako (for shallow-water). As a newly-minted WIS, my collection is just starting: at present, I wear a Hamilton Field Khaki or Hamilton Pan Europ (blue) when working on land. Outside work hours, I rotate between a B&R 03-92 & a Orient Sun & Moon. Have recently acquired a Tudor Heritage Chrono and in the works are a few other nice watches (IWC, PAM, Zenith).

The island I live on has only 11 miles of roads, so I dont own a car (but I do have 5 boats). I do own a bunch of high-end bicycles (keen cyclist and racer), including a fully-blinged out Specialized Shiv, a titanium Lynskey and a Ridley Damocles.

The Suunto - not my photo


----------



## practicalwatch (Oct 30, 2013)

Police Officer; daily wear on the street is my Seiko SSC017 on a ballistic strap. Daily wear when I'm out on marine patrol on the police boat is my Deep Blue Master Diver 1000.

Took this at the end of a midnight shift









Took this while out on the Police Boat









Daily Driver is a 2014 Ford Taurus with wicked sweet lights and sirens


----------



## 84gt350 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm an air traffic controller.

It's usually my Rolex or my Orient.


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

I'm an Acrobat- I don't wear a watch while performing.


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


You left out the profession; I'm going to assume, very wealthy, well-off. That Dubois is gorgeous.


----------



## chronomancer (Jun 7, 2013)

Going to guess surgeon, based on the suture boxes. That is a beauty!


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Registered nurse in a truly hectic Emergency Department. Wear a $30 timex ironman to work 3 days a week, and on my 4 days off I rotate between my SubC and my Speedy. Looking to get some JDM g shocks or a tudor pelagos for work wear.


----------



## Statick (Sep 21, 2010)

vkalia said:


> Occupation: Used to be a former management consultant. Now I own/operate a couple of dive resorts.
> 
> Watch: When I am diving, I wear a Suunto D9 TX (for open-water dives) or an Orient Mako (for shallow-water). As a newly-minted WIS, my collection is just starting: at present, I wear a Hamilton Field Khaki or Hamilton Pan Europ (blue) when working on land. Outside work hours, I rotate between a B&R 03-92 & a Orient Sun & Moon. Have recently acquired a Tudor Heritage Chrono and in the works are a few other nice watches (IWC, PAM, Zenith).
> 
> ...


Very cool. If you don't mind my asking, which island are you on? At the moment, I use a Zoop for my diving but will likely get something a little nicer, and perhaps technical friendly, down the road.


----------



## rgdipietro (Aug 20, 2010)

Paramedic, Khaki Field Auto


----------



## bebeq_baka (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm an accountant in the Bay Area. Daily wear is JLC Master Compressor Chronograph 2 (with rubber strap) and drives 2008 Audi A4.

Old photo:

upload pics


----------



## VegasWatchman (Dec 17, 2014)

I work at an e-commerce site in Las Vegas, and ever since my girlfriend got me one, I wear the Master Chef by Morpheus almost exclusively, and I drive a BMW X1


----------



## maikeru (Sep 5, 2014)

I am a tax consultant and currently based in Singapore.


----------



## LeftRightLeft (Jan 5, 2011)

IT specialist here.. daily ride is the train, weekend ride is either 2010 Subaru WRX or 2013 Kawasaki ZX6R 636

and rotate between these 2 bad boys on a daily basis


----------



## AweSam8 (Dec 9, 2014)

busch12 said:


> Registered nurse in a truly hectic Emergency Department. Wear a $30 timex ironman to work 3 days a week, and on my 4 days off I rotate between my SubC and my Speedy. Looking to get some JDM g shocks or a tudor pelagos for work wear.


RN here also in Cardiac/Neuro. Haven't bought and exquisite watch yet. Rockin' the G-Shock at work and Skagen casually. Hoping to get a Baume and Mercier in the next few weeks. Driving a 2014 BMW 335i M-Performance.

What do you think, as an RN, of wearing nice watches to work?


----------



## Sentient_meat (Dec 14, 2014)

Cop. My newest arrival, Seiko SKX007.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

AweSam8 said:


> RN here also in Cardiac/Neuro. Haven't bought and exquisite watch yet. Rockin' the G-Shock at work and Skagen casually. Hoping to get a Baume and Mercier in the next few weeks. Driving a 2014 BMW 335i M-Performance.
> 
> What do you think, as an RN, of wearing nice watches to work?


"Unexpected." But not a big deal, IMO. I guess it's more important what your team thinks. On some teams I know of, I think a nurse wearing a Rolex (for example) might be perceived as trying to make a statement of being "better" than his/her peers.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Mental health clinician and researcher in a medical center. Lately I've been favoring this...


----------



## OddJack (Aug 11, 2010)

Daily wearer. Prettiest blue I ever saw in a watch


----------



## pageerror404 (Dec 19, 2014)

Site Support Technician (office IT guy). Daily beater is an Orient Ray on an inexpensive Hadley-Roma silicone strap. I drive a 2015 Honda Fit.


----------



## sjhc88 (Dec 21, 2011)

Chemical process engineer in the oil and gas industry. My Sub 114060 has become my daily wearer and has picked up some decent patina over the last few months. I drive a 2011 Audi A4. The Quattro system is fantastic for driving out to the mountains in the winter for skiing. Cheers all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sebastian.ioan (Sep 13, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> I had a '97 Accord for years, now another family member drives it. Still going strong with almost 300k on it. I mentioned earlier in the thread that my 2006 Civic has 230k and runs excellent. You really can't find a better vehicle than a Honda.


You made me join in replying to this thread 

Mido Baroncelli I and Frederique Constant Heart Beat Manufacture.
Honda Civic FD1 (2008, 130kkm).
Software Engineer.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I am a fly fishing guide in Alaska and teach clients how to Spey cast. I do remote trips usually 1 week each and am wet a lot. For many years I wore a Tag Professional 200 meter or Swiss Army. I got myself a Steinhart Ocean One last year and wore it all season 2014, I like it. During off season I now wear a nice Bulova Seville two tone and have sold the Tag.

I changed the bezel to black ceramic back in June and like that better than the green, I thought I would get used to green but no......


I don't have a picture of the Bulova so I'll show you a salmon. That's my left arm cradling it and my watch is under water, I actually need a good water tight watch.


A picture of me at work.............


Below dressed for work & what I drive, 18 1/2 foot ATEC Sockeye tunnel hull with a 90 hp Honda Jet.


Driving home from work;


Heading to work with my German Shepherd Boss riding the now. He is my head of security in the Bush.


One of the local youngsters having lunch;


----------



## NiceGuyTom (Feb 1, 2013)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic, 2005 Lexus IS300, Property Manager.


----------



## smoke.n.shadows (Dec 2, 2014)

MD of a small project management consultancy in Oil&Gas
Rolex GMTIIC would be my go-to wearer.
I have a 2015 Mercedes GL, a 2015 Merdeced A220 AMG Sport & a 911(997) for weekends.


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

As a Controls Engineer I get to spend time in the office as well as much time out in the field (plant floor) debugging the lines, checking for device connections and wiring so there is a good chance my watch can get banged up. My updated current collection consists of the watches in the picture below. The Seiko Monster is my newest addition and is my beater for work when out in the field/ gym / running around etc...
One day I plant to pick up a Sinn U1 be my all rounder.
Cheers,
Anatoly


----------



## jnadz (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm a veterinarian and recently I've been wearing this everyday.









I drive an Audi S5 most of the time, but I love my 65 Chevy C10 pickup for fun.

Funny, people seem to commonly share their watch and car. Those are my two hobbies/passions. Many of my other belongings are pretty humble, but when I splurge it's usually on a car or watch.


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

Ohio criminal defense and family law attorney:


----------



## Zachary Paine (Jul 31, 2012)

Computer sales and repair (student studying psychology, computer science, ((and neuroscience for fun on off time) Common watch is a samsung galaxy gear just because it's really handy, I am forever getting texts having to take pictures of tech data and other stuff the watch supplies me with right at my wrist so I just love it for work. however if I'm not working (Which is rare seeing I'm becoming a manager there) It's gotta be a Citizen Eco drive or seiko.


----------



## Trojanhov (Jun 26, 2013)

Clinical pharmacist in Beverly Hills, CA. Drive a Mercedes C250 and wear an Omega AT8500 every single day.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Bus Driver










Meridian MP08

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)

NOC technician. Ford Focus ST


Rolex Hulk
Seamaster Pro
Seiko throwback


----------



## AweSam8 (Dec 9, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> "Unexpected." But not a big deal, IMO. I guess it's more important what your team thinks. On some teams I know of, I think a nurse wearing a Rolex (for example) might be perceived as trying to make a statement of being "better" than his/her peers.


Oh... I just meant in terms of durability. I deal with washing hands all the time which could hurt the life of the alligator strap. Not to mention bodily fluids and such. I doubt the team would even know what a B&M is, but a ROLEX---I would never wear one of those to work!

Most of us make around the same amount of money. I know nurse who collects all the iPads, but I don't feel like she's trying to boast about. It's just her passion, just like mine would be the watch.


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)

AweSam8 said:


> Oh... I just meant in terms of durability. I deal with washing hands all the time which could hurt the life of the alligator strap. Not to mention bodily fluids and such. I doubt the team would even know what a B&M is, but a ROLEX---I would never wear one of those to work!
> 
> Most of us make around the same amount of money. I know nurse who collects all the iPads, but I don't feel like she's trying to boast about. It's just her passion, just like mine would be the watch.


I agree.

Who cares what his colleagues think. Why should he have to wear a lesser watch just because his co-workers place less importance on what they wear?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Ard said:


> I am a fly fishing guide in Alaska
> 
> A picture of me at work.............
> 
> ...


Oh my Gosh there is so much awesome in these pictures I don't know what to say other than WOW!

I work in sales for an Italian food company in NYC. 
My ride is MTA or CitiBike, I like to rotate my watches a bit, with four getting consistent love:

MM300:










Omega SMP Midsize quartz (original seller pic)










Seiko Sbgx053:










And my Speedy reduced (currently out for service)


----------



## jhoyden (Dec 18, 2014)

Illustrator.
I got this watch in 2001. I picked all the components and they ordered it from Rolex for me. I'm told you can no longer get the all brushed oyster bracelet if your watch has the date. When paying this much, it seems crazy that they have restrictions. My bracelet also tapers, unlike the new versions, but it wears like a piece of me and I never think about it. I had another Rolex in the 90s that I accidentally put in the washing machine (it was in the pocket of my robe), set to "hot." I fished it out as soon as I realized (5 minutes maybe), and that one came out pristine, and fine. So I like wearing a watch that can take that. In contrast, the watch that I inherited from my dad gives me worry because it is fragile (manual wind, croc strap).


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Computer programmer, though been doing lots of Systems Admin stuff as of lately.

Been alternating between these 3 watches as of lately. The Citizen Ti is my beater (work on motorcycle, bikes, around house, lots of scratches). The Hamilton GMT and Mido Autoquartz I take to work, but remove once I use the keyboard. Drive a BMW e46 coupe.









I'm also into older watches. For a while I was wearing a different one each day to work. Here's one of mine that's a bit more rare since it's on a stainless case (not base metal):


----------



## thenewcollector (Oct 26, 2013)

sk412 said:


> Fulltime student in accounting/fulltime worker as a shift manager for cvs pharmacy.
> 
> I usually rotate between these


Those are some fantastic watches for a student.

I'm currently working for a major steel company as a financial analyst on an internship. Will be a full time accounting student finishing fourth year as of September.

Currently daily wearers are:


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

Time to update this one.

Still an international student (final semester of my Master's starts tomorrow!) - working on the side of course.
Still drive my Z4.

Now wearing this daily, as I have sold everything else


----------



## makmakako (May 29, 2011)

Medical resident.

View attachment 3137090

View attachment 3137106


And a G-Shock for when things might get bloody - one of those rectangular, blacked out, negative ones because I like to pretend I'm military when I'm actually just some dude who's hoping his pager doesn't blow up. I don't seem to have a picture of it because it's G-15 level classified.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

Middle School Computer-Apps./Business teacher (yes, there are days I wonder why I got an MBA for this).

I wear a Glycine Airman 18.


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

makmakako said:


> Medical resident.
> 
> View attachment 3137090
> 
> ...


Curious what specialty?

Sent from my 16M


----------



## makmakako (May 29, 2011)

Internal Medicine.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Code monkey & snake oil salesman / customer expectations management specialist (everything is going to be OK)

I rotate through all my watches so a daily wearer could be any of them. E.g.


----------



## watchVT (Mar 17, 2013)

jhoyden said:


> View attachment 2395929
> 
> Illustrator.
> I got this watch in 2001. I picked all the components and they ordered it from Rolex for me. I'm told you can no longer get the all brushed oyster bracelet if your watch has the date. When paying this much, it seems crazy that they have restrictions. My bracelet also tapers, unlike the new versions, but it wears like a piece of me and I never think about it. I had another Rolex in the 90s that I accidentally put in the washing machine (it was in the pocket of my robe), set to "hot." I fished it out as soon as I realized (5 minutes maybe), and that one came out pristine, and fine. So I like wearing a watch that can take that. In contrast, the watch that I inherited from my dad gives me worry because it is fragile (manual wind, croc strap).


Where exactly did you order this from..?


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

watchVT said:


> Where exactly did you order this from..?


Good question, does it only look fake to my eyes?


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Photographer 
The SNK809 Seiko flieger with a leather flieger strap.
Mazda3


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Hasaf said:


> Middle School Computer-Apps./Business teacher (yes, there are days I wonder why I got an MBA for this).
> 
> I wear a Glycine Airman 18.
> View attachment 3137346


This watch is so awesome, have been lusting it for a while


----------



## markmartens81 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm a medical doctor and right now my Oris Aquis Date is my favorite daily watch. The orange matches perfectly with the interior lighting of my BMW X1


----------



## CampClippers (Feb 7, 2015)

I am a computer program and I either wear my Oceanaut Baltica, Christian Van Sant Monarchy or Jivago Titan. I wish I could put up pictures of me wearing them but I just cleared out my phone. Will do it on another thread soon for sure.


----------



## mdaclarke (Jan 31, 2015)

Solicitor (Attorney for the Americans), Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch (Hesalite Crystal)


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Also an attorney. I rotate watches, but this one most often wins.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtaylor444 (Jul 4, 2014)

Also a solicitor (attorney), offshore. Omega seamaster 300m ie the Jimmy Bond one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikonnut (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm a machinist by trade and wearing a watch is a good way to lose a hand so... Just getting back into this watch thing! I'll get some pics of something shiny soon!


----------



## David Holt (Sep 3, 2014)

I work in product development for a pharma/nutrition company. My job title is "Scientist"...although I need more data to confirm that . My car is a truck - a 2010 Nissan Frontier (or my Yamaha). I can't say I have a daily wearer...more like a weekly. But if I had to pick one, it would likely be the B&M Capeland S. In general, I like reasonably priced (even cheap) watches, both quartz and mechanical.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

I've posted before, but I gave myself a new title recently: independent software architecture consultant; primarily focused on large scale transactional software systems architecture and operations architecture. If you're in the SF Bay area, drop me a PM, I give a professional discount to fellow WIS. My most recent watch acquisition has dominated wrist time: silver bezel EZM2:



Thin, accurate, simple, and tough. (Like me :-db-);-), well except for the thin part, I could stand to lose a few. inches.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2015)

Aerospace Engineer here (again). Decided a pilot watch was as appropriate as a tool watch, but better in both style and legibility. The NATO is certainly appropriate to my military surroundings... though I've yet to see a single NATO, ZULU, etc. on any service members' wrists.










Oris Big Crown Timer, replacing my earlier Seiko Superior w/slide rule. (Not to mention a few other flipped watches along the way.)

As for vehicle... I have 4 months to go on the CC lease. I'll probably have to lease one more time due to lots of other expenses this year. Audi is leasing out A3's pretty aggressively. But a loaded-up Golf, either a GTI or TDI, would also do nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FernandoValenzuela (Dec 23, 2008)

Corporate finance manager for a large, publicly traded company. I rotate through my watches on a regular rotation so I don't have a daily wearer. My two favorites if I had to narrow it down, would be my Oris diver and my Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono:


----------



## sakebomb (Jan 7, 2015)

Real estate broker. Here are my daily wearers.


----------



## Polynwa (Dec 28, 2013)

Slacker, Professional Model United Nations participant, occasional writer, wannabe film critic and sub-professional bowler. Daily wearer is a Mondaine.


----------



## Dslack3 (Oct 16, 2014)

Profession: Medical Student
Daily Driver: Ford Focus ST
Watches: Sinn 556 White dial 1/150, Maratac Mid Pilot, Smiths Everest (For Sale Thread), Seiko SNZ Diver on mesh


----------



## Symmetry (Feb 9, 2015)

Project Manager in the oil and gas industry.
These are the two ones that get almost all wrist time lately:








And my car is an Audi A3.


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

Marketing... 9 months and going strong with this one.


----------



## Adzy (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey guys..
Logistical operations Manager
Ford Focus ST Stage 3
At the moment I daily bash a 007 or Oris Aquis Date.....


----------



## Lelocle (Jan 3, 2015)

Teacher. I wear this every day.



But I got a second watch this weekend. And there are 2 days a week I can wear a polo, so this one will make my weekly rotation plus weekends


----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

Accountant,

SubC No date and sometimes Omega SMP300










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Mechanical Engineer here, my daily wear watch is between a few affordables depending on the day. Right now its a Vostok Amphibian SE. I'm also a car guy like many other posters on this thread. My daily driver rotates between a 2010 Toyota FJ Cruiser (perfect for the Colorado mountains) and a 2013 VW Jetta Sportwagen TDI. My weekend car is a 1988 Saab 900 SPG.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

David Holt said:


> I work in product development for a pharma/nutrition company. My job title is "Scientist"...although I need more data to confirm that . My car is a truck - a 2010 Nissan Frontier (or my Yamaha). I can't say I have a daily wearer...more like a weekly. But if I had to pick one, it would likely be the B&M Capeland S. In general, I like reasonably priced (even cheap) watches, both quartz and mechanical.
> 
> View attachment 3155810


I know nothing about motorcycles, but that thing is super cool looking. Just said to my wife, "If I ever buy a bike it will look like this"


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

*Profession*: Web Developer
*Daily Watch*: Nomos Orion Weiss 35
*Weekender*: Omega Speedmaster Professional


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Film/TV producer. Daily wear is a PP 5712.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

I've been drilling wells for 18+ years. My daily beater is an orange monster.

It's takes a beating and keeps on ticking.


----------



## xlr8rbmx (Feb 25, 2015)

Great thread, lots of nice watches and vehicles.

I'm a fighter pilot and wear a G-Shock GW3500B-1A daily. Also plane, car, truck, and motorcycle enthusiast:













































Cheers


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm a professor at a liberal arts college. I wear a Moray 40mm, a Tropik ss and incoming a Raven Vintage 40mm (thinking of getting a Tissot Visodate as well). I ride a cross bicycle to go to work.


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

guspech750 said:


> I've been drilling wells for 18+ years. My daily beater is an orange monster.
> 
> It's takes a beating and keeps on ticking.
> 
> ...


COOL!


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

I am art painter and I use every possibility to snooze during the day that requires alarm to wake me up whenever is needed. Seiko Bell-matic is the watch that I wear most of the time but I use Tag Heuer Monaco on weekends or on lazy days.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Attorney - rolex sub c


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

I am a commercial real estate agent


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

Bump on this very interesting post. So add mine here.... Business planning Executive here. Don't really have daily wear. Swapping around with affordable watches like Steinhart Diver, Pilot; Seiko 007, Orient M-Force, for outdoor sports I usually go with my G-Shock. Drive Hyundai Elantra. Loves car but car price in Singapore is ridiculous crazy...


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

US military, and I typically wear my 007 on oyster bracelet or black ZULU.


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

36mm Explorer. Maybe a moonwatch would be more appropriate, but I'm not sure the hesalite could hang.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm a revenue analyst for a software company. The Black Bay is on my wrist every day. If I have to work on the weekend, I get a furry intern. 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vince.cb (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm ingenious. Someone who is not intimated by the artificial boundaries society imposes.
Ref. 116520



Have a blessed day to everyone on this forum, I pray to everyone going through tough times, and good ones.

V


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

vince.cb said:


> I'm ingenious. Someone who is not intimated by the artificial boundaries society imposes.


A stalker, nudist, or otherwise?


----------



## bxi47 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm a student. My daily wear is this modded amphibia


----------



## evanPGH (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm a credit analyst. Daily driver is this:

2014 Mazda 3





Daily watch:

Tudor Grantour


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Head of Shipping for a Commodity Trader (steel) and Oil Tanker owning company. Car: Nissan Juke 1.6T (was bought for the Mrs but she never passed her test). No daily wearer, one from Tissot Visodate, Gigandet Redbaron, CW C70, CW C60, Android Divemaster 200, 2 x modified Amphibias, Komandierskie, 2 x G-shock, 2 x swatch and a few others. Currently have CW C11 MSL Auto and Mercer Brigadier on order.


----------



## MISAOK (Dec 23, 2014)

Profession: Doctor
Daily Wear Watch: Omega Speedmaster Professional 3570


----------



## rsanz (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm an architect, designing and building healthcare buildings (hospitals, mostly).

Daily Driver: '08 Altima Coupe, blue

Daily wearer: Mido Ocean Star Captain IV (sometimes switch in my gray/gray Helson Shark Diver). 


















Next purchase it likely going to be an Eterna Tangaroa chronograph (image borrowed from IguanaSell).


----------



## socrates35 (Apr 21, 2014)

Professional (classical) musician: Piano teacher/ vocal coach/ choral director/ accompanist. Daily wear: SARB035


----------



## kmbas (Oct 18, 2014)

Middle school technology teacher, daily driver is 2011 Ford Mustang, and I rotate through my collection of auto's and quartz's.


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

School principal. I rotate through a few, but the watch I would call my daily is a Sinn 556i because it does everything comfortably (I'm not a suit/tie every day sort of principal ).


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Music Teacher/Classical Singer- I definitely don't make enough to keep this as an ongoing hobby!!

I'm intrigued by how many people work in schools!!


----------



## thebigjt (Jul 6, 2014)

CFP (Certified Financial Planner) and part-time faculty member in same field at a University. Daily wear is Cocktail Time but have my eyes on a few sports watches for next purchase.


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

Fun thread! I'm a writer (I write books) and like many others here, I often rotate watches. Sometimes it's a modern Mondaine automatic. Sometimes it's a Rolex Datejust Perpetual. Lately, I've been enjoying my Borel Cocktail Watch. I live in Tokyo where I rely entirely on the city's amazing trains to get around.


----------



## DHiL (Jan 9, 2012)

CRE Valuation

I drive an E90 M3

I wear a Speedmaster 3523.30


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Profession: commercial leasing agent
Daily wearer: Breitling 
Driver: 2014 bwm


----------



## JohannesB (Mar 15, 2015)

High school teacher. 2014 Ford Focus. VSA Airboss.


----------



## Wcso873 (Feb 5, 2015)

Narcotics Detective. Lum-Tec or green Rangeman (switch off and on). 2009 Caddy Escalade


----------



## crafted (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm an architect and my daily wear is a Seiko SNK809 with a domed mineral crystal. Project watch is a Weiss Field Watch homage that I'm going to build from parts.


----------



## HJCM (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm an Occupational Therapist (OTR/L). My daily watch for now is a Seiko SARB065 "Cocktail Time" and daily driver is a 2014 Mercedes Benz CLA250.


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

Gig: Software sales
Watch: Haven't settled on 1 yet, but suspect it will be this due to neutral color.
Rig: 2014 VW

Goes hand in hand with the watch imo!


----------



## Patsbox7 (Jul 22, 2012)

I am a technician/ sales rep for Dish and DirecTV. My job can be pretty rough on watches, so my daily is a Seiko 5 SPR430. I love it!


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

criminal defense and family law attorney: 
*Nomos Tangente 38* at work... *Sinn U1* once i get home


----------



## UberDave (Jan 13, 2015)

Algorithmic Option Trading. My only watch at present, and therefore daily wearer, the Glashutte Senator Observer.


----------



## alien1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Solutions director at a consulting company.

Drive a minivan (two kiddies will do that to a man).

Daily wearer is this


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

CJIT st a Regional level


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

Mine is currently the Casio pathfinder PAW 1300. Although I have just ordered a PRW 2500 titanium to replace it. 

I need something tough that is easy to read, accurate and the altimeter function is very helpful.

the 1300 did all that. Why did I upgrade? Do I need a reason?


----------



## goatscapeable (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm a pilot, I typically wear a Citizen Nighthawk or older Omega SMP, and my daily driver is a Pilatus PC-12:







My first officer:


----------



## socrates35 (Apr 21, 2014)

Did I miss something in the OP? He asked for Profession and Daily wear. Why all the auto references?


----------



## evanPGH (Jun 29, 2012)

socrates35 said:


> Did I miss something in the OP?


Yes you did.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Fun thread (though I didn't read all 78 pages). I'm an occupational therapist in an acute care (hospital) setting. Everything in the rotation gets worn (except the ginormous metal gshock). But the Sinn 856 is starting to be the runaway favorite. I drive a 2012 GTI.


----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)

Probably posted here before, but my daily and career may have been different.

Job: Banker

Watch: TAG WAN2110 while I pinch pennies for a Rolex 114060

Car: 2012 Civic


----------



## Robbyb03 (Aug 7, 2014)

Profession: Air Traffic Control Specialist
Daily Watch(es): Baume et Mercier Capeland and a Tag Heuer Aquaracer
Daily Driver: Toyota Highlander


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

Iam a 17yr old high school student.The citizen i wear on mondays and fridays, the divers i cycle through on tuesday,wednesday and thursday.No car


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

IT Infrastructure architect
VC Overseas
Mercedes A180 2014

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm an adult echocardiographer on the inpatient side.

I daily a citizen Eco-drive but also regularly rotate my skindiver and date-just.

I drive a 2012 Jetta sportwagen tdi.


----------



## arcraider (Apr 27, 2015)

Military, 
24/7 daily wear-vostok amphibia, 
24/7 daily ride (sorry, no car!) leo2


----------



## chumch (Apr 11, 2015)

Healthcare sales

Below is not my daily driver because I have a company vehicle (which I don't really associate with my personality since I didn't pick it. It's a Subaru Legacy BTW).


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sales rep, here's my current daily wearer


----------



## cee77 (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm currently a Brokerage Associate 
Daily Wear is a Tudor Ranger
Daily Driver is 2015 Jeep Cherokee 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerCFreem (Mar 6, 2015)

Wal-Mart Customer Service Manager. Daily wear is an Omega Seamaster. I drive a Nissan Versa Note.


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

After working at Heathrow for 15 years in airside ops, I upped sticks and moved to California where I run the security department at a large beach resort (which I hate by the way). My daily watch is a Tag Heuer Indy 500 or Seiko SSC017. I am just about to land a job at an FBO where I can play with planes again. This is gonna be a little more hands on than the Heathrow position though, so the Tag will probably not see too many days airside.
















Oh, and daily driver


----------



## Porsena (Feb 20, 2013)

Advertising and my fave daily watch is this. Classy but unique.


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Job - CPA/Consultant. 

Watches - cycle - 1948 Omega Seamaster bumper, Rolex Sub, Breitling Transocean, Baume & Mercier Capeland, Tag Heuer Formula 1 Calibre 16, Tag Heuer 2000 (the one that started it all) & Tissot Ballade III. Which depends on how I feel and what clients I a meeting with. 

Vehicle - Jeep Grand Cherokee - it gets to clients in any weather.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I am a truck rental sales manager, and my daily driver is a company car (2015 Chrysler 200S). I'm usually wearing one of these.


----------



## Charlie3755 (Mar 20, 2014)

.


----------



## alton1 (May 2, 2010)

I have a Master's in Social Work and work as the Community Resource Specialist for a faith-based (Christian) agency providing casework, information & assistance, etc. for seniors age 60 and older. I drive a 2001 Oldsmobile Aurora and my daily wear watch while at work is this Longines Saint-Imier:


----------



## ShortOnTime3 (Dec 23, 2013)

I need to update as I have a new (to me) car and new job! 

I'm a strategist at a medical education company, I drive an '11 M3, and I wear whatever I want on a daily basis because I work from home!


----------



## muphasta (May 10, 2015)

I am a computer systems administrator for an organization I'll not mention. I rotate between my G-Shock AWG-M100, a 14 year old Movado, and a banged up Citizen Eco-Drive I picked up at a pawn shop last month for $13 out the door.


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Great thread. Don't know how I've missed it for this long on WUS...

I am a clergyman (priest). I wear a MkII Kingston (ordination gift). I'm a fan of Submariners and James Bond. b-)

My ride is a 11 year old Lincoln Aviator with almost 230k mi. that was donated to the church.










And for when things get messy a G-Shock GW-5000.










And my birthday is tomorrow, and I'm getting my first Suunto. A Core Ultimate Black (not my pic).


----------



## yegon (Mar 14, 2015)

Posting fail, phone.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Work: Senior manager in MNC R&D company(product development)

Watch: Rolex sub, milgauss, PAM 000. My job is super tough on watch as i am flying, traveling, testing prototype and walking thru factory all the time.

Car: VW golf(company car) as i travel more than 300 days out of the year if not more.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

EXP II

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingcamel (Apr 20, 2014)

Poker player


----------



## trident1970 (Jun 1, 2016)

Profession: Associate Director for news for a major television network.

Daily watch: Varies. Usually a LumiNox but could also be an Omega Planet Ocean or my new Panerai Luminor


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I am a Sales Executive in the building materials industry in Boston, MA. I drive a 2014 Chevy Silverado 1500 and wear this Tag Heuer Aquaracer more than my other watches.


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

UX Engineer for a prominent Silicon Valley tech company.

I'm rotating through a few, but my Sinn 356 acrylic tends to take the lion's share.


----------



## LikeClockWork (Jun 7, 2016)

baller, whatever watch I want


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> Great thread. Don't know how I've missed it for this long on WUS...
> 
> I am a clergyman (priest). I wear a MkII Kingston (ordination gift). I'm a fan of Submariners and James Bond. b-)
> 
> ...


Well, the Suunto is long gone, and I had the MkII cerakoted. Still loving it and the GW-5000.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Good ol' deadbeat, SKX.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

My ..... is huge though.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I am an engineer, I have many watches, some expensive, some very affordable.

I've a thing for chronographs and Vostok Amphibias, but I am also developing a taste for old square Casio G shocks.

At the moment I am away for business and my rotation consist in:

1) A Heuer Carrera
2) Custom Amphibia by Favinov
3) Vostok Albatros
4) Vostok Neptune
5) a Soviet Elektronika
6) Seiko SRP 655 (first Seiko diver)
7) A gold Casio 5600EG

I change watch almost everyday.


----------



## Jkhoury (Sep 14, 2016)

I have this watch and LOVE it! Go Aegir!


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm currently the guitar technician at Falcetti Music in Springfield Massachusetts. I don't really have a daily, but I've been wearing my seiko chrono lately









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Kitchen, bath & addition design/build for over 40 years.

Different watch for each day of the month. Today's:


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Working in finance and a couple of IWCs are rotating as my daily wear


----------



## Maljunulo (Aug 14, 2016)

Retired.

Grand Seiko SBGX063.


----------



## sloopd06 (Jul 31, 2015)

Commercial real estate broker. Recently been wearing my Sinn 556i.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Another long night in the 911 dispatch center. I always consider the Airman to by my "work watch" - much easier to keep track of a 12h shift with a 4-hander.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Retired Locomotive Engr. 40 years on 3 RRs. Hence the moniker X Traindriver Art.
I'm photographically challenged do no pics of my fave wearers
Everyone on the planet has seen my fave wearer anyway. Citizen EcoZilla

Wore Hammy RR Grade pocket watches for 16 years then switched to RR Grade
Bulova Accutron wristie (218 model). Flipped it. One o those ones I wish I had back.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Work: Product and Brand manager for one of the largest hardware company.

Watch: Usually rocking the sub

Ride: VW Tiguan for work, BMW 1 Series for weekend. Plenty of traveling in between, looking to get my million mile club badge soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan030389 (Nov 6, 2013)

Firefighter/Paramedic
Work watch - Luminox navy seal colormark









Everyday wear is a Hamilton Khaki titanium 









daily driver 2012 Frontier









Toys
2012 Mustang GT. 700 horsepower 








Project toy - 1986 Jeep Comanche getting an LS1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phillycheez (Mar 4, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Well, the Suunto is long gone, and I had the MkII cerakoted. Still loving it and the GW-5000.


Coolest priest ever.

With that DLCd Kingston you look like you ready to fight the devil on your off days.


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

I work with facility management most days I wear my Archimede Pilot Orginal Lim.Ed at work.

We have two cars I drive a Toyota Starlet to work every Day,
and my Wife have a Mercedes C 180 Kompressor.


----------



## mph57 (Nov 20, 2006)

I fly this:









I drive this:









I wear these:


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

UPDATE:

Still a financial planner but my daily wearers are the AP15703 & the Hulk!


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Professional Retired Guy who's daily wear watch changes daily.


----------



## davelemi (Mar 28, 2016)

Biotech Sales- alternate between IWC and Grand Seiko


----------



## Navy Sailor (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## jalfreem (Mar 26, 2014)

The Honda Civic of the watch world. Nothing fancy, but one of the best value for money spent on car and watch.


----------



## jalfreem (Mar 26, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> For work I sell medical implants, and most of the time I'm wearing my 007 when working, though I try to rotate between my other watches as much as possible. I drive a 2006 Honda Civic with 233,000 miles that still runs as well as a new car.


Honda Civic with the Civic of the watch world, skx007. nothing fancy, but does the job.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

I sell the stuff coming off the truck








Drive this








Wear this








And I love this









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jalfreem (Mar 26, 2014)

I am a funeral director. My most worn daily watch is my Seiko Sarb 033. When I am home, usually the Seiko SKX007 or 009. The 007 was mistaken for a sub the other night working at my town festival, by a business friend wearing a Datejust. Perfect watch etiquette solution. We discussed our reasons for our watch purchases. He wanted a Rolex, now he wants another so as to have one for each child. He loved how it looked, and loved the story behind it. So, maybe he will start into WIS based on our encounter.


----------



## TLN (Jul 21, 2015)

Networking Engineer.
Nomos Club Automat
BMC Bike to work.


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

numbernine said:


> UX Engineer for a prominent Silicon Valley tech company.
> 
> I'm rotating through a few, but my Sinn 356 acrylic tends to take the lion's share.
> 
> View attachment 9475402


Small world. I'm also a UX engineer for a large SV company. I wonder if we work together. 

These two get most most of my wrist time.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Mph57:
Wow!!! 
I have a pal, John Bowen who sits in right seat of Triple 7 flying regularly to Sao Paulo, Brazil. American A L. Flew B58's And like "Sully", a graduate
of the AF Academy. He used to chide me for only being a locomotive Engr.
My response was "Johnny, how often do you fly a plane that has 1/3rd of it's propulsion 6,500 feet behind you". An 118 car loaded coal train nuther 
words!! 15,000 hp. Who knows how much tractive effort? Gobs and Gobs to be sure.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Corvette Doug (Aug 6, 2016)

I own a commericial roofing company.

I rotate the stock between the following watches:
Omega Titanium Seamaster
Omega Seamaster GMT
Omega Speedmaster Pro
Bell & Ross Big Date
Seiko Astron Dual Time
Seiko Prospex SUN023
The Astron gets the most time though. Love that it's always exactly on time.

Depending on the weather my daily drivers are a 2012 GMC Denali or my 2015 Corvette Stingray


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

One of my World-timers.............This week the re-designed Ball WT:


----------



## mph57 (Nov 20, 2006)

arogle1stus said:


> Mph57:
> Wow!!!
> I have a pal, John Bowen who sits in right seat of Triple 7 flying regularly to Sao Paulo, Brazil. American A L. Flew B58's And like "Sully", a graduate
> of the AF Academy. He used to chide me for only being a locomotive Engr.
> ...


Funny you should mention that....For the longest time I wanted to a locomotive engineer on Great Northern's Empire Builder. Took that train numerous times to see my grandparents back in the 1960s. I still have a small collection of RR pocket watches Hamilton, Elgin, South Bend, etc. Loved train travel back in the 60s!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

davelemi said:


> Biotech Sales- alternate between IWC and Grand Seiko
> View attachment 9487162
> 
> 
> View attachment 9487170


Which biotech? Curious since I am in the field (not literally in the field as in sales though )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

Software development supervisor. We have a shirt and tie dress code. My daily wear watch has generally been my Stowa Marine Original, but since I got my Speedmaster Pro a few weeks ago that's what I've been wearing every day.


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)

I am a merchant mariner (work on boats). Drive a Jeep Grand Cherokee and my two favorite watches are below:


----------



## Perazzi-man (Oct 14, 2014)

Country lawyer--Vacheron 4500v


----------



## alien1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Director, consulting company, life sciences industries.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sgmartz (May 7, 2012)

Manager in large, very large, energy company










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Retired Chef...its either retire or, like a broke down horse your either glue or enjoying a nice paddock. Im enjoying my pasture by selling antiques/rare books on ebay as I have since 2000. My car, sorry Ive never thought to take a picture of it, is a hard top 1957 Mercedes Benz S160. Less than 35,000 miles on it. Think Tintin or an old Italian Taxi. My watch is one of 50 plus vintage pieces ranging from the the 30s to the 70s. 1 each month or so so I can keep track of their movements. Might be a pun in there somewhere.


----------



## Bowkill91 (Apr 26, 2016)

Retired Geologist full time Bowhunter the one auto I am going to keep(selling the other 35) and my hunting watch


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

MPH57:
Are you old enuff to remember the merger between the CB&Q and 3 other RR's?
The Burlington name came from Chicago, Burlington and Quincy (all Illinois towns) when
it and the other RRs merged it became Burlington & Northern (Northern from Great
Northern).
I started my RR career as a Locomotive Fireman on the now defunct RR CRI&P. Chicago,
Rock Island & Pacific. The R I had 2 passengers that were steam. No 4 and No 8.
I remember one trip from Ft Worth to Herrington Ks. Just north of the Red River Mr. Choate
the Engr made up an hours delay leaving F W. Speed Recorder showed our speed @ 118 mph.

in 1956 the R I terminated steam power and swiched to GE diesels. Model F7's. Nic named 
"Covered Wagons". Wagons were pictured in every RR oriented film of the era.

Thot I'd like steam. Found it to be atrocious type of service. Course the Engr stayed clean and
comfy. The Fireman? Not so much!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

Foodservice broker sale Rep if u have 20 minutes I will explain what that is. 
Also I am a professional musician (20% of my yearly gross) and I own 2 rent houses. 
I buy much nicer watches than someone of my economic station should be buying.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

jalfreem said:


> Honda Civic with the Civic of the watch world, skx007. nothing fancy, but does the job.


I never thought of it that way but that's a really good comparison!


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

Student (philosophy major); I wear a Seiko SNZH55 or a cheap Casio and drive a '14 Honda Accord


----------



## yongkun (Apr 23, 2013)

Coordinating regional projects 

Wearing a ball train master legend, occasional omega AT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

mph57 said:


> I fly this:
> 
> View attachment 9484714
> 
> ...


You win. Cool job, great toys.


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

Technical director and principal software engineer for a small technology company doing business with the federal government; my rotation's in my signature line. But my go-to would be the Bremont.

Oh, and I drive a Subaru Outback; I'll spare you the pictures.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Kop (Aug 7, 2013)

Work: Investment Banking

Drive:









Daily Wear: PAM 048









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TLN (Jul 21, 2015)

I've talking to my friends recently, and been told that you barely see any higer-end watches in IT companies in SV or Seattle, expect top-level management. While lots of people working in IT business can afford it, you barely see submariner or seamaster. Can anyone confirm on that?


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

I dunno about Seattle, but in Silicon Valley, you see everything—smartwatches, Casio digitals, Timex (analog and digital), fashion quartz, fitness trackers, fitness watches, G-shocks, and mechanicals. You can’t tell a person’s position on the pay scale, but you can get a glimmer of their personality. It’s more important to have a watch that meets your needs than to have a watch that’s expensive.


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

Just a regular blue collar guy here. I service 18 wheelers (KW, Peterbilt, etc.) Heavy equipment(Large forklifts, grove cranes, deck engines, compressors ). Been slow because the majority of our work is oilfield trucks and equipment but since its fell off ao has my job, so money is real tight now. But my main everyday watch would be my ga100 gshock or my 6900cs.

pew~pew~


----------



## dinodays (May 8, 2016)

Healthcare programmer 
Custom made vaj. 7753 chrono.
One mean green 300cc Vespa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't differentiate, just whatever suits my mood.

Yesterday was a Tudor, today is a Traser tomorrow most likely a Seiko.


----------



## S1k (Mar 9, 2016)

I live in SV and work for a tech company and all my friends are in tech (both startups and big name ones). 
There are lot of high end mechanical watches and ofcourse loads of smart watches too (apple watch mainly).

The best place for me to spot watches is on my train commute or at coffee shops on weekends. I've seen plenty of subs, aqua terras, panerais and speedys on the train. I've see ALS, Pateks and maybe a few JLCs on the very high end at coffee shops.



TLN said:


> I've talking to my friends recently, and been told that you barely see any higer-end watches in IT companies in SV or Seattle, expect top-level management. While lots of people working in IT business can afford it, you barely see submariner or seamaster. Can anyone confirm on that?


----------



## jgunt3r (Mar 24, 2016)

Software Sales in the Automotive industry

Hamilton Khaki Field on a maratac nato is my go to on the road!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worksjo (Dec 29, 2015)

I live in the Pacifc Northwest, I'm a the Director of Operations for a payroll company.

I don't wear anything too crazy, but I love them all. 
The weekday rotation is:
Oyster Perpetual 114300
Speedy Pro
Omega Railmaster chrono
Breitling Navitimer 806 1965


----------



## goodknifeworks (Apr 18, 2013)

What's the lug width on these? Love this watch, thinking of buying one...


----------



## jonmdavis (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm a retail buyer. Alternate between Tudor Black Bay, vintage Omega Seamaster, and Hamilton GG-W-113.


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

I design trains for a living. Locomotives, light rail, streetcars, and high speed. For the past year and a half my daily wearer has been my Breitling Avenger II GMT.

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

thomisking said:


> I design trains for a living. Locomotives, light rail, streetcars, and high speed. For the past year and a half my daily wearer has been my Breitling Avenger II GMT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, I figured your profession would be screaming for a railmaster or something by Ball?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

MontRoyal said:


> Oh man, I figured your profession would be screaming for a railmaster or something by Ball?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, don't get me wrong I like the omega, but I fell in love with the Breitling; plus it's an avenger...made me feel like a superhero.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

College Student for a Bachelors Degree in Business Administration.
This is currently what I wear most often out of all of my watches so far.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Primary Care Physician Assistant working in Family Medicine.

I drive a 2010 Lexus IS350










I don't really have a watch that I wear daily. Usually just try to match my watch to my belt and shoes lol. Been wearing a lot of my new seikos and citizen lately.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## LiangYuMa (Dec 6, 2015)

I am still a college student, graduating next year, major in music composition. I wear all my watches in rotation to school =D (collection listed below in my signature)


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Medical student, mostly wear the SARB033 but in hospital always the Casio (easier to disinfect + stopwatch/timer).


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

college drop-out, done pretty well in life so far (hard work and great luck)and making 6 figures. Daily wear is between my Seiko chrono, my tissot lelocle, and a Target-purchased Casio MDV06.

Love my collection of Hamiltons though!


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Seems like a status inquiry. I think we have all kinds here, which is what I like about Watchuseek.

I'm an electrical regulatory engineer, my daily driver is a Honda Accord EX stickshift*, and my daily wearer these days is my Datejust.



* - It's remarkably fun to drive. With the stickshift, it is easy to tap into the VTEC powerband, while getting good fuel economy the rest of the time.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

*Good for you.*


----------



## madcanvis (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll play.

Environmental Test Engineer
2005 Mini Cooper S MT light mods(90k miles) and 1998 Toyota T100 AT 4wd xtra cab no mods (231k miles)
Daily: Seiko Black monster fitted to skx007 case and plongeur hands









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterManFong (Jul 14, 2016)

I work Retail Management. I don't have a particular daily watch. My boss always wonders if I got a new watch because I switch. BUT, my most common rotations for work are

G-Shock (Black)
Luminox Navy SEAL
Timex Expedition Scout 
Hamilton Khaki Mechanical
Invicta (one of the Submariner homages/copies)
Seiko SARG009
Victorinox Infantry


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm an airline pilot.
When I go to work I usually wear a G-Shock GA100-1A1. It is easy to switch time zones, and it doesn't attract attention if I fly to a country or city where personal safety is a concern. I painted the hands with lume to make it more visible in low light.
When I'm not working I rotate through the collection depending on the weather and the activities planned for the day. When I can't decide on something specific I usually default to a Seiko SRP313 Dracula.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm retired and every day is like a holiday, but, I get a little mixed up on the the actual day of the week.
So, I need not only the date but the day.


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

I'm a Mechanical Designer, specialising in mining and industrial equipment, I'm in an office 80% of my time so the MM300 is the default, Omega AT quartz for when I want something lighter and site visits my trusty and hard lived Orient gets a run. Mode of transit is my beaten and hard used '93 Toyota Hilux Surf, goes anywhere does everything, she'll rust before I retire her.


----------



## ispeshaled (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm a pharmacist and I currently rotate between a Sinn 556a and Sinn 356.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm a marine biologist that oversees the conservation and education efforts at a public aquarium.

Right now, I'm flipping between my Vostok Zissou and my Orient Symphony with a 4-5 NATO strap rotation.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vostock82 (Dec 1, 2016)

Stage and studio audio equipment rental and supply. As I rarely deal with the public, I wear a late 60s, French made, Swank. Its a sentimental piece, as it was my grandfathers, purposefully kept non restored. When I do have to deal with a client, I have a Rolex 1030 to slip on.


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

Im a Research Engineer for a medical device company. Currently wearing a Seiko SRP775 that I recently acquired. I also have a pile of Skagen watches that folks from our sister company in Denmark get a kick out of seeing stateside.


----------



## LouisRossi (Jun 24, 2015)

French student in physics and engineering. Daily wear is a 1982 Rolex DJ. I cycle to university.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Information Security "Analyst"

Just got through a heavy month of flipping, but currently I alternate between two watches.

Oris Propilot Big Crown Day Date
Squale 1521










As for a car, either the Volvo or the Toyota










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sal123 (Jan 10, 2017)

My profession is Financial Center Manager. I have a few less expensive watches that I sometimes wear (Movado, Edox, some designer brands) buy my daily "work" watch is usually my Rolex Datejust.









Until I recently purchased this Jaeger-LeCoultre.









And I drive a 2016 BMW 535ix (No, that's not my car in the background, lol).


----------



## Jkhoury (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm a physician, and rotate watches daily. Recent favorites are a 1952 Angelus chronograph, PP Calatrava, Omega Seamaster Pro 300, Oris Heritage Diver 65, and Bathys 100 Fathoms. Driving a 2008 BMW M3 (incredibly fun car, BTW).


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Designer/builder of high-end kitchens, baths and sunrooms.
Rotate a half-dozen everyday watches out of about 40 total; daily driver 2012 Altima coupe, weekend Cad sedan.


----------



## Lion611 (Nov 4, 2016)

Enrolled in my last year of law degree. My beater is a polar Rolex Explorer II 16570.


----------



## jsarche (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm a public information officer for a state government agency. My "work watch" is my Omega Planet Ocean chronograph, and I drive a 4Runner to the train station about 2 miles from my house for the ride downtown.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I'll play.

I have been Mr. Mom since 2009 when I walked away from the Banking scene. Prior to that I was an Account Executive with UPS for 11 years.

Most days I look like this guy while taking care of the kids after school. It's easier now since the youngest has been in school for three years now. Due to years of lugging strollers, diaper bags, bottles, and snacks, I still wear Cargo shorts 10 months out of the year. There is just not as much in those pockets as there used to be now that they are older.










Now if I can just find my Neighborhood version of Ann Jillian all will be good.

My car is a 2006 BMW 325i


----------



## sloopd06 (Jul 31, 2015)

Commercial real estate broker/investor. Daily wear is a Sinn 556i on bracelet. Just bought a ram 1500 crew cab.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)

Clinical Psychologist + Uni Lecturer 
Past month daily wearer is this:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

Stoshman said:


> Designer/builder of high-end kitchens, baths and sunrooms.
> Rotate a half-dozen everyday watches out of about 40 total; daily driver 2012 Altima coupe, weekend Cad sedan.
> 
> View attachment 10499666
> ...


Nice and interesting collecting. All in that sweet spot of balance between value and price. With Ward, Longines, and others posted in your thread you get an awful lot for your money....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

Financial Controller (if that sounds exciting, please have yourself checked out)

No daily wearer, but the three I wear the most are my 556i, my DA36 Black and now my new Logical Stars (no pic yet)

Car is a 2016 Audi A4


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Taco Bell shift manager


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

This is an interesting thread, I love reading about what you guys do for a living. I probably already posted here at some point in the past but I sell medical devices. Fun scary fact: did you know that when you have surgery there's likely a sales rep in the room too who has no formal medical training along with the nurses and docs? Yeah, I know, pretty freaky.

Don't have a daily wear watch, but rotate between a few. If I think I may get splattered with blood it's this one (just kidding!)









or if I'm feeling fancy probably this


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)

I am The chef of a little restaurant in the Virgin Islands. I have three Victorinox quartz watches with ss cases and sapphire crystals. I swear by them for working in a fast paced environment. They take knocks, heat, constant submersion, and a generally antagonistic environment. I love my autos but for work I wear these.


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

sloopd06 said:


> Commercial real estate broker/investor. Daily wear is a Sinn 556i on bracelet. Just bought a ram 1500 crew cab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so into that watch, been on my list for a while! How are you liking it? Has it met your expectations?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Civil Engineer, Damasko DA47 on leather:


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

To ask, what is your wrist circumference?

I have a pre-solar/atomic Blue Angels that I like a lot. I have stopped wearing it because I want the solar/atomic feature. I didn't get a another citizen because I was worried that the newer ones, which are larger, would be too big.



kory.murphy said:


> Architect and Citizen Navihawk Blue Angels.


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

Physical Therapist (student), and most often wear the Hamilton Khaki field in the clinic.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Information Security Director. I work at a mid sized but well known fashion company. Typically rotate between the Orient Star Classic and my Blumo. OS today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

I do stuff with numbers for a top pharmaceutical company (as exciting as the financial controller posts above)

Usually wearing one of the Omega's










I don't own a car but drive a VW Passat variant that I "borrow" from the company










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

Project Manager for big3 automation retooling

At the office Rolex OP 39mm.... At the car plant any of my seikos, currently kermit sea urchin


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

^ Love that OP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scjones88 (Dec 12, 2014)

Profession: Private Equity (middle-market) Acquisitions and Integrations
Daily Watch: Birth year 5513
My Ride: MTA


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

If your an accountant with a watch purchasing disease...a different one everyday.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> This is an interesting thread, I love reading about what you guys do for a living. I probably already posted here at some point in the past but I sell medical devices. Fun scary fact: did you know that when you have surgery there's likely a sales rep in the room too who has no formal medical training along with the nurses and docs? Yeah, I know, pretty freaky.
> 
> Don't have a daily wear watch, but rotate between a few. If I think I may get splattered with blood it's this one (just kidding!)
> 
> ...


Yeah, you posted on page 1 and posted the same Seiko. Same car too?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I was a software engineer working for a large defence contractor. Now I work in the public sector. First I was a senior analyst/programmer now I am .NET/SQL developer. They have changed my job title each year. Given that it's government there is probably a dedicated team of people responsible for that.

My two favourites at the moment are:





















I drive a mazda 3 GT. I am fairly sure I have posted previously but..... ;-P


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Buellrider said:


> Yeah, you posted on page 1 and posted the same Seiko. Same car too?


Unfortunately no.... it's a sore subject for me.

I used to drive a Honda Odyssey minivan, loved that thing to death. I have two toddlers and it was awesome. Now we were given company cars and I had to sell it, no point in owning an extra vehicle. It's a subaru and the awd is great in the snowy climate I live in, but it has nowhere near the room my van did.

Ah, the joys of working for a giant corporation 

Edit: Just went back and read my first post. Man, that was a long time ago! I drive that civic to 255k and then sold it for the minivan. No issues with either vehicle, my van had almost 200k when I had to sell it last summer. Hondas are unstoppable


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm a School Superintendent. Currently my daily wear is a black 2 line Pelagos.


----------



## Houdini5150 (Dec 29, 2016)

Desktop engineer. beijg new to collecting watches, I rotate between my bulova and g shock. If I know I will be deploying computers for sure I wear the g shock so I don't up my bulova so much. Soon I'll have more to pick from on a budget.


----------



## Seilu (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm a college student and my dailies rotate between Breitling Colt Auto, Tag Heurer Formula 1, or a Seiko Prospex "Blue Monster" on a NATO Strap. Omega Seamaster 300m or a Seiko Astron will be joining soon


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

emsee17 said:


> Financial Controller (if that sounds exciting, please have yourself checked out)
> 
> No daily wearer, but the three I wear the most are my 556i, my DA36 Black and now my new Logical Stars (no pic yet)
> 
> Car is a 2016 Audi A4


My wife is a controller and... Yeah... I wouldn't trade my work stress for hers... Lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi mates,

Interesting thread. About myself:

Background: _Industrial Engineer
_ Profession: _VP Industrial _at a multinational Cement Company

Rotation:
_
Headquarters & Office:

_














_ Factories & quarries_
















_ Business trips
_















_ Leisure
_








Cheers


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

Small business owner, primarily oilfield environmental and inspection services.
In the field I usually wear a Sinn U1.
Around the office it's usually my Rolex Air-King.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

JodyH said:


> Small business owner, primarily oilfield environmental and inspection services.
> In the field I usually wear a Sinn U1.
> Around the office it's usually my Rolex Air-King.
> 
> ...


I always try to sneak my pup into wrist shots... wish it was some sort of WUS rule that 50% of pics had to have a dog


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

Karlisnet said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> Interesting thread. About myself:
> 
> ...


Great collection!! You've made some excellent choices.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilotds (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm a pilot. I fly internationally so I like the GMT function. I also wear an Omega Speedmaster, Rolex GMT II and a Hamilton Pioneer fleiger pilot looking watch.

I also drive a Honda Pilot and a 1986 Mercedes 300SEL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

joepac said:


> emsee17 said:
> 
> 
> > Financial Controller (if that sounds exciting, please have yourself checked out)
> ...


True story...

My wife is a controller too... The amount of time we spend *****ing about work is staggering (hilarious, sad and true simultaneously)


----------



## SwissGuy (Jan 14, 2013)

Cocktail Bartender - Seiko SARB065 "Cocktail Time"









My Hamilton Khaki is also in the lineup.


----------



## johncaspian (Dec 2, 2015)

Great thread and some nice watches! 

I'm a firefighter and wear a Skx007 at work. Tough enough to take a beating, won't ruin my mood if it does break, and still scratches my mechanical watch itch.


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Changed jobs since my last post here. I'm now a crash technician for the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration.

Daily wear









Daily drive









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

emsee17 said:


> True story...
> 
> My wife is a controller too... The amount of time we spend *****ing about work is staggering (hilarious, sad and true simultaneously)


Theres two types of accountants. Those that hate and those that lie.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rocat said:


> I'll play.
> 
> I have been Mr. Mom since 2009 when I walked away from the Banking scene. Prior to that I was an Account Executive with UPS for 11 years.
> 
> ...


You have told much in this post, but have neglected to give one salient piece of information: What is your daily wear watch? ;-)


----------



## e9stibi (Dec 19, 2008)

Nissan Murano 2005 and










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm a cop and drive a Toyota Camry SE, wear a g-shock at work and any one of these when not at work. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Malice 146 said:


> I'm a cop and drive a Toyota Camry SE, wear a g-shock at work and any one of these when not at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't comment too often on collections but you have a very nice one there. That Heuer is fantastic!


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm a category manager (buyer) for a large sporting goods chain. Nothing too exciting on the wrist in comparison to you guys but this one seems to fit reasonably well in the office, on the range testing product, or in duck blind as this pic shows.








The daily drive is 2012 Silverado that was my first brand new vehicle. It's treated me far better than I've deserved.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

My official title: 
Solution Partner Manager, Enterprise Mobility
Government and Hospitality

What it means is that I work with a range of (primarily) Software companies who develop industry specific solutions leveraging mobile hardware, (handheld, tablet, wearables, VR) to partner with them and take them to market.

Can get pretty interesting at times as I get to work with some pretty innovative software developers doing pretty cool stuff with pretty cool hardware.

I'm under NDA regarding most of it, (especially the Government/Defence/Essential services stuff) so if I said any more I'd have to disable the internet and track you all down and neutralise you.

Just Kidding.
I couldn't really disable the Internet.

My Daily driver is a HSV Senator Signature.
(Australian variant of a Chevy SS).

I don't really have a single daily wearer watch although a Samsung S2 or S3 usually lives on my right wrist 









and this has been on my left for a little while









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## sloopd06 (Jul 31, 2015)

awesome watch. go for it. you won't be disappointed.



panerluminomi said:


> I'm so into that watch, been on my list for a while! How are you liking it? Has it met your expectations?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razzman (Apr 28, 2016)

Information Security Engineer & CTGA Auditor
Honda Accord EX-L
No daily, typically rotate on a daily basis


----------



## Wooglin1252 (May 23, 2016)

SVP of Claims for a Mono-Line Insurance Carrier.
Jeep Grand Cherokee Overland
Rotate between Stowa, Oris, and GS


----------



## mdrtoronto (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey all, I'm a noob making my first posts here, been a follower for a long time 

I'm an I.T. Consultant in Canada working for a US employer, work from home, drive a Jeep Cherokee, and my daily wearer is often an Omega Speedmaster, but also Seiko PADI among others.


----------



## joelps (Oct 14, 2015)

operations manager at diagnostic lab. car is infin q50. watch varies bet, Breitling chrono cockpit, baume Classima chrono, Chopard mille chrono, or vintage Schaffhausen.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> I don't comment too often on collections but you have a very nice one there. That Heuer is fantastic!


Thanks for the compliment. The Heuer took forever to source and when I received it the date wheel needed to be replaced. I sourced an old movement and a NOS movement for it. Those movements are hard to find. The Heuer is definitely a keeper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Where did all the pictures go? Need. More. Pictures!


----------



## Cadmito (Feb 10, 2012)

PE Teacher so I wear a fitbit and g-shocks mostly during the week and my nicer pieces on the weekends/vacation.


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

FDNY. Casio Mudmaster a tough watch.


----------



## Genco (Jan 3, 2017)

I am an Associate Superintendent for a K-12 school system. Most wrist wear...Hamilton Viewmatic, Cartier Tank Solo, 70's Omega Deville Dress Watch.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I am a biomedical engineer. Daily wear switches between a Planet Ocean and a Speedmaster, and have a Quartz Constellation for dress. I drive a 2006 Mini Cooper, which is fun, and a Moto Guzzi V7 racer, which is more fun.


----------



## Galenbaby (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm a solar panel salesman. I switch between my Sinn 556i red second and a GWM5610- Predictable I know, a solar G shock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJM86 (Dec 30, 2016)

I work as a fleet manager for a private ambulance service my daily wearer was my GD350-1B this has now changed to my vostok amphibia. I drive a Dacia Sandero. I live life on a budget as you can tell affordable watches and a car that cost 6k brand new


----------



## luderchris3 (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm an Art Director (glorified Graphic Designer) for a large Texas home builder. My Seiko 6138 Jumbo probably gets more wrist times than most.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm a media technician for the city of key West. Usually wearing a luminox 8300 in stainless or the speedy... depending if I'm filming or not. It can get pretty rough out there. Daily driver is a 1977 vespa P200 with a sidecar if I need stuff or the 1963 vespa GL 150 if I'm solo...


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.....I did "professional" customer service for 25 years for the "Phone Company"....currently retired. I've ALWAYS loved cars...watches...and knives. Currently in my garage is a 2013 Lexus RS350 (mint)....a 2008 Caddy CTS4 3,6 Direct injection (mint)...and a 1981 Vette (damn nice w/100,000 mi). A few of my daily wears: 
























 not to forget..












 ..trying to enjoy retirement !


----------



## Minturn (Jan 22, 2017)

Wine Importer, Chevy Diesel 4 door p-up and a Blancpain 50 Fathoms Flyback or IWC Big Pilot.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Flight Engineer on C-130s, training to be a SMA on HH-60s. This is THE work watch.


----------



## Minturn (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice, thanks for your service


----------



## Rahul718 (Jul 27, 2014)

I work in Marketing at Canon USA headquarters and my daily watches are my 3 Omega Planet Oceans


----------



## WindUpMerchant (Aug 15, 2015)

Flog tee shirts, prolly a Rolex


----------



## Jayare1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Edit: Thread started in 2012, probably have answered before 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

IT Solutions Architect working in the automotive industry.

Daily wear is mostly a Speedy Pro:










I only get to keep my cars for four months - perk of the job. Currently driving an Audi A4 Avant, next car will be a VW Golf GTI+ (currently being built in Germany).


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Perseverence said:


> Flight Engineer on C-130s, training to be a SMA on HH-60s. This is THE work watch.
> View attachment 10726090


And THE job...
Thank you sir for your service!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denver1911 (Aug 31, 2008)

Senior VP at a $3 billion company. Daily wear? One of my six Hamiltons.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

ALfwlmth said:


> And THE job...
> Thank you sir for your service!!


Thank you, I appreciate it. It's definitely been an opportunity.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm a manufacturing equipment engineer in the hard drive industry. I rotate a different watch every day for 2-3 weeks, depending on my mood and what looks lonely in the watch box. Today and yesterday it's been my Glycine Incursore California Dial, since it just arrived night before last and I changed the strap last night. My car is a Volvo S60 T5.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I am co-owner of a handful of companies in Olympia Washington. My bigger ventures are in custom homes. My daily wear is Steinhart OVM mixed and with a Pam 441 and Mansfield Automatica One. My go-to dress watches are Vapaus Veli or Kemmner Tonneau.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Well I can't say I have one daily wear watch because I really try to alternate. However, since I got this one in the last month I've worn it more than my others. I am a music teacher, singer, musician. Here's me in a rehearsal today.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## shapz (Nov 6, 2016)

Mechanical Engineer (specialised in Oil & Gas) currently working in Construction

Daily wearer: Archimede Outdoor PVD. Fits well out in the field or in the office.










Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

Recently employed as a stay-at-home-dad...

SBGA127


----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

Jawb: In order of importance: Dad, Snowboard/Mountain bike bum, network security engineer for some tech company.
Daily watch: Tudor Pelagos (office or less active), G-shock 7900-1 (outdoor and indoor sports)
Ride: Santa Cruz 5010 for all mountain and park riding, Titanium motobecane cross bike for commuting. I also have a 10 year old FJ cruiser that's been washed twice that hauls like bikes and board around.


----------



## Challenger (Oct 7, 2010)

_*I like your Chevy trucks. I "might" be willing to trade you several watches for the black newer model.:-!*_


----------



## rydfly (Nov 30, 2015)

Mechanical/Quality engineer for a major automotive company
Rode the VFR1200F today, Triumph Scrambler yesterday, otherwise commute via '17 Honda Accord
I've been wearing a cheap Citizen Field Chronograph daily for the past couple of years because my favorite Tissot PRC200 (wearing today) was getting beat up too badly.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Retired surgical consultant. Daily wear changes but today this:









RMD


----------



## Funkya (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm a Police officer, and this is my choice for street work.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Casio G shock because cheffin' ain't easy. Plus it'd absolutely wreck my other watches.


----------



## Jeeper78 (Feb 9, 2017)

I am a Design Manager at a truss manufacturing plant. Just started wearing a watch again. My daily wearer is Citizen AT4007-54e Atomic Time Eco-Drive with Perpetual Calendar. Next purchase will probably be the Fenix 5x for my outdoor adventures.
I drive a Dodge Ram Cummins 4x4 pick-up.


----------



## Jeeper78 (Feb 9, 2017)

Jeeper78 said:


> I am a Design Manager at a truss manufacturing plant. Just started wearing a watch again. My daily wearer is Citizen AT4007-54e Atomic Time Eco-Drive with Perpetual Calendar. Next purchase will probably be the Fenix 5x for my outdoor adventures.
> I drive a Dodge Ram Cummins 4x4 pick-up.


Forgot the pic.


----------



## Blue_wave (Feb 20, 2017)

I am a forestry engineer at a tropical rainforest area in South-East Asia.
This is my trusty daily field watch.


----------



## jzzdc (Jun 5, 2010)

Professional Trumpet Player - Tissot Solar, my finally attained grail.


----------



## bladerunnersj27 (Oct 26, 2015)

Dentist- Tutima Commando II


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I play piano in a brothel, so I wear more or less whatever I like.


----------



## 92redragtop (Jun 28, 2016)

Risk Management in Fintech - daily watches would be Tissot PRC200 (one white face and one black face), Seiko Divers (Quartz), and Zenith Pilot Extra Special Type 20 occasionally for days with big meetings.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

City of New York, Dept. of Sanitation. Local 831! 20 and out! 7 more years till I retire.

My everyday;


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I play piano in a brothel, so I wear more or less whatever I like.


Yeah, I've always wanted to work in the House of Commons.


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

Director Food & Beverages / ex chef in hotel .rotating daily my collection ...today is for my JLC hometime


----------



## Zuu (Dec 24, 2016)

IT project manager / Scrum Master / Consultant. 
I drive a Toyota Sequoia. 
I just started getting into watches. I rotate one of these. Still trying to get the size/shape/color/type figured out. Less than $300 on everything you see. Most were under $50.


----------



## reirei (Jun 27, 2016)

Musician!
Right now it's G-Shocks or 007 (the first auto I got that started this obsession) for the daily watch


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makebread (Nov 6, 2015)

Communications Consultant working with lots of household-name brands. Daily wearer is a 36mm Tudor Submariner. I'm usually flooring a Smart Car through the city (I use car sharing).


----------



## mgh1967 (Oct 20, 2013)

Former custom cabinetmaker and millworker, owned a shop for 24 years. Now I do carpentry. Daily drive is a 4wd Toyota Tacoma and always wear one of my G's for work, takes everything I can dish out 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm a badge engineer. The Rolex I wear is a Seiko.

...Mike

[Just kidding.]


----------



## borat4presidente (Jun 17, 2010)

Private equity business development associate.

The new desk diver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticwatchguy (Jul 16, 2016)

Shocked no one said anything about the cufflinks! Those are awesome!!


sloopd06 said:


> Commercial real estate broker/investor. Daily wear is a Sinn 556i on bracelet. Just bought a ram 1500 crew cab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Biology professor, Damasko DA44


----------



## Shaun Farrier (Jun 30, 2016)

Mechanical design engineer currently working in the pool & spa industry.
Daily wears are a Halios Delfin, for days in the wet lab, and an Omega Speedy Pro.
Toyota 4Runner.


----------



## Twin Dazzlin (Jun 29, 2015)

I am a Virtual Executive Assistant and my daily wear watch is this


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Director of marketing and communications at an independent school. DA 44.


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

Semi-professional flaneur and professional man-about-town. Rolex ND pre-ceramic sub.


----------



## jframsay (Jun 3, 2013)

Paramedic and registered nurse. G shock mudman that still looks brand new years later. 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## HJCM (Apr 1, 2015)

DrGonzo said:


> Fun thread (though I didn't read all 78 pages). I'm an occupational therapist in an acute care (hospital) setting. Everything in the rotation gets worn (except the ginormous metal gshock). But the Sinn 856 is starting to be the runaway favorite. I drive a 2012 GTI.


OT? Me too! Peds OTR/L from California


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Police/MM300


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

HVAC and web development

At work: cheap ALBA. My employees don't need to know my tastes.

At home or play: mostly my Aquanaut travel time 5164.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Retired detective, bar-fly, writer, duvet quality assurance operative.

Rolex 16710.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Retired detective, bar-fly, writer, duvet quality assurance operative.
> 
> Rolex 16710.


Oh how similar.

I am a bar detective, retired fly, and a quality duvet.


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

I manage the Myanmar country office for an organisation that does sustainable supply chain development for various commodities. 

I rotate a lot, but I suppose the routine pieces are Explorer 114270, SM300 Co-Axial, Speedy Moonwatch, and Reverso GT Shadow.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Electrical regulatory engineer and I have no such thing as a "daily wearer", as I've been collecting 17 years and have quite a few watches from which to choose. I could only say that I don't wear plastic Casios to work very often. 

Car is a 2012 Accord EX (stickshift) with 100,000 miles on it. Love the car, love driving it, but my next one will surely be a hatchback with automatic trans. Traffic is just too nasty here for a stick.

Instead of having a fancy car, I have a fancy scooter; a 2011 Honda Silver Wing 600 ABS.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm an astronaut and my daily driver is a Pogue:-d









Seriously though I'm farming and a Damasko DA44 is my daily driver.


----------



## clou (Feb 18, 2018)

Corporate strategy, Longines Heritage 1973.


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Inventory Manager, DOD. G-Shocks and Protrek when working in storage spaces and the rest of my modest collection when in the office (Seiko 007 Citizen Radio Controlled Chrono, steinhart Type B Flieger, Traser Code Green). Looking to beef up the collection with more quality.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Software engineer. Usually one of these three.


----------



## hector67 (Jun 24, 2015)

Fund Manager at a private equity firm (sustainable agriculture in Latin America). I am usually in jeans and button down shirts, so I rotate all of my 6 watches. I live 12 blocks away from my office so I gave my car up 5 years ago.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Metlin said:


> Oh how similar.
> 
> [R]etired fly


I hear they screwed the pooch on the fly pension. They switched off the bulb so you can't fly around it any more, and cleaned up the rotting fruit soft play area too.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I hear they screwed the pooch on the fly pension. They switched off the bulb so you can't fly around it any more, and cleaned up the rotting fruit soft play area too.


There's always poop.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Editor/Copywriter/Storyteller
Daily wear either the A-13A or the LMM-01. As I'm stepping back into the office soon this will prob change, though (an excellet reason to go look for something new and dressier)
Ride the subway on occasion.


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

Anaesthesiologist (yawn....makes me sleepy just typing that .....), now on a sabbatical from work.... going back to school.






This probably should be my daily wear but it isn't.....just has to wait for it's turn.







Toyota GT 86 was my daily drive until recently


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm a writer. Lately I've been wearing my Guinand Flying Officer 12h:









I live in Japan and don't have a car, so I guess this is my wheels:


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

Owner/operator of an old school, small town barbershop. Blue Tudor Pelagos is the wrist hog of my collection, but I also rotate a nice collection of Seiko’s, a couple of field watches, and an A-type flieger.


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

I really like my Damasko DA36, as well as the car that the picture was taken in! Not my daily driver, but I would drive it every day if I could!


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

I own a small business; buying and selling engines & generators. I really like my Damasko DA36, as well as the car that the picture was taken in! Not my daily driver, but I would drive it every day if I could!

View attachment 13034427
View attachment 13034431


----------



## Luke B (Apr 10, 2013)

atdegs said:


> Software engineer. Usually one of these three.
> 
> View attachment 13033147


That's a cool trio on rotation!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Thank you. There's also an Intra-matic for my dress watch, and a Seiko 62MAS homage mod beater in rotation.



Luke B said:


> That's a cool trio on rotation!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

If I'm doing rigorous field work, It's the Casio ProTrek PRW6000 or the Steinhart Ocean One Titanium 500. I figure if a titanium case/band can't take the beating, I probably won't survive it, either. Otherwise, I rotate through my small collection of tool watches at work. 

I wear one of my two dress watches on Sunday.


----------



## elforro (Jan 10, 2018)

I work at Research and Development for a big science company. Mostly lab work all day and then some office work putting together reports and documenting experiments. My orange monster and Tag F1 are my main daily wearers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalOC (Feb 14, 2014)

Healthcare. My daily is usually my latest acquirement, a polar 216570 at the moment.


----------



## mcbowflex (Dec 26, 2015)

I’m currently wearing the golden shackles for one of the remnants of Ma Bell provisioning and troubleshooting fiber to the premise circuits. 

Most days I either wear my blue or black Orient Ray II. For the price I just had to have both. 

Current vehicle is a 2016 Mazda CX 5 Grand Touring. Sold my 2012 Kawasaki Z1000 last summer. Now that was an amazing bike. Still have my old mans 2002 Honda GL1800. It needs some TLC though.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

I drill environmental wells.

My office

















My work watch









Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## jakewatchonline (Feb 16, 2018)

I am an Engineer. Most days I wear my Seiko


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

SAR Winch Operator/Winchman. SUN023/Rangeman/BN0150, Sikorsky S92.


----------



## Dschittone (Sep 5, 2013)

Architect (mostly k-12 school design) daily watch is this since I received my license to practice just a year ago:










Daily driver is a chevy silverado.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevomcgee (May 19, 2011)

Executive Vice President at an aerospace manufacturing company. I'm a serial flipper but here are a few keeping my attention at the moment. Drive a Ram 1500 LoneStar Edition truck.


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

General Counsel and CCO of a real estate investment and development company. Usually one of these in rotation:


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

A Construction Director for Asia Pacific regions for my company.










I wear this now as daily. Living in Japan, so not driving daily.. either train, car or flying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm a music teacher and I don't have a daily wearer. I alternate all of my watches at these are my current 4. Actually, that's sort of a lie. I very rarely wear the G-Shock. Almost never to work.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Software development. Working for federal government either as a direct contractor or as a consultant via a services company. I keep trying to escape but they pull me back in!

These ones:

D. Dornbleuth & Sohn 99.1, Sinn T1B, Benzinger Frosted Barley 2, Grand Seiko Snowflake.


----------



## Just.marking.time (Mar 16, 2018)

Chartered accountant in London. JLC master calendar meteorite. Got this as a long time saved up for watch to celebrate getting married this year and wear it proudly daily.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Outreach coordinator for a local non-profit that really helped me change my life.

Daily wear changes, but currently really liking this.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanman84 (Dec 6, 2017)

Garbage man. Most often, while at work I wear a Timex or g-shock.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Sanman84 said:


> Garbage man. Most often, while at work I wear a Timex or g-shock.
> View attachment 13345481


You, sir, are doing one of the most important jobs of anybody in this thread. If I quit working tomorrow, few people would notice.

Doc Savage


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

School admin and teacher.


----------



## Sanman84 (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks Doc. Its tough work, but hey...all you can eat! We do snow removal too. I still feel like a kid playing with tonka trucks.


----------



## Tom V. (Feb 9, 2006)

I work for the United States Olympic Committee. My work watch is the Tutima Airport. Car is Dodge Charger R/T Scat Pack

Tom V.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

CNC setter operator, no daily wearer as its a manual job.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Priest (Church of England)


----------



## hrs12150 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm in finance. Oris Aquis and an Aquaracer. Weekend watch is a Casio Protrek that's been through a lot. The car is a 9-year old Camry with only 67,000 miles on it (short commute, quite a bit of overseas travel).


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

I am captain (ocean-going unlimited) and working in cargo ships. I am collecting affordable automatic/mechanical watches, no daily wear watch. I like to drive ships 









Now wearing Sea Urchin...


----------



## Jeremy2101 (May 30, 2018)

I rotate these 3. Rolex Explorer 214270 Mk.2 Omega PO 8500 Titanium and Omega AT 8900.

I teach English in Japan now. Used to be in real-estate project development(investment management mostly) and business development in IT.


----------



## I_am_Ned (Dec 21, 2017)

Tire salesman. Airport car is my trusty Subaru. Normal car is whatever I get from Avis in whatever city/state I'm in during the week.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Salesman but looking to be more in marketing. Work watch is my Pan Europ, beater is my Air Zermatt. Car is an 09 WRX hatch, that maybe on the sales block.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Retirement and a plethora. Rolex sub, gmt, seadweller, explorer. Omega Bond 50th le SMPc, MKII, Moon watch. MKII numerous, and a whole lotta Seiko love.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Aerospace engineer
Sinn 900








Don't need it of course, but some of its features aided my justification (excuse) to purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chance4u (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm CTO in software development company.
I live in Europe, not in USA.
I drive Toyota Camry '2012.
I have different watches but most of time I wear one of 3:


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Lawyer for 30 years. Just finished full time work. Now setting as a consultant to try and stay busy (and keep up the watch fund!).

I have rotation of over 40. Everything from G Shock, Scurfa, many microbrands, through to Christopher Ward and Rolex. I probably wear the sub ND in a work context more than anything else.










My car is an X5 4.8. Over 110,000 miles and still perfect. If I had the spare money I'd get a Jaguar F Pace.


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

Engineer, working with these things:








Usual







Now


----------



## Sui generis (Jan 10, 2011)

Electrical Engineer - Aevig Cordid Automatik.


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

Military pilot- work/cockpit watch is a beater Squale GMT. I'd like a "true" GMT, but i'd worry about it getting banged up. Daily drivers are Tudor BB 36 or Sinn 356.


----------



## Lornegifford (Oct 31, 2011)

repeat by mistake


----------



## Lornegifford (Oct 31, 2011)

Engineer of all things in the sea (most recent being the UK-Germany hvdc interconnector, started with a couple of mates and will be reducing everyone's electricity bills by 2023) and builder of what I at least consider to be a rather fine watch.


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm retired and this is my only daily wear watch. I just change straps for a different look.....


----------



## Juliediane (Aug 16, 2020)

I really enjoy reading such stories. Currently, I'm working for a healthcare software development company and all the health tech news is interesting for me.
I currently working on the mental health department.


----------

